# SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells : Part 11



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all      


Rachel x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

OOh - I'm the first post!  

Hi Lisa - yes - I was with my sister!  I have blonde hair, she has brown, was probably us!  I was so full of adrenalin or whatever it is after an op, I didn't notice who was there after the aspiration!  Yes, my first scan is tomorrow afternoon.  Stimming is going fine, feel fine, however... I have a feeling they totally messed up!  They told me (I have it in writing!) to start stimming on the day of the aspiration - so the day after I stopped the pill.  I thought this was weird as had been on pill for 2 weeks so thopught I wo0uld have to wait til after af.  I questioned it, but Marion said Mr W said didn't need a baseline scan so to start straight away.  After 3/4 days of stimming, af arrived!      What?!?  I tried to ring but they were closed Sunday, so just carried on stimming.  Spoke to a nurse yesterday and she was confused why I didn't wait til after af!  She said to carry on and go for scan on Wed.  So now, I'm hoping that my follicles AREN'T ready because my af hasn't even finished yet!  It needs to catch up - quick!  I think they messed up and I was supposed to wait til after af.  Praying my liningbuilds up quickly now    .

Does anyone know what they do if follicles are ready but lining isn't thick enough yet?  Will I have to abandon again?

Lisa - can't help with the swollen ankles I'm afraid!  Hopefully they will go down when your body adjusts to it?!  I kow, I had to take the pill for about 5 weeks the first time and hated it, it really dragged.  Think they just like to be able to book you in for all your scans etc in advance and make sure there is plenty of space for your EC/ET around then.  They have to keep some spaces free for people like me who are unpredictable!  Sorry!  Hope it goes quickly for you though -  and yes, it's great that we get that many free goes now  .  BUt hoepfully we won't need them all!

Grejka - I think it's 1 go of IUI and 2 goes of IVF on the NHS in Kent I'm afraid.  I had 1 go of IUI and then went on to IVF.  Good luck for your appt, it's not long now.  Hopefully iVF will work for you X

Good luck Hazel!

Fingers crossed for me tomorrow


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

luci lu keeping my fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow, sorry to hear about the mix up with your af arriving etc sorry I cant advise you  its all ok

Hazel x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

just bookmarking the thread  

lizzy
x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Firstly I must apologise for introducing myself and then disappearing - but it's been a bit of a busy time as my mum hasn't been well and I've missed a lot of work that I've had to catch up on, and then I went to visit my mum for Easter, but I'm back now and hope to catch up with everyone.

Luci-Lu - hope all goes well for you today.  I don't know what an aspiration is?  I've only ever started stimming after an af, so I don't know what it is you're having done.  Hope that it's OK what you've done, and that the lining has thickened.

Waspey - we may be cycling at similar times, depending on when my next af starts.

Grejka - I can understand your English just fine!!!!  I wouldn't be able to write as well as you in any foreign language.

Pix4Bu - how are things going for you?  You won't have the only American accent in the waiting room!  My DH is American - they did say that they don't have many American's going there - but they may class you as being British if you've got dual nationality?  DH could apply for that now, but all our money is going on tx at the moment, so we don't have the money to go through all that paperwork.

Made-by-m - I've looked at your website and I love all your crafty things. Hope you had a restful Easter - you must be about half way through the 2WW now?

Mombassaqueen - so I may be cycling with you too if we both get to try again in May?

Jennie - Did af come?

Katy - good news on your blood test.  I hope that Menopur works for you - it didn't work for me, but I was told that it's usually the best choice for "older" women (but I don't like the term "older" women )  What drug were you on last time?  I'm not going to be on the pill this time either because of my "age"

Hazel M - Only 3 days to go now 

Honey Pot - so sorry to read your news 

Clare - 37!!!!! I don't think I've heard of anyone getting so many - and 24 fertilised - wow!!!!! How many days left until you can test?  you must be getting close now

Poppykit - have you started stimming yet?

I do hope I haven't missed anyone - there seem to be so many of us!!!! Each time I've been in the waiting room it's been so quiet, yet there are so many of us on here.

hope everyone has had a good Easter - and not eaten too many Easter Eggs


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello everyone! 

I was naughty and tested when I got home from work last night (two days early). AF was due on Monday by my calculations as my body acts like clockwork - 14 days after ovulation AF arrives. Anyway it still hadn't arrived by 19:30 last night and so I thought .... it's no good, I'm gonna have to test cos I am busting to know. Within about a minute, the test said POSITIVE!! Official test date isn't til tomorrow so will do it again before I go to work and will keep my fingers crossed.  

I've always found it really helpful reading other people's experiences of IUI and IVF. This was IVF round one (2 failed IUIs) so I didn't really know what to expect. Here's what happened:

- 37 follicles removed on the Monday (uncomfortable). Was taking the week off work (secretly). 
- got home and felt ok for about 2 hours and was then in pain (severe bloating). I then caught a cold so every sneeze was followed by a loud "OUCH". 
- spent the next 2 days in bed (but dragged myself to the acupuncturist)
- went back on Thursday 2nd April to have 2 embryos implanted. It was my birthday! One 8 cell and one 10 cell. Went to acupuncturist. 
- took it easy but continued to be bloated
- Monday bloating started going down and managed to get into normal trousers again by Tuesday. Carried on at work and didn't feel anything. 
- Had reflexology on Thursday 9th and was told there was a lot going on
- Saturday 11th felt a bit light headed and mild cramps
- Sunday 12th started bloating again. 
- Monday 13th - AF due ... nothing.

Since then mild cramping for a couple of minutes here and there. For the past 3 nights I've woken up hot and fidgety and needing a wee. I am still bloated but am not feeling pregnant at all. So either I've got a false positive or it's early days. 

DH says he suspected I was pregnant when I called him on Saturday from the petrol station to say that the petrol thing on the car was broken. I could not get the nozzle inside. I was soo frustrated. Then he reminded me that the car was unleaded and not diesel. In my defence, I hardly ever take the unleaded car as I'm normally in the diesel one!! Tee hee!! 

Well if I've been a complete idiot and get a BFN tomorrow, I will send a note of apology and go back to the petrol station to ask for the cctv for last Saturday to give you all a laugh. 

If I do get a BFP tomorrow then I hope it'll send you all a big dose of hope and positivity. I never imagined that getting pregnant would be such a debacle. It will have taken 3 years to get to this point.  

Sending lots of love
Clare


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow Clare I hope that you BFP is true.  I am very excited for you.
My AF never arrived after the pill.  I went for a scan which showed that a new cycle had started.
By my reckoning my cycle could either end in about a week or in about 2 weeks.
I am not really sure to be honest just waiting impatiently for AF to arrive.
When it does arrive I should be able to start stimming straight away without going on the pill as long as I have no cysts.
As anyone started stimming without using the pill before?
I always thought we were put on the pill for a reason.
Hope everyone else is doing okay
x x


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Jennie - on both my IUIs I started stimming without going on the pill. It was only when we started IVF that I was told to go on nothiesorone (sp?) for 7 days. Someone should rename it the 'truth' pill as all my colleagues at work got some harsh feedback that week!! I'm pretty sure that the clinic is now becoming quite busy and it makes life easier if they can work with definite dates. On my first IUI they saw a cyst on day 2 but by day 4 it had gone away. From that point I always made sure that my first scan was day 4. Good luck! AF will arrive shortly and then you can get going! 

Clare
xxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh thank you so much Clare
That is very encouraging
I am trying my best to stay positive for new cycle
I was so gutted when our first attempt failed
I have evrything crossed that this one will be the one
But it seems that my body may have other ideas x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Clare fingers crossed for you that you get a BFP tommorrow.
Luci-LuHope everything went well for you today.
Jenny I also did not go on the pill for my IUI's but had to for my IVF.Marion did say it helps them book the appointments.Not sure why they do it for one and not the other.

I went for my baseline scan on Monday and was given the go-ahead so started stimming.My AF had only just started sunday evening so lining was thin but they started me anyway.I am having Suprecur and Puregon.Is anyone else using Puregon as the nurse thought it strange that Mr.R wanted to use that instead of the usual Gonal F. ?? I had it for my IUI's so maybe he just wanted to use the same as I had a good response.
Does anyone know why you still have a trigger shot? What happens if you release the eggs before EC 
Was anyone there on Monday ? I was the one with MIL and my little girl who decided to fill her nappy and shout about it.(Just started potty training)so she is very proud whenever so 'goes'.
I don't know about how many goes you get on the NHS as I am having to pay.I not complaining though as I have a beautiful DD which is a good enough reason  Hopefully though we will have some for freezing as a FET is much much cheaper.
Best Wishes to you all
XXX


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow clare what fantastic news I am keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.  It really makes me feel positive for our first cycle of IVF.  Just really want to get started and so gutted got to wait till 27th.  I am taking the pill at the moment, as I noticed there was a lot of people questioning this.  However I did not take it for my two IUI cycles I used northisterone for seven days to force the AF.

I am considering asking if i can stop the pill to be honest and doing the northisterone again as I still have really swollen ankles, hands, body and feel horrible.  The only thingI can think it can be is the pill!

Luci Lui - am thinking of you today hope all goes well.

Hope everyone that is stimming at the moment is getting on ok.

I have a friend that has an appointment today to start treatment at SEFC so I may forward her a link to here.

Speak soon

Love Lisa xx

PS one of these days we really must arrange to meet for a coffee would be great to put faces to all these names.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Waspey, I think it is a great  idea!! Will be lovely to meet each other  I feel really that only people who eperience that ... understand me. If we meet up I will be there !!!


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

I think that meeting is a good idea too.  I would like to come x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Me too!    Someone organise a date/time and I'll be there (I'm no good at organising! )

I saw a few couples starting treatment today/having their first appts, I seemed to be the only 'experienced' one there!

CONGRATS Clare!!!     A BFP today sounds very positive, I'm sure it will be tomorrow too.  Can I ask, do you know why you needed IVF?  It's just nice to hear from people in same situation getting a BFP.  We have unexplained IF, wondered if you did too!  Take it easy, get lots of rest! X

Lisa - I would definately ring them about the pill, doesn't sound good, you want to be better before you start stimming.

Poppykit - hee about your dd!    I wasn't there to hear that!  Woohoo, so you are stimming with me now then    I think they've kept you on the puregon cos of good reponse with it.  I asked to change cos it made me feel ill!  What dose are you on?  Is your first scan next Mon?  I also don't know why the trigger shot?!

Well, today went better than expected.  The lining matter isn't a problem at all, my follies are nowhere near ready so it should catch up in time.  It's 5mm now, so only needs to get to 8mm.  I will probably be stimming for another week as they are all 6-10mm at the mo.  It's looking better than before, before they were all about 5 apart from 3 big ones racing ahead.  This time I've got about 6 at 10mm, then a load of 9's, 8's, 7's and 6's.  There's a possibility I might be overstimulating this time!  I go from one extreme to the other!  But they've kept me on 300 as they don't want a repeat of last time (only 3 follies!).  So fingers crossed a good number of them will continue growing at a steady rate     X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Ladies, can we meet up In Tonbridge Wells? It will be fair I think  What do you think??( I live in Edenbridge) and are we going to meet up with husbands/ partners or without them??
And what day of the week? I can do only lates durng the week but weekends are easier!! Please say what is best for you 

bye bye xxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

clare 100 thats brilliant news im keeping everything crossed that its still positive tomorrow

jennie good luck with the new cycle im hoping it all goes well this time

Waspy sorry to hear about the swollen ankles etc. It might be worth calling the clinic to see what they say about it

Luci lu hope the follies continue to  do what they are supposed to

coffee sounds great I would def be up for meeting

As for me, Im completely gutted Ive not even made it to test day Af arrived last night Ive got such bad period pains today, never had them like it. I phoned the clinic and decided I wanted to start my second iui straight away so im going in for my baseline scan tomorrow so fingers crossed that everything is fine and I can start straight away. Dp was lovely especially as I woke him up at 4 this morning crying my eyes out. I just hope this next cycle works 

Hope everyone else is ok

Hazel x


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Luci-Lu: I'd love to know why it took IVF to (potentially ... still keeping those fingers crossed til 6am tomorrow) get pregnant. Whilst talking to Mr R after they put the embryos in, he said that perhaps I've got a tube problem. That would mean that IUI hadn't worked cos DH's little swimmers (olympic standard apparently!) hadn't managed to get far enough. I have to say that I'd love to know. I've avoided the tube test (can't remember what it's called) as Mr R said that in rare cases it can cause infection and tubes are such delicate little things that it's not worth the risk. 

I think a lot of my friends put it down to stress. I work in the City full time - leave the house at 6:45am every day and get home around 19:30. Plus my dad died of cancer last year following 2 years of fighting the damn disease. 

Were we having enough sex? Probably not some months as quite frankly we're just too tired! Who knows Nature clearly just needed a helping hand. My fear was that my eggs didn't fancy the look of DH's sperm or that I'd somehow programmed myself not to get pregnant (years of parents saying don't come home pregnant!). After 7 years of marriage I somehow think it would be allowed now ... tee hee!!

Someone told me to visualise follicles as lots of little flowers growing away and just waiting to get into your uterus - a warm loving place where they can be nutured. 

Clare
xxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hazel - sorry to hear your bad news..  I understand really well how really hard and upseting it is.. I had my BFN 27th of March and still cant stop crying.

How does everyone cope?? As I find it so so hard, has anyone tried counceling I started thinking about that... 

Girls what about our meeting I cant wait  !!


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Clare - only 5 hours left before you test again     Hope it's still a BFP for you - congratulations!

Hazel - so sorry to read your sad news.  Hope you're able to start again straight away - it may help to take your mind of the sadness a bit to look forward to trying again.

Luci-Lu - sounds like you've got lots of activity going on - hope the lining thickens nicely now.

Waspey - sorry you're not feeling well.  I've always been fairly lucky and not got any bad symptoms when I've been taking the pill.  I wonder if there is a different one they could prescribe for you?

Hi Jennie, Poppy and Grejka too 

hope I can make it too when you set a date to meet up


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies - I hope you don't mind if I 'pop-in'?!  

I'm living in Sevenoaks, but am currently a patient at Chaucer in Canterbury as this was the nearest place that had an NHS contract.  Sadly my first go resulted in a BFN on the 30th March, but I've now been told the fantastic news that as from the 1st April we are entitled to another free go on the NHS.  The other good news is that SEFC now have an NHS contract so I am able to transfer to there if I want.  

The reason I've popped on here is to ask you your honest opinions about the SEFC.  I hope you don't mind but I thought I'd bombard you with some questions!!

1. Do you know the stats?  How successful is it?  I think my stats (aged 37) at the Chaucer were about 18%..

2. What do you think of the consultants/nurses?  Is there anyone I should try and avoid?!

3. Do they do EC under general or with sedation?  (I had a horrid time under sedation)

4. Can you go to Blast stage, and if so, what is the criteria?  I think with Chaucer you need 6 grade 1 embies.. (Fat chance!)

5. Over all, do you think it is a good place?

Gosh, sorry to throw all those at you, but as you well know, publicity and literature from the place itself means nothing - it's much better to get it straight from the horses' mouths (as it were!).

I hope you are all doing well whatever stage you're at with your tx etc.     for BFPs for the lot of us!!

Cardi
xx

p.s. Luci-lu I remember you from the 'Spring Babes' thread (Feb/March cycle) - it was so sad that your tx got abandoned so it's lovely to see you're on here and moving along with your tx nicely!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Hazel - so sorry to hear your news, it is great you can start again so soon though.

Clare - everything crossed for you.  

Luci - Lui - All sounds good, keeping my fingers crossed for you too.

I called the clinic and have been to see my GP and he has given me some water retnetion tablets tot take, says i will be peeing for England though!  Hoping it works though!

Re meeting up was think how bout we meet for lunch somewhere in Tunbridge wells one saturday?  Was thinking th bank holiday weekend Saturday might be quiet good?  Think it is 2nd May?  Can anyone suggest somewhere in Tunbridge Wells where we could all meet?  Maybe a pub?

Will be fab to meet you all

Lisa xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi cardi im afraid I cant help you much on the treatment side of things due to only having iui but on the clinic side of things I think everyone there is lovely they have all been so nice and understanding and ive not had a problem with anyone there. I also think their success rates are quite high compared to other places because they are prepared to work weekends if thats when you need your tx where as alot of other places wont open weekends.

waspey im hoping the water retention tablets work just make sure your near a loo at all times and it shouldnt be a problem. that bank holiday weekend sounds a good idea. cant help on places though as I dont know many pubs there only the pitcher and spoons.

Ive just got back from the clinic and am really dissapointed they found a huge cyst that measured about 21mm so have been told I cant start treatment this month. It means that I am going to have to go back on the northisterone at the beginning of may to bring af on because its very doubtful she will come on her own they also said my lining was still quite thick still. I was really hoping to start straight away but im just going to have to wait now.


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hazel - oh no I am really sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed it may come on its own and you won't have to take Northisterone. At least you can start beginning of May. I am just wishing it was 27th May already, only six weeks to go!

Yeah I know the pitcher and Piano - do they do lunchtime food etc in there? How about we meet there for 1-1.30 on sat 2nd May? Unless anyone else knows anywhere better?

Lisa xx

Please use the PM system to send personal info, FF is an open forum


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Cardi - I've found SEFC really supportive and would highly recommend them. 

Hazel - sorry to hear about your cyst. What about reflexology to get it shifting? 

I got my BFP again this morning much to my relief. I have my first scan booked for 7th May and will keep my fingers crossed that I can hang onto it. 

Sorry but I can't make 2nd May as I'm at a wedding in Amsterdam. Would love to meet up next time though. 

Love to all

Clare
xxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

About meeting  

If we going to meet up 2ed of May its great!!! Coffee Nero or other please in centre will be best so its good for everyone! I can probably do 2,30 because I am working till 2pm, that Saturday. Are you going to be with Hubbies, partners I am happy to take mine if you all coming together??

How we going to recognize each other 
Will be great to see you all


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Clare 100 thats really great news pls let us know how it goes on the scan just think your finally pregnant  Does reflexology work on cysts then? I didnt know that Its def worth a shot

the pitcher is near the centre at the top of the hill and it has its own car park. If anyone is near westerham I dont mind picking a few people up on the way. My other half prob wont come but I dont know about anyone elses. Dont worry grejka I will walk around with a big sign on my head if I have to so we know who we are


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes I think the pitcher and piano is fairly central and that is great that it has its own car park.  I am happy to meet there at 2.30-3.00 that sounds great to me.

And yes I agree Hazel we can all come in with big badges on if we need too!!

I will probably come on my own to be honest, reckon would be quiet nice for it to be just us girls for our first meeting?

Lisa xx


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

The reflexologist can work on your ovaries (at the side of your foot above the heel if I remember correctly). It's worth having a chat with one to see what they could do. Every little helps. Mind you, I'm a bit of an acupuncture and reflexology freak! 

Clare
xxx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Also meant to say congratulation Clare, will be keeping my fingers crossed for 7th May for you.

Shame you will not be around on 2nd May but I am sure we can arrange another get together!

Lisa xx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi girlies

Meet up sounds good - I'm not a definate though - I'm supposed to be on a hen weekend that weekend, staying in a cottage and doing usual 'hen party' stuff for the weekend, however, if all goes well, I should be having ec next Wed or Friday, so will probably have just had ET about a week or less ago that Sat.  So, dilema, would you go on a hen weekend which you've already commited to a week after ET?  I know the answer is probably no, as it's up in Suffolk and I won't be drinking and won't want to stay out late or stay in on my own!  What shall I do?

So basically - if all goes to plan, I probably won't go on the hen weekend so will be able to meet you guys!    I won't be bringing my dp (not his kind of thing - meeting a load of girls talking about babies etc!) and am happy to wear a badge too!  Pitcher sounds fine.

Hi Cardi!   I remember you too! How u doing? Well, I haven't had a full cycle yet, but so far SEFC is great, the consultants are fab and nurses lovely.  Look on **** - it tells you the stats of every clinic, although I think they don't show the full picture.  SEFC are willing to 'keep on trying' with people - however long it takes, which brings the % down.  Think they are very supportive and work with individual needs.  They gave me a 50% chance of success for IVF (hope they are right!), you would have to speak to them about it.  Appts are quite easy to get and they wre willing to let you start again straight away if you want to and try their best to fit you in.  They do use sedation for ec and can go to blasts but I think they prefer not to.  Hope that helps!  Come and meet us for a coffee if you like? X

Got to go...will come back later...sorry! X


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

~ Why is it that when a new thread is created that you don't get to know about it, and then you have to catch up! ~  I feel lost now...

Hazel - I'm really sorry that it didn't work.  I hope you are taking it easy and looking positively to May.

Clare - that's fab news.  Keep us in the loop as to what happens with you scan.

As for the SEFC.  I have been with them since Jan 08.  Although it is a lot busier now I have always found the service to be very good.  I have occasionally had to chase after leaving messages, but I understand they are all very busy making babies.  

Everything else has been great.  I have been treated by Mr R (who doesn't stop talking) and Mr W (who is very warm) and believe that they are both trying their hardest to make everything right.  After 3 IUI's, 1 IVF, and now the 4th ICSI we have taken this cycle to blastocyst stage (wanted to see what happened to the eggs after day 3) which they agreed to do but obviously advise is dependant on your case.  

The only problem can be parking.  

I would love to meet on the 2nd May. I think I am around but may be doing a craft fair but I will let you know. The P & P would be better as the coffee shops get crowded on Saturday.  It may be worth asking P&P to reserve an area if they can so that we can all be together.  I am happy to do this if I can get a grip on numbers.  My DH will probably be playing cricket, besides I think I would like to meet the girlies first.

As for me, test day is Monday.  I am just about hanging in there.  I have had pains all the time since ET (1 blast which was hatching!!) so I cannot say whether this is good or bad.  However in other cycles "something" has usually happened by today, so I have everything crossed.  I will try and last as I normal have until test day but this time I cannot promise I won't melt under the suspense.  I just wanna know now!!!  

At least I have my Mum to visit so she is taking my mind off things and we are out tomorrow with my lovely Mum in Law (I'm very lucky) and going to Bluewater, but there I end up in the dilemma that I have had for 18mths whereby I don't want to buy any new clothes because I don't want to be able to fit in them!

I am sorry for not being able to do any more personals but my brain is a bit fried and I will have to read the past 2 pages again for all the news to really sink in.  But I am sending lots of  
to everyone.

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Ladies, roll  on meeting you 2ed of May!!!!   Can I ask you to meet up 2.30-3.00 pm?? or after that because I will be working till 2pm


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hazelm Sorry to here AF arrived  and about your cyst  I do think though it is better to give your body a break between tx.I felt the same after my 1st IUI...just wanted to go straight into the next round but they advised against it.


Luci-Lu said:


> Poppykit - Woohoo, so you are stimming with me now then  I think they've kept you on the puregon cos of good reponse with it. I asked to change cos it made me feel ill! What dose are you on? Is your first scan next Mon? I also don't know why the trigger shot?!


Lucy I am on 200 Puregon....and my 1st scan is on Monday... Sounds like your follies are growing well.Fingers crossed we get plenty of fat juicy ones 
Clare congrats on your BFP  It brings us all abit of hope.I shall be rubbing my feet all the time now.Is it the inside or outside of the foot for the reflexology ?
Cardi... I thinks it's a lovely place.Getting a bit busier lately so you usually have to wait longer than your appointment time.Mr.R gave me a 30% chance for the IVF which is quite good considering I am 40 this year.He told me I would be sedated for EC which I am not too concerned about.I had it for the laparoscopy (sp) and it wasn't so bad.
Made-by-m... ooh only 4 more sleeps  
Hi grejka,waspey,clotted and Jenny too 

Bel
XXX


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone
I am very excited about coming to meet you all.  I was wondering if anyone lives anywhere near Charing as I do not drive and so getting to Tunbridge Wells may be a bit tricky.  
I am also thinking about trying reflexology before my next cycle starts in a couple of weeks.  Do people really think it works?
Also, does anyone have any advice as to how to avoid ovarian cysts?  I am not on the pill so can only start next cycle after AF if there are no cysts.
Hazel - sorry to hear your news.  I wanted to try again straight away but my body clearly  has other ideas.  I am still waiting!
Clare - congratulations again I hope some of your luck rubs off on the rest of us
Hello to everyone else
Looking forward to meeting with you all soon x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Everyone - I've just written a long reply to everyone who's posted since I last posted and I now see that it's disappeared 

Sorry - don't have time to go through it all again - but just to say I'm thinking of you all


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Mornin' all,

Many thanks for all your very positive and informative replies to my questions about SEFC.  It looks like I will be coming here then!  I've got a follow-up appt at Chaucer next week, then I'm going to ensure that they can forward all my notes.. I rang up SEFC yesterday and it seems they have no waiting list!  Blimey, that's a change from the Chaucer!!

I would've loved to have meet up with you all on the 2nd - but DH and I are going for a well-deserved break in Rye for the long weekend.  Maybe sometime in the future though, as you're all local girls and frankly I'M FED UP with everyone I know falling pg at the drop of a hat and being surrounded by people who have no clue as to what I'm going through!

I hope it goes well, and I look forward to following your news and joining you properly on this thread soon.  I'll keep you posted on my progress!

Cardi
xx
p.s. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Afternoon all

Thank god its Friday.

I spoke to Jane at the clinic this morning and I am now stopping the pill as they don't see the point in me taking more drugs (the water retention tablets) So I will stop those tonight and have a bleed and then take nothing else.  Then I will take the northisterone to bring on a bleed ready for my baseline scan on 27th May.  Feel bit better that at least this water retention will go down.

Great to hear you are going to come to SEFC Cardi they are great there and I would thoroughly recommend the clinic.

Jennie I live in West Malling so if you were able to get to Maidstone I could give you a lift from there? Or you may be able to get train to Tun Wells?

Have a great weekend all

Lisa xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi guys

Jennie could you get to a train station? If you could I dont mind picking you up. Sevenoaks would prob be the easiest for me but coud go to bromley south if that is any good

made by m not long now im keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you can make it to our meet up

clare 100 and cardi sorry you guys cant make it

Luci lu about the hen weekend I would just see how you feel, if they know about your treatment then im sure they will understand if you decide to pull out at the last minute

Im happy to meet about 2.30 - 3 as well. Im looking forward to it.

Hi to everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

sorry lisa didnt notice your post, you must have posted it while I was trying to type mine. Im not very quick at typing lol
Its good they are taking you off the pill, at least you should get back to normal now. Do you know why they put you on it before doing ivf, im a bit confused


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,
Sorry but I can't make it this time but would love to meet another time   

Bel
xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Jennie - I live down the road in Harrietsham!  I can't definately make it but will probably be going if all goes to plan!  So can pick u up no probs!  Can't believe someone stravels further than me!  

Good news from the scan today from me   - although they are taking their time to grow, so EC should be next Friday unless they have a growth spurt!

Sorry about short post - will update tomorrow!  Going out tonight so gotta go and get ready!

X


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I'm new here and don't know if I should be posting on this thread as it's a sub-board of IVF and I'm having IUI but I am at the SEFC.  

Just had my second scan today and have only tiny follies   so they have upped my dosage of Gonal F.  Was a bit disappointed really as more drugs increases the cost and increases the whole timeline.  I've got another scan on Monday so fingers crossed those follies grow over the weekend.  I'll be having lots of rest on the sofa with a hot water bottle on my belly.  Good excuse for DP to run around after me    This whole process is traumatic isn't it...fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome irishgirlie I am also quite new here but I don't think it is only for IVF.I am sure all SEFC ladies are welcome.They are a friendly bunch  I know what you mean about the costs.One jab of Puregon is 65 quid ! It is good though as I am managing to squeeze out 400iu (2 jabs)from a 300iu cartridge.
*Lucy* it looks like we will be having EC on the same day...thats if I respond the same as I did for my IUI's 
Good that they took you off the pill *Lisa* and hope you feel better soon.*Hazel* they like to put you on the pill so that they can control (or hope to )when you start your AF so they can book all the appointments ahead.Also it is supposed to help prevent cysts forming.

All the best to everyone
Bel
XXX


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Luci-Lui that is good news re your scan today, fingers crossed for next fri.

They put you on the pill for IVF to take control of your cycle, however being that I dont have periods anyway this is pretty irrelevant.  They also do it to ensure that you do not get any cysts which can hinder starting IVF.  Apparently I did not have any probs with cysts for IUI so they are happy to stop the pill and just go with the Northisterone.  Which I am quiet happy about.  Just praying the bloating and water retention goes very soon!

Hello Irishgirl - dont be silly re joing our thread I am only just converting to IVF and there are quiet a few others having IUI so that does not matter at all.  I had a poor response on my first IUI cycle and they had to abandon, however I also had a slow response to the second IUI and they increased doseage and I did eventually get there just took a little long than normal.  So don't lose hope, you will get there it just depends how much medication it takes.  My second IUI cycle did end up costing a fortune due to the drugs cost.  However I am pleased they now know what medication it takes for me to respond ready for my IVF cycle.

Anyway off to bed now to rest my little swollen ankles.

Lisa xxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome girlies and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome Irish Girlie
Good news for your scan Lucy hope all goes well up to EC for you
I am getting very impatient to start now
Come on AF!!!

Re the Meet Up - I can easily get to Harrietsham or West Malling by train if someone would be willing to take me from there 
Thank you to those who have offered

Can't believe people live so close 

Best wishes to all x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies, it's been a while since I've signed on.  I've been reading everyone's progress but haven't had the chance to take the time to respond.  And now that I'm finally signed on- I'm not sure I'll be able to catch up with everyone! lol  So I shall try my best to respond to a few and my apologies for missing out anyone.  

First Clare- what FABULOUS NEWS!  It's so wonderful to hear such great news on this board and hope all goes very well for you.

Hazel-  Am so sorry to hear you had a BFN and cyst.  Hope you are feeling somewhat better now and all will go well for May.  

Made by M- Have been on my mind and hoping and   you will get your BFP.  

Hello Cardi and Irish Girl- Welcome!  Irish Girl it took an extra few days for my follies to grow.  It can be quite upsetting but hopefully you will good news on your next visit.

Clotted Cream-  I shall keep my ears open for another american accent in the waiting room.  Fortunately, I was born in Cardiff so have dual citizenship. (gosh, this is difficult going back trying to find out what you (and everyone else) wrote last!)  

K I am just utterly rubbish at responding to everyone so PLease just know I am wishing each and every one of you all the very best.  Let follies grow, let there be positives, let there be no swellings, pains or aches!  Amen.  

As for me, OTD is 24/4. I'm not feeling anything other than bloated.  I spent last week drinking a small glass of pineapple juice and eating more seeds, as well as, red food.  Umm this is a result of reading about iui treatment somewhere on this forum.  Not a clue if there's any truth to it or not.  This week, I've been doing a bit more exercise.  Hopefully, that's fine.  Truth is I need to lose weight and have been slowly doing so for the past few months.  

I have been purchasing all sorts of vitamins for hubs.  Including selenium (thanks poppykit- think it was you  )Have also read something about buying organic - just switched the bananas.    If/when we meet up with dr. w or r, we just have a few more questions to ask about motility.  As of course, we didn't get much of a chance to do so.

Finally, as for meet up.  I'm going to have to pass for this one but perhaps shall make it for the next.

Take care!

Pix


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

just thought I would pop in and say hi to irishgirlie im going to be having my second iui hopefully in middle of may if my cyst  has dissapeared so your not the only one on here having iui. you will find that everyone on here is lovely. If you have read previous posts  you will have seen that we are trying to meet up on the 2nd of may so come along and say hi if you can make it.

Hazel x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello, 

Are any of you Ladies going to the clinick on Monday?? If so There is a chance for little chat ... I will be there. That will be my first visit after BFN (IUI 11 of march) feeling  exciated but also very nervouse... 

All the best everyone


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow!!1 A lot has been happenig here.. I am sorry i had a family crisis which i am kind of getting over right now.. i didn't mean to not come here and keep up :-(

I can see there's a meet up suggestion as well.. it would be nice. but what day are you doing this? I can only do weekends.. as i dont get in until gone 7.30 if not, then next time will be fine..

Anyway.. Clottedcream - Hi. Yes.. we might be cycling together if AF shows her ugly moosh.. I hope she does so i can phone Marion back! She originally booked me for Mondsy coming as it was today i was to see AF but its not here.. so i will call marion and cancel :-(. Hopefully if we do cycle together i will be able to know you with your ''american '' accent 
Claire -  and i wish you a healthy pregnancy
Grejka and Cardi - Welcome and good luck with your txs. Grejka- I have been there.. with a failed ICSI in February. I may be coming on Monday if AF shows her face tomorrow... we'll see
Luci-lui- Very hopeful for you.. i am keeping my fingers crossed for you! That is good progress.. keep going!!! and Made-by-M  for Monday... 
Lisa- I hope the swelling has improved? I am thinking of you
 - Hazel, and very sorry about your news.. it is heartbreaking when you dont get the result you were hoping for; isn't it? I hope you find comfort and strenght 
 -Pix4Bu, Irish girlie, Jennie,Poppykit and Hello to everybody else i have missed out (sorry) 

Good luck to you all and 
xxNaomie


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

mombasaqueen

I have visit at 2.30 so If you see any girl with dark hair and she isnt English That will be probably me  I wil be there with my Hubby


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Made-by-m - only 1 day to go, wow!  That has gone quick!  Good luck for tomorrow    XXX

Bel - Good luck for your first scan tomorrow, I've got my 3rd scan tomorrow, hope all is going well.  Hope you are having a good response.  I had a wicked response to puregon with IUI, was ready at my first scan!  So thought it would be the same with IVF too, but I've been stimming for 12 days now and still not ready!   .  It's taking ages this time, think it can be very different with IVF as you have so many more follies to grow. 

Cardi - great to hear you will be joining us at SEFC soon, I hope you like it there.

Lisa - that's much better for you not being on the pill now, hope the swelling has gone down.

Jennie - yep, I can pick you up from Harrietsham, that's fine.  The people on the hen weekend have no idea about tx, which makes it difficult, I may have to make up some lame excuse about being ill?!

Irishgirlie - it is annoying when you aren't ready and follies are growing slowly, that is what is happening to me, but we will get there in the end, don't worry!

Pix- good luck for next week!   

Naomie - welcome back  .  Sorry to hear you have been having a family crisis, not wat you need right now is it  .  The meet up is Saturday the 2nd.  

Well, I had about 13follies over 8mm on Friday.  One at 13, 2x12, 1x11, 4x10 and 5x9.  Does that sound ok?  I reaaly don't think they will be ready until at least Friday though.  They are growing soooo slowly!  But at least a much better response than last time  .  I'm hoping they continue to grow nicely and hopefully will have a few more of the 8's joining the crew too!      My next scan is tomrrow, might see you there grejka X


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
*Lucy* 13 sounds good to me...just taking a little bit longer to grow but they will get there.I also had a great response with Puregon and IUI and was ready at my first scan.This time though with 4 X as much drugs I don't feel like anything is happening.No discomfort or tummy aches  my 1st scan is tomorrow so I will soon find out.
*Pix* My DH also had sperm motility problems due to the antibodies.When we first set out to try IVF 6 years ago he had 70% antibodies.Then when he gave his first IUI sample (sept 0it was 22%.The last sample (nov 0was almost clear.He has always enjoyed his alcohol  and never gave up or cut down prior to treatment, much to my annoyance.Now I can't give him a hard time about as it seems to make no difference.The only difference he has made in his life is we moved out of fume filled London last year to the countryside.Maybe it's the fresh air and country walks.
*Naomi* hope your AF has reared her ugly head in time for your appointment.  I was in the same boat last week but she arrived Sunday afternoon.Just in time.
I don't think I will see you *grejka* tomorrow as I have a late morning appointment 
Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well. 
Bel
XXX


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning all

Coming off the pill I feel so much better and my AF is about to rear its ugly head I think although don't think it is going to be too much as I have been spotting on and off all the way through taking the pill.  I carried on with the water tablets and thankfully the swelling has now all gone.  So overall I am feeling so much better.  Just got to wait five weeks now for the baseline scan feels like forever away still!

Great to hear all your news and I am looking fwd to meeting you all to hear your stories more on 2nd May.  Jennie - are you now ok for a lift if Luci - Lui is coming?

Luci- Lui - meant to say to you just make an excuse for the hen do if you are not feeling up to it?  I guess it is disappointing not being able to go, but you will end up spending the whole weekend making excuses as to why you can't drink, why you don't feel like going out etc etc?  So maybe one lie at the beginning and then not going will be easier!

Anyway off to work will be back later.

Lisa xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,

I'm a newbie who had her first baseline scan at SEFC today, and is about to start with the stimming injections this evening.  As you can imagine I am apprehensive to say the least, but also excited that I'm finally doing something positive.

It has been a great help to read your thread over the last few days, you are so supportive of each other.

Best wishes to you all, and good luck


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello girls!

Welcome butterfly - good luck with the stimming  .  Is this your first IVF go/clinic?  Are you on GonalF?  Hope injections go ok. X

Well - good news from me!  My follies have obviously been busy over the weekend! (Hence the pains and loads of cm! tmi)  I am ready for EC and booked in for Tuesday morning at 10am!    Not sure how many eggs they will get - all different sizes due to my PCO, ranging from 6 to 19mm, will have to wait and see.  Fingers crossed they will get some good ones, don't think they will get loads though.  I'm nervous and really worried the trigger shot will make me ovulate before EC, does this ever happen?!  Shall I carry on with the hot water bottle or will this make me lose some now?  Cancelled my aquarobics class tonight as worried it will make my follies pop!     I can't believe I can't wear any make-up or deoderant on Wed!  Never knew that!  Considering not taking dp into the EC as worried what I will say when sedated!  Has anyone ever said anything embarrassing or brought up the past?!    

Can I just check - my last suprecure tonight, but no GonalF, then trigger shot at 10pm tonight, nothing tomorrow then EC Wed morning.  Does that sound right?  I am such a worrier and like reassurance!     Also do they usaully do ET 3 days after EC at SEFC?  The new nurse said prob Sat, but I just want to check.

Lisa - glad u r feeling better hun!  Hope the time will fly by for you.  U r right, I am just going to make up an excuse not to go before hand so I won't be worrying.  If all goes well then, will be in my 2ww on the 2nd May!

Bel - you sound like me, I had no pain or feelings for the first week of stimming, but over this last weekend have had aches and shooting pains and lots of cm, and it turned out they were having a growth spurt.  Hope u r ready to go, but if not, u will get there in the end like me   X

Grejka - Think I saw you and your dh in the waiting room today, but I was a bit emabarrased to introduce myself!  Sorry - I get like that!  I did smile though! Hugs X  Hows it going with treatment?


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies

*Luci* Oooh that's good news.I will be there Wed morning for my 2nd scan but you will probably be in there and sedated the whole time I am there  I am also worried about the trigger shot but keep forgetting to ask Marion why we need it  Yes it is last suprecur tonight but no Gonal.Then trigger tonight  how exciting.
I am abit grumpy after my scan today.My follies are growing so slow  There are only 5 and they are from 5mm - 11mm. I sound like a spoilt child but I really wanted some for freezing just incase  FET is only about a third of the price and no stimming.I had better results for my IUI's with 1/4 of the drugs  No matter how many I have Mr.R wants to ICSI 4 of them so that only leaves 1 
Welcome *Butterfly* Maybe I saw you today.I was there at 10:50 a.m Good you are joining us and hope your first injection goes well 

*Naomi* What happened...did AF arrive in time ?

*Lisa* good that the swelling has gone down.Just have to wait now 
*Grejka* how did your appointment go today ?

Hello to the rest of you  

Bel
XXX


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome Butterfly and hi to everyone.

Good luck for the EC Luci

Poppy - I know how you feel - I was all miserable on Friday after my scan which showed only tiny follies a week into my cycle.  They upped my dosage of Gonal F to every day rather than every other day.  Had a scan today and have a nice follie on the right side about 13mm.  A few other tiny ones that side and a few on the left but again only tiny. It looks like it may just be the one for me.  Here's hoping it grows a bit more before my next scan on Wednesday morning.  I'll be there for 8.10 if anyone else will be around.  Maybe if I am ready by Wednesday I'll get basted on Friday.  Fingers crossed.

I saw a few in the waiting room this morning between 9am and 9.40..wonder was it any of you guys.  I was there early on Friday so was sitting in the waiting room all on my lonesome between 3.30 and 4.30.  Again there were heaps of couples around..anyone from here?

Best of luck to you all and lots of


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone. I wrote a post earlier but it seems to have dissapeared

Welcome butterflyblue

Lisa glad your swelling has gone down and your feeling better now your off the pill

Luci lu Ive been sedated before but not for fertilitly treatment and I dont think I said anything at all, I was asleep for most of it so dont worry im sure you wont say anything for you to worry about. Glad your follies have been doing their job over the weekend, hope it all goes well on your ec

Poppykit10 sorry to hear your follies are taking their time, give it a bit longer and im sure they will grow

Hi to everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening ladies

Luci-Lui wow that is fantastic news, it does always happen like that I think, all of a sudden they just grow.  I did have sedation for my IUI and nothing odd happened.  My DH did come in with me and he said as they went to put the needle in to aspirate the follicles my body just flinched, I think where your subconscious is still aware of what is going on.  You should not be under too long for the EC so either way you will be fine I am sure.  Ley us know how it all goes tomorrow.  All sounds corret what you said about trigger shot and generally it is three days till ET so I guess Fri or sat?  Who is the new nurse?

Welcome Butterfly, we are all meeting up in the Pitcher and Piano in Tun Wells on Sat 2nd May at 2.30-3.00 if you fancy coming along?  The more the merrier and will be great to put faces to everyone posting on here.

Bel - don't lose hope stay with it, you will get there in the end.  Iwas stimming for nearly three weeks on my IUI and ended up having nine scan appointments!

Yes Naomi any news on your AF yet?

Sorry for not doing personals for everyone thinking of you all though.

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Luci-Lu - Yes I saw you smile  I wasnt sure if it was you and i was also shy... Have you got blonde hair?
Are you coming to our meeting on 2nd of May? So then we will be able to chat. I felt a bit excited and strresed.. Fingers crossed for you on Wednesday 

Poppylit10 - thank you for asking. Today we started our IVF process which is to happen early to middle of June. Fingers crossed for you  
Me and DH decided also that I will have few goes with acu... Is that painfull ?? I dont have idea..

Girls what time finally are we going to meet up on 2nd of May?? Roll on the meeting YOU all!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Grejka - sounds like we will be having IVF around the same time?  My baseline scan is booked for 27 May.  We are meeting atv 2.30-3.00 on 2nd May looking fwd to it too!

Glad it went ok for you today

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

waspey, thats very good we can support each other   My basilne scan isnt booked yet I dont know why ??

Sorry girls sometimes I dont understand some words and that why I am not always "there"


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Grejka - yes we can def support each other.  So when are you due to go back?  Are you taking the pill? 

Hope all the rest of you are well.

Thining of you today Luci - Lui

Lisa xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Lovely welcome thank you x

Luci-Lu - Yes this is my first cinic and first IVF cycle, me and DP have been ttc for 2 1/2 years, and had various tests that proved inconclusive, but later found DP has highish sperm DNA fragmentation, so he has been taking VIT C & E supplements for 3 months to reduce the fragmentation.  I was beginning to panic the old biological clock has been ticking, I've just turned 39, but Mr R assures me I'm young compared to a lot of the people he has treated.

First injection was nerve wracking but it's not so bad once the first one is done, I start gonal f tonite, so thats two injections a day, I will look like a pin cushion by the end of the week.  

I'm also really worried about the sedation at egg collection, I don't want to say anything stupid!!  

Poppykit - I was in early this morning so wouldn't have seen you.  I too was on my own, and only saw couples, made it all the more nerve wracking I think, but Marion was lovely and she put me at ease.

My next scan is due Monday, so I will be in the clinic before 9am, hopefully if all goes to plan (!) egg collection will be Friday week.

Thanks for the invite Waspey (Lisa), but I may not be able to make it, your meet up is the day after my egg collection has been scheduled, if it all goes ahead on those dates I'm not sure I will be able to make it.

Best wishes xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies- hope you are all doing well.  

Poppykit- Am not sure of the main reason for dh's low motility.  He's never smoked and at most drinks one or two beers in a week.  The only thing I could think of is his caffeine intake.  He's now limiting it to one cup of coffee a day but still doubt that would be the main cause.  As for your follies, hope they are now growing at a better rate and all will go well for this cycle.

Butterflyblue- Welcome and all the best with your first ivf treatment.

Luci-Lou- hope all went well for you this morning.

Grejka- GL with the start of your treatment.  I too am considering acupuncture (if need be) for upcoming treatment.

Made-by M- Hope you are alright.  Wasn't sure when your testing day - praying you get good news.

Hi to everyone else- sending you all my best.

Just wondering- are there any suggested foods you can eat to help aid ivf/iui treatment? Have read a little bit on this but not too much.

As for me, I'm stillllllll waiiiiiting.....testing day is friday but do believe af will show up.  No pg symptoms.


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

God I'm so stupid - was wondering why people were asking about me today - then realised I wrote I was having EC on Tuesday - sorry, I wrote the wrong day, was supposed to say Wednesday!!!  I'm having EC tomorrow, as have to wait 36 hours after trigger shot!     Been to work today, won't be going in tomorrow or Thursday, but might go in Friday if feel ok, as ET will hopefully be Saturday  .

Pix - good luck, you never know  .  Most people don't get symptoms in the first few weeks of pg anyway.  Recommended foods are - pressed pineapple juice, brazil nuts, milk and protein, and lots of water.

Butterfly - hope the supplements help your dh.  Well done with first injection  .  You get used to them, but they are still horrible!  Good luck with GonalF, i have also been on that. Good luck for next scan and hope you can have EC when planned X

Grejka - yes, I have blonde hair and was on my own  .  Pretty sure it was you I saw!  Will see you at the meet up, I should be 1 week through my 2ww by then!    I've heard good things about acu.  I tried it once, but didn't like the person who did it, he wasn't very good!  It didn't hurt though.

Lisa - the new nurse has been there for 2 weeks now, she worked at Chaucer before so isn't 'new' to the job, seems quite good.  She has dark skin - sorry, don't know how else to describe her!  Don't know her name either.  There is another new girl starting too, did you know that both Dominique and jane are just about to have babies?  I didn't even notice Jane and I saw her a few weeks ago!!!    

Thanks on advice re sedation ladies - still don't know whether to take in dp or not, he doesn't mind...

Irishgirlie - good luck for your next scan, hope your follie has grown nicely X

Bel - sorry you r disappointed with your last scan  .  I hope that the next scan goes better and they all grow to a nice size.  I know you've heard it a million times before - but be positive, it only takes one, so you might not need any to freeze!  

Will let you know how EC goes tomorrow X


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Lucy

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Hope EC goes well.  Looking forward to meeting you and everyone at the meet up.  And I will accept your offer of a lift if that is okay.  Will be lovely to meet everyone and chat.

So thank you for the offer Lisa but I will travel with Lucy and see you there

I am still waiting for AF to arrive.  Hopefully a week tomorrow but I am not sure as my cycle was messed up a bit by the pill!

Hello to everyone else.

Lots of love and luck to all x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies..

Luci-  for tomorrow! BRING IT ON!!! Yipeeee!! I hope it goes well.. its always nice to get to this stage.. and hope to keep going to the positive results. My prayers are with you and yours
Lisa  about the swelling. That is good.. i am glad
Butterflyblue- Welcome. As Luci says; the jabs get easier. Well done with the first one . I almost chickened out!! I am not a fan of them when you have to you just get on with it... you will surprise yourself.. Good luck with your tx
Bel- Aaah! The blasted witch is NEVER here when waited for is she?? She ended up showing last nght.. so today day 1, I am booked for Thursday to have the scan... so here we go again!! How far are you with your tx now? Is is a fresh cycle? First time?
Grejka- I hope it went ok.. Keep going girl.. 
IrishgirlGood luck for your next scan...

 to everyone else.. I am booked for my first scan on Thursday this week! Cant believe it still but i am ready for another go.. this crazy game still thrills me... good thing is i am doing a medicated FET, so no jabbing. I will keep you all posted. Good luck to all of you with your txs and lets hope 2009 is our year. Hubby just took me out for a nice curry tonight to cheer me up, as he is forking out for this tx, better go and keep him company now...  before he changes his mind... Men!

xxNaomie


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

waspey  - I am due to start my pill very soon in about 3 days We have visit next Wensday but only to do some paper work at the clinic Doctor Told us that IVF could be about 17 of June. When is yours??

mombasaqueen -  all the best on Thursday!

Lucy-lu  -  fingers croosed and see you in May 

Girls, did you hear about acu very near the clinic?? If anyone wants I can give you link. I think I will use that one because its really near (walking distance from the clinic...)

All the best For everyone


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi - wow we do have a big support team now!!

I am afraid it's not good news from me.  It didn't work.  It's so unfair.

Anyway follow-up appointment with Mr R on 7th May and all being well we will go again at the end of May.

I have also for the first time investigated success rates.  It is very difficult to get a gauge on SEFC as most of the data on the HFEA is incomplete due to the fact that SEFC is a new clinic.  I then came across another clinic in London ARGC run by Mohamed Taranissi (who was a subject of a Panarama investigation but later cleared and the BBC had to pay £500k in damages) and their success rates are I think the best in the country.  Has anyone considered other clinics or this one in particular?  We are paying anyway so it doesn't matter either way where I am treated - I just want to get pregnant.  Or has the SEFC given you better figures than what is on their website or the HFEA?

Sorry for now other personals today but sending you all loads of  

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

M I am so sorry.  Thinking of you x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi to all,

I think it will take me a while to work out at what stage everyone is at, so apologies while I catch up!!

Luci-Lu - I will be thinking of you tomorrow goodluck and best wishes  

Mombasaqueen - thanks for the support for the jabs, yes, I think you do just get on with what you have to do.  Good luck with the scan on Thursday.

Made-by-M - Am so sorry things didn't work out this time 

xx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning all

Made by M  - I am so sorry to hear you news my thoughts and with you.  I have heard about Taranissi yes and the good rates they have.  I think you have to make the decision as to what is right for you and if you feel that moving clinics is what is best then maybe give it a go?  I think it is difficult to measure the SEFC as they are relatively new.  I don't think I personally would work well with having to travel to London as I do not work in Londond but everyone is different.  If you go to SEFC we will probably be going around the same time as I have my base line scan 27/05/09.

Luci - Good luck for today thinking of you!  I knew Dominique was pregnant - well I guessed, but I did not know about Jane?  God thats a shame as I really like her.  I was not as keen on Dominique.  I really like Marion and have met Kay and she is nice too.  Will probably be new nurses then when I start again!

Mombasaqueen - Good luck for thursday.  Keep us posted.

Pix4bu - I have my fingers crossed for you for friday.

Hello to everyone else who I have missed above thinking of you all.

Lisa xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Made by M- Am truly sorry.  My heart goes out to you and if you feel a change can make a difference for you- I would certainly go for it.

Mombasqueen good luck with scan tomorrow.

Lui- hope all went well for you today.

Grejka- It would be great to have info of acu near clinic. thanks

Well ladies, I'm out.  Af showed up this morning.  I was starting to slowly get a glimpse of hope too as I was officially two days late.  But a huge part of me knew she would arrive.  The worst part was telling dh.  I think he was much more hopeful than myself.  Am fine- haven't shed a tear, just ready to get on with it. 

I'm certain we will be taking the ivf route next.  Wondered if anyone could recommend a book.  

Hope you ladies have fun on Saturday.

Pix


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies

Made-by-m & Pix so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you a big  

Mombassa Queen - Best of luck for tomorrow

Luci - Hope all went well/goes well today

Sorry if I've missed anyone else

I had my scan today and follie has grown nicely to 17mm.  I've got another at 11mm so that may grow between now and Friday when I get the basting.  Have to take more Gonal F tonight for a last boost.  Am waiting for them to phone and confirm what time tonight I need to take the Pregnyl and what time I need to go in on Friday.  I'm surprised I have to take the Suprecur tonight as well as the Pregynl as I thought they did opposite things, but hey, what do I know?!!  

I'm nervous and excited all mixed up together. My heart was racing when I got into work.  It's all the unknown I suppose - having never done this before.  

Love and   to you all

IrishGirlie xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
*made-by-mum*  and *pix*  sorry to hear your news.Hope all goes well with whatever options you both make.
*Naomi* best of luck for tomorrows scan.

Had my 2nd scan this morning.God I sat in that waiting room for 1hr 10 mins  they had crossed me off by mistake as being seen already.I hate moaning about waiting but glad I did as I would have sat there all day . *Luci* I may have seen you leave today.Walking quite slow and clutching your tummy  Did your DH have a green T-shirt ? How was it ?
I have only 4 lead follies and 1 medium sized one.3rd scan booked for Friday with probabilty of EC on Monday.......O.K ready for a good old winge....Apparently they won't be able to do the ICSI split as I needed 8 eggs.Basically I have paid 1/2 the added ICSI cost (450) for them do do 4 eggs.But if I only have 5 eggs then they are ICSI ing more than 1/2 my eggs so will probably have to pay full amount.Not fair really ....what happened if I had 20 eggs for ICSI it would still cost the same as 5 
Sorry for the moan just needed to write it down to get it out of my head.

Anyway all the best to you all and I'll be back later.
Bel
XXX


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

hi all

Made by m im so sorry to hear your news big   coming your way. life really isnt fair sometimes

Butterflyblue the injections do get easier. They never seemed to bother me that much, think dp found them harder he used to turn away and then say is it in yet which always made me laugh so made the whole process much easier. I dont know why he had such a problem cos he is diabetic and injects himself every day.

Luci lu hope ec went ok today. did dh come in with you in the end?

mombasaqueen hope everything goes well for your scan on thurs

I have booked up my reflexology for thurs next week I have found a lovely lady who specialises in reflexology for fertility and she only lives about 5 min down the road from me, so hoping that this will do the job and help get rid of the cyst so I can start my next tx next month

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well

Hazel x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

made-by-m -  so sorry to hera your bad news but please be strong and keep thiting its worthy on the end!!!
pix4Bu - especially for you: http://www.acuhelp.co.uk/1.html
I am going also there but nearer the time of my IVF.

For all of you girls good luck 

grejka xxx 

/links


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I have to do my pregnyl injection at 2am!  OMG!  I need to go to bed and set the alarm for 2am, do all the faffing and mixing, get DP to give it to me and then try and go back to sleep to wake up at 6am for work.  Ah well, it's a big adventure isn't it.  I am sooooooo terrified of everything but trying to enjoy the experience and think happy thoughts.

I wonder did I see you in the waiting room this morning Poppy?  I was there for an 8.10 appointment but was there from just before 8 and then back in after the scan to wait for the nurse to get more gonal f for me.  There were a few people in there.  

Off to try and relax now and try and sleep.  Had a really weird dream last night about Botty Bombs and I haven't even seen them yet.


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

M & Px - I am so sorry... its not easy.. this journey is very uncertain.. but have hope...
Thank you all for your well wishing.. i will keep you all posted... I cant wait to actually start! It feels like forever since i did this.. but hopefully this will be our turn

 - Irshgirl and your dream... drugs are not good for you, you see ? hehehee Good luck and fingers crossed!!
Grejka - that info is very helpful re acu, i might actually book this myself nearer to time.. so i get there early have this then go for my tx. I am planning on having this a couple of times before transfer and just after. And the distance is great! I have saved the website... Luci - How did it go? I saw Dominique with her bump, she did most of my scans.. i must admit she tried really hard to hide it.. but towards the end she couldn't win.. i hope i see her before she leaves.. i liked her, i thought she was laid back and friendly.. like Marion is very mumsy.. and caring
Popykit - you are right to winge though.. i totally understand. When you are paying you expect what you pay for to be delivered.. its a shame because i findthe staff there friendly, maybe it was one of those mistakes.. that happen.. sorry you had to go through all that hanging around.. i must admit, i still dont understnd all the number of eggs that can be icsi'd. I had 28 eggs, they icsi'd 13 and 11 took.. but now i am being told i only have 5 eggs frozen.. so where are the rest? i only had two transfered and I did specify ALL of my embryos to be frozen.. and how do they justify they were not good enough to be frozen? One can question a lot of these things.. so i have resumed to doing what i am needed to do... but when somebody messes up.. they will be in a rut and then i will have them....''there's more than one way to skin a cat'' 

 - To everyone.. i will do personals properly tomorrow.. i am so tired... Good night ladies

xxNaomie


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

mombasaqueen 
Good luck and fingers crossed   !!!

Please let me know after your acu I am going there definately but end of next month... bit scared of needles      

night night girls xxx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Pix sorry to hear your news, big  for you.

Mombassaqueen - thinking of you today

Injections are getting easier, now just got to hope things are working!!!

Time is short today, love to you all xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

First of all - so sorry to hear your news Pix and made-by-m    .  M - do whatever you feel you need to do and what will make you feel that you are doing everything you can.  I know personally I would probably want to try a new clinic just to see if they could do anything different, but it does depend on how you will cope with the travelling.  Good luck with whatever decision you make.  

Well - Ec went brilliantly - Mr R got 26 eggs!!!     26!  I couldn't believe it!  I only had a few which looked big enough at my last scan, but apparently not!  But then something weird happened - dp has always had sperm described as 'olympic standard', so was going for IVF, but yesterday he had a low count - 2 mill compared to 27 mill last time!!!  Don't know how or why that happened?!  So they advised ICSI!  I was happy with that, at least I didn't have to worry about whether they would fertilise themselves or not and they seemed positive about it.  The embryologist called this morning and out of the 26 - 20 were mature to ICSI   and out of the 20, 18 fertilised  !  Which I was over the moon about, prepared myself for a much smaller number than 18!  As so many, they advised to freeze some today - so have frozen 6 fresh embies.  Which leaves us with 12 for Saturday.  Hoping and   we will get lots of division by then and some top grade embies   .  ET is at 10.30 on Sat.

Dp didn't come in in the end - I was too worried, felt more comforatable on my own.  And the nurse in there (blonde hair) is lovely - stroked my hair and was being really sweet!  Mr R said I was very 'chatty' during EC!    I remember quite a bit of it - I could hear them saying how many they were getting, I remember it hurt quite a bit and I kept saying I felt really drunk!  I remember them asking me if I could get into the wheelchair, but don't remember being in it.  Afterwards, I kept asking them the same questions and getting them to repeat things cos I couldn't remember anything they were telling me!  It was quite funny really!  Felt fine afterwards, a bit sick when got home so went to sleep, and painful ovaries last night, but not too bad  .

Jennie - yes that's fine, I can give you a lift  

Naomie - Good luck for scan on Thurs!  Great to be starting again!

Irish girlie - great news about the follies    Good luck!

Bel - poor you    Can't belive they crossed you off, it's good that you complained!  I always worry about that when I'm waiting!  That doesn't seem to make much sense re the cost of ICSI, it should be on number of eggs surely?  Doesn't sound fair.  Hope you don't have to pay more.  Good luck with next scan and hope EC goes well.  Don't think that was us you saw - dp had a blue t-shirt on and I felt fine, just a bit wobbly, wasn't clutching my tummy don't think, I had a black skirt on.  There was another couple having it at the same time, so may have been them.

Going to have a bath now - I'm so happy I can't stop singing   X


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

aaaaw Luci! - so pleased for you! Good on you! Dont worry with Icsi you have better chance of fertilization... its great.. My DH also has low count but we managed to.. I am so happy for you.. fingers crossed for ET Saturday.. better go and start my journey... i am excited this time round...  i get my bump!

Later... everyone

XNaomie


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Luci that is fantastic news about your EC well done you.  Yay!!!

Things didn't quite go to plan for us last night.  I had to have the Pregnyl shot at 2am and when DP went to break open the ampoule it broke resulting in glass in his fingers, lots of bleeding and bits of glass in the powder ampoule.  We weren't going to risk injecting contaminated stuff into me so had to do nothing and try to go back to sleep.  We whizzed down to the clinic this morning and got there before it opened.  I pounced on Sherry the nurse as soon as she arrived and she was brilliant.  They've given me more Pregnyl and I need to take it at 11.30 tonight and go in on Saturday now for the IUI.  I was so worried we'd missed our chance and that would be a ruined cycle.  We are so lucky that Mr R and the nurses work on Saturdays - I know from reading on this forum that most places are closed on Saturdays.  I didn't fancy hanging around til Monday with my ovaries ready to pop!  

I was originally taking tomorrow off work for the procedure but am taking it off anyway now to try and rest and relax.  I am so exhausted with all of this so I just need a bit of chill out time and a nice lie-in.

Take care girlies

Irishgirlie


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Thinking about each and every one of you. Thought you may be interested in reading this article about the increase of ivf cycles. Mr. R is quoted in it as well, so worth a read.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8014486.stm

We have our next consultation on the 6th of May. Looking forward to it, have loads of questions on my mind.

Irishgirlie- Yikes!!!! First, what a nightmare to get up at 2:30am. Your poor dh. I wouldn't have slept a wink. Am glad all went well for you in the end and thoughts and     it's a success on Saturday.

Grejka- thank you for link. I"m still trying to search for someone in my area, but if not, I shall likely give her a go.

Luci- That's just absolutely brilliant!!!!!! Over the moon for you.

Bel- what a nightmare. We've sat there for up to an hour before waiting. Hope all will go well for you on Monday.

Naomi- hope scan went well for you today.

All the best to everyone else.

Pix

/links


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
*Luci* wow that's brilliant  I saw your DH aswell ,dark hair ,coming in for coffee.I was gone before you came out.26 eggs !! did you know you had that many follies ? I am just hoping that some more are hiding from the 'Dildo Cam' and I get more than 5 eggs 
*Pix* thankyou for the link and roll on 6th 
*Irish Girlie* I cut myself everytime I open one of them.Once the same thing happened but I was in such a panic I just injected it anyway  I figured if the glass was small enough to get into the needle it would'nt do any harm.Very wrong I know 
Best wishes Naomi,Grejka,Hazel,butterfly,Lisa,Jenny and m-by-m 

Scan tomorrow at 2.10  hopefully the last one before EC

Bel
xxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello
Hope everyone is well
I am really busy tonight but just wanted to say a maasive well done to Lucy
Hope all goes well for ET
I thought I might bleed today, all the right feelings, but nothing still for me I'm afraid
Love and luck to all x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all, wow there seems to have been loads of posts since yest.

Pix im so sorry for your bfn sorry i must have missed ur post yest which was why I never said anything you must have thought I was being rude big  

poppykit dont think your moaning because thats what we are here for. I think it sounds very unfair. I waited at the clinic for 2 and a half hours once just for a blood test and was not very impressed and wish I had said something but the poor nurse was the only one on and was very appologetic. Goodluck for your scan tomorrow

Luci lu thats brilliant news about ur ec you must be really pleased with that

Irishgirlie sorry it didnt quite go to plan Ive cut myself on one of them as well. Good luck for sat. 

Hi everyone else     we have some good news on here soon

Hazel x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello again,

Well the scan went well.. I appeared to have a tilted cervix this time round and it bloody hurt when i was being scaned as Sherry had to make sure she got all corners checked.. but all was well and i left with my Pregynova tabs. I have to take one now.. they are 1 three times daily. Sherry was really nice.. very informative and bubbly.. nice lady. Its good to see new faces  

Other than that, i am ready to go. We have been discussing our options of thawing only a couple of embies or thaw all at the same time.. but have not come with anything conclusive.. i am thinking of doing only a few and hopefully have some left for a sibling (God willing) but then they may not survive and we end up using all of the in the end anyway.. what do you ladies think? Suggestions please. We have 5 frozen

Thanks 
xxMsaQ


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Luci - that is fantastic news well done.  fingers crossed for sat then keep us posted!

Irishgirlie - what a nightmare you had, at least it is all sorted out now.  fingers crossed for sat for you too.

I am thinking of having some reflexology as well as my acupuncture does anyone know of a specialist for fertility in the maidstone/west malling area?

sorry for the lack of personals tonight will be back tomorrow.

Lisa xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

I am going for it!
Reflexology on Monday at 5pm.
Hopefully that will kick start my body into action!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Jennie

Where are you going for Reflexology and are they fertility specialists?

Lisa xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All

Luci-Lu that's fantastic news, so pleased for you. I will be thinking of you Saturday 

Irishgirlie Sounds like you had a nightmare, all that to deal with and at 2am to boot! Glad it has all turned out ok, best wishes for you Saturday too 

Poppykit Hope all goes well with the scan, and that you get your EC date xx

Mombasaqueen Good news re the scan, and that your ready for another go. As for the number of embies to thaw, I'm not really sure what the success rate for thawing is. It would be nice to think that you could save some, but not at the risk of having to abandon this cycle, Sorry that's not much help is it  xx

My next scan is Monday, hopefully we will see some progress, it certainly feels as if something is happening, although that could just be the effects of all the water I am trying to drink!

Butterfly xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a quick note today- 

Hazel- don't be silly!  i thought nothing of it; it's extremely difficult to respond to everyone all of the time.   right back at ya.

Good Luck to all the ladies currently going through scans and procedures.      Hope we get them soon!

Pix


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
Well I had my 3rd scan today.Lots of driving this week as it is a 2 1/2 hour round trip 
My 5 follies have grown enough for EC on Monday  I have a 6th at 11cm that might grow in time but Jane said not to be too hopeful.I was given the option today to abandon this cycle and have a partial refund but I am going ahead with it.I only need two embies anyway.They will decide on the day how many to ICSI.So what can I do to get this liitle follie to grow ? Any suggestions ?
*Naomie* That's a tricky one and I am not one to give advise ....but ...can they defrost 3 and see what happens.If only one survives they can defrost the other two.I suppose the first one would be 3 days ahead but can they baste you twice ? If none of this is possible then I would defrost all 5 just to be sure and then you have the choice of the strongest 2 to put back. 
*Luci* How are your embies doing ? Wishing you all the best for tomorrow 
*Irish Girlie* Best of luck for tomorrows basting 
Hello also to lisa,jennie,pix,butterfly,grejka and hazel hope you are all well 

Just to change the subject...is anyone else loving Hell's Kitchen.I am addicted.I think Ade has to win.

Bel

XXX


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Good luck for tomorrow Lucy
Lisa, my reflexologist is coming to my house. She is based in Ashford.
She specialises in fertility and pregnancy and also does pregnancy yoga.
I have only talked to her on the phone so far and by email.
I am going to meet her when she comes for our first session on Mondaye evening.
Her details can be found here 
http://www.sunfishyogaandtherapy.co.uk

I will let you know how I get one

Hope everyone is coping well with scans and needles and waits!

lots of love Jennie x

/links


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a real quickie to say good luck to Luci for tomorrow.  I'll be in for my basting around 11.15.  

Big hellos to everyone else.  I'm off to bed now with my hot water bottle as I've got a bit of backache.

Bel best of luck for Monday.  

Butterfly hope you have some nice follies on the scan on Monday.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

All done ladies.  Procedure was done by Mr Wilcox and was very straight forward.  Just     now that it will be successful.


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Just a quickie - I feel bad everytime I sit down at the computer as I'm not lying horizontal as Zita West orders!!!    

So, we had 2 grade 1, 8 cell embies put back in yesterday!      Mr Wilcox was great, he said our embryoes were perfect and the best you can get  , so try to convince us to have only 1 put back.  First of all, he told us he was gonna put back 1, but then I got upset and begged to have 2!  Basically because the quality of our embryoes and my age, very high chance of twins!  He did make us consider only 1 for a while, but in the end we stuck to our original plan and went for 2 (please let everything be ok if it is twins! )  We saw them on the screen before he put them in, I was so worried they might fall out but he reassured me that that can't happen!  All of our 12 embryoes left out (after the 6 which have been froxen already) were top grades and had divided rapidly, so were good to freeze!  So we have 16 frosties now!   

Everything is looking great, so feeling v positive and listening to Zita West CD.  Getting bored of doing nothing, is it ok to stand up and walk around?!   

Love to everyone, will do pm's tomorrow XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Luci-lu -  Big fingers crossed for You!! 

Try to stay positive and keep your mind busy. Maybe a good book or two will help? I am reading a book now about being positive and believing in good things that is supposed to help. I also bought some sewing and I want to do it after my IVF... Are you off work now till test day? I was at home after my IUI and was really hard especially that I was on my own...
Lucy -  where can I get Zita West?


PS. I am starting my pill tomorrow... 
grejka xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Grejka!  Yeh, I've found a few books which I am reading and am gonna re-watch some old DVD's!  I am very positive at the moment and will try to stay that way - I think it will get harder nearer to test date though!  I have got the Zita West IVF relaxation CD or something, it's on her website, you just have to type in Zita West and it will come up.  Let me know if can't find it.  Good luck on the pill X

Irishgirlie - congrats on getting to the 2ww!  Glad everything went well and hope we both get our BFP's very soon!  How are you coping?  When is your test date?  Mine is Friday 8th May. 

Jennie - the pregnancy yoga sounds good - I may have to get in touch with her if I get my BFP!

Bel - lots of mine were at 9/10/11mm at my last scan but as you know, they must have got eggs out of most of them as they got 26 and 20 fertilised to become top grade embies!    So stay positive, you may be surprised on Monday.  I used a hot water bottle every night up until EC and drank lots of milk and ate lots of protein.  Try those if you can.  Good luck for Monday  XXX  Don't think that was my dp either you saw!  He said he didn't go and get a coffee when I asked him!  NO, had no idea I was gonna get 26 eggs, thought I would be lucky to get 10 as lots were still small, maybe they had a growth spurt!

Naomie - hope the tablets are going ok.  That's a dfficult decision to make  .  If it was me though, I wouldn't want to risk only defrosting a few, so I would probably go for defrosting all 5 together - that way there is a better chance of being able to have 2 put back and also of having higher grade embryoes.  But I think it's a personal decision that you both need to be happy with.  How old and what grade were your embies when they were frozen?  GOOD LUCK!  When are they going to thaw them?  

Pix - thanks for the link, it's grea we now get 2 free goes, and Mr W said 2 free FET's now too!  Apparently he was actually on the news, I missed him though.

Right off to have some lunch - egg mayo rolls for protein   X


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi girlies, just a quickie..

Luci - I'm coping fine on the 2ww, well I was until I got an AF type sensation this evening.  I normally get them about 1.5 weeks before its due just to let me know it's on the way.  At least that's what I always assume they are..  Not sure what to think now..is it all over already?  Have to just wait and see.  My test date is also 8th May so have a while to go yet.  

We're all getting a bit down on the IUI girls thread as it's just bad news all round.  Bring on the BFPs that's what I say..


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations Lucy!  Keeping everything crossed for you that your embies stay snuggled within. Am I still okay to get a lift with you on Saturday? 

Good luck Irish Girlie too x 

I have just had my reflexology session and I feel very happy and relaxed.  The lady was just lovely, I cannot reccommend her highly enough and I am definitely going to her yoga classes WHEN I get my BFP!


Hope everyone is well.  I am impatient to get started now.  Come on AF!!!!!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all

Luci thats great news about your embryoes im keeping everything crossed for you, I dont blame you for wanting 2 put back I think I would be the same. Take it easy and put ur feet up

Irishgirlie Try not to worry its early days yet, hope ur 2ww goes quickly for you keeping everything crossed

jennie hope af arrives soon, its mad to think we spend most our time hoping it wont arrive and then when we want it 2 it never does

Ive not much to report im just waiting, Im supposed to start the northisterone this weekend to bring on af  but dont know whether to wait a bit to see if she arrives on her own, she doesnt normallyI never have regular cycles but ive been on metformin now for a few months which can bring on a regular cycle and didnt know whether tx would have given my body a bit of a kick start, ahhhh what to do, anyone have any suggestions?

Hope everyone else is well, looking forward to meeting up at the weekend

Hazel x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Sorry not been on for a while life has been a bit busy.

Luci - congratulations wow you had loads.  I really don't know what to eat/do around EC and ET so I really must get some tips off you sat.  I am going to buy that Zita West CD, I have her infertility book which I have read the relevant sections of.  Fingers crossed for the 8th May for you.  

Jennie - do you know if the reflexology lady would travel to West Malling?  If not does she know of anyone good in my area?

Grejka - good luck with the pill.  So what date is your base line scan? reckon we will be together as mine is 27 May?

I am doing ok just wishing these next four weeks on am praying it works this time.  I am feeling really fed up with the waiting right now!  So glad I came off the pill though I feel loads better.

Hazel - I too am not having periods and have to take the northisterone to bring on AF.  I am also taking Metformin and has not made any difference to my cycles.  I would say take the Northisterone and get on with it!  Are you doing another round of IUI?

Irishgirlie - fingers crossed for 8th May too! 

Hope everyone else I have missed is doing ok thinking of you all.

So saturday are we still on for meeting in the Pitcher and Piano in Tun Wells at 2.30-3.00?  Should we all try and wear something to make ourselves stand out to one another?  any suggestions?  Looking fwd to meeting with everyone.

Lisa xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry no replies but internet connection at home has failed, typical when you need it.

Luci- Lu that's great news, make sure you get lots of rest, and good luck for 8th May x

Best of luck Irishgirlie x

Up until my scan yesterday morning I was feeling fine, calm and relaxed, just a bit bloated, and so tired I could almost fall asleep standing up.  But now I have an underlying feeling of panic, the scan showed 26 follies on one ovary and 18 on the other, no wonder I feel so fat!!  They have cut my gonal f by half, and I had to inject the last one last night.  Now got to wait for another scan tomorrow morning.  Have gone into worry mode, as have read about too many follies causing OHSS, and I don't want to have to abandon a cycle having got this far    I feel so uncomfortable too, any suggestions?

PS Poppykit - I too was addicted to Hells Kitchen, and wanted Ade to win!

Butterfly xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm back to the land of the living now.

Pix - I am so sorry it didn't work.  I hope you are feeling better now and looking to the future.

Luci - great response!! I have always had the view that if it's twins it's twins, and they would be a bit of catch up for us!  Due to my age and the amount of treatment we have had so far if I do get pregnant then it will probably be just the once so if I had 2 it would be magic!  Brazil nuts and pineapple juice are good too, but no hot baths.  All the best for the 8th.

Grejka and Irishgirlie - fingers crossed and hope the wait goes quickly.

Butterflyblue - I have heard of other people producing over 40 eggs before and everything being ok and just imagine how many you would have to hopefully choose from.  I think they would have stopped the treatment if they thought there was a problem.  Hope all goes well this morning.

Lisa - lets hope we will be cycling together at the end of May!

Hazel and Jennie - hope AF comes soon and then you can get started.

Naomi - it's a hard decision but a good one in that at least you have some frosties!  I would look to the this cycle now rather than any after it.  I think it would be better to have more defrosted embryos so that you have a better chance of them defrosting well and then a choose of which are the strongest embryos to use.  I know you may then kick yourself if they all are great and then you get pregnant but this is the aim so it's all good in the end!  I hope you can make your decision and I imagine you will be going for ET very soon.

Bel - I hope EC went well yesterday!

I have contact the other clinic.  They have an 8 week wait for the consultation meeting - heck - and I have had to chase them already for the registration pack that I requested last Wednesday.  I am still going to see Mr R on the 7th May but want to explore other options now too.

Hi to everyone else.  

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies

*Its my 08th Anniversary on the 02nd May. If anyone is around (those not going to the meet up) please come and have a drink!  
*  

Thank you for your inputs, i really appreciate it. We have decided to thaw all 5 and see what happens.

Luci- Keep your feet up girl.. you need all the rest you can get...  crossed for you for the 08th... 

M- You are right.. thinking of this tx now is the best way. I am thinking of today; tomorrow will take care of itself. Initially we were thinking of doing a fresh cycle and keep the frozen so we have enough for siblings but i am going for this mainly because i want to see if it will make a difference. Last time i think my body was very knackered with the risk of OHSS and tiredness... hopefully this one will be relaxing.

Irishgirlie- 

Hazel and Jennie- COME ON!  she is never here when she is being waited for is she? 

 - everyone else.. i will do personals when i am at home, not easy during lunch time with all the snoopy-snoops about  some people just love to be nosey! GOD!!!! 

I am leaving work early because its my 8th Anniversary on 04th May but we are having a small do on Saturday 02nd instead as next scan is 04th.

XXMsaQ


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Well I had my EC yesterday.It was done by a nurse that I havent seen before but she was very very nice  
From the 4 follies on one side they got 3 eggs.Then the other 2 follies on the left side were surrounded by blood vessles.Mr.R was called in to try to do it but one was empty and the other was unreachable.So I had 3 eggs and had to wait to see if they fertilized.
Today I was told there were actually only 2 eggs and both had fertilized and were good grade eggs    So will have the ET on Thursday.
I am abit fed up though because I was going to have an ICSI split.Basically they would icsi 4 eggs and the rest would DIY and this was going to cost half the ICSI price.NOW because I only had 2 eggs and they ICSI'd both they want to charge me the full price.   4 at half price...2 at full price  
I only found this out now as I got a bill this morning.
It's not the money I am concerned about really...it's the fairness 
Sorry for moaning but I had to get it off my chest.

I will be back later with some personal well wishes...just feel abit poo at the mo


Bel
XXX


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone!
One session of reflexology yesterday and today AF arrived!
I am so happy.  Now just hope that the scan is all clear, no systs as I have not been on the pill.
Will call clinic tomorrow and hopefully have scan on Thursday and be able to get going!
Hurrah!
Hope everyone else is well.
Speak soon x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa
I am not sure if she will travel to WM but would be worth asking as she is wonderful and brought on my AF!!!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Luci - how are you feeling? Thank you for info about Zita. To be honest I didnt have time to search it yet but I will do it.

Waspey - I still dont know when is my base line scan  but I am going tomorrow for appointment with nurse so she will probably tell me. When did you start your pills??

About meeting  - Is anyone maybe going throw Tonbridge for our meeting on Sunday I am working till 2 pm and Hubby is taking car so I am bit worry I can be there little bit late by train  .


All the best everyone    !!!!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

waspy poor you, you must be so fed up waiting, I think your right im just going to take the northisterone and get on with it, Yes im going for round 2 of iui I decided it was worth another shot as its much cheaper and less invasive. Not sure what to wear for the meet up, It might sound silly but I have a left over birthday balloon which i could bring that still has helium in it and then everyone would be able to see it and know its us

Butterfly try not to worry about all the follies, like m said im sure they wouldnt carry on if they thought it was a problem

Made by m sorry to hear you are having problems with the other clinic already, I think its good you are keeping your options open and still going to see mr r as well, Dps mums friend gave birth to a girl after going to a clinic in london she had loads of problems and really bad endo and other problems and didnt get a result at sefc so went to this specialist clinic. not sure what it was called but just thought it showed that sometimes you have to go with a different option to get the result you want and she is so happy she did

MsaQ happy anniversary for the 4th hope the frosties a thaw well, I think you have made the right decision because if you only thawed 2 and they didnt thaw well then you would kick yourself

poppykit dont appologise for moaning I really dont blame you, It does seem very unfair and I think they should have told you about how they price it right at the beginning not after , 

jennie thats brilliant cant believe Af arrived day after reflexology, Im going for my session on thurs so hopefully it will shift the cyst and get things going

Hi everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Irishgirlie - my test date is the 8th too!  But I think I'll be testing early, on the 6th as that is still 14 days since EC so should give a true result.  I have been getting af typ pains too, hoping that it is implantation pains as surely too early fo af!

Jennie - yes I'm fine for the lift still, what time shall I pick u up?  Just after 1.30 maybe?  I will need your address obviously.  Yay, af is here!   Hope you have no cysts and can start tomorrow 

Hazel - I would prob just go for it with the northisterone!  But I'm impatient and hate waiting!

Lisa - I will be happy to give you all the tips I know on Sat, won't know if they have worked or not til next week though, aaaagh!

Butterfly - how did it go this morning?  Hopefully they won't all have eggs in and some will still be small, so you won't get too many eggs.  Keep drinking loads of fluids to keep OHSS at bay.  I got 26 eggs and am fine, I drink loads all the time though, don't know if this helped.

M - welcome back!  Good to hear you are keeping your options open and sounding determined again  .  Yeh, I would love twins, but at the same time I would worry about them while I was pregnant.  Mr W was trying to scare us with all the figures of things that can go wrong!    I wanted the best chance of getting pregnant this time as possible though, hence I went for 2.

Naomie - happy 8th anniversary!  Have a great day on saturday!  U r right about having a good chance with FET cos your body will be happy, healthy and relaxed, and won't have ovaries to repair after EC!  When will it be?

Poppy - Congrats on getting 2 good grade embies!  That's all you need!    I know it must be very annoying and frustrating  , but just think, if this works then you won't ever think about it again - your lo would be worth every penny  . Try and stay positive and think like that to give it the best chance, if there is nothing you can do about the money then try and put it behind you X Good luck for Thursday!!! 


Grejka - hope appt went well today.  Sorry, won't be going through Tonbrigde X

Hazel - Hope af arrives soon.  I had my cysts aspirated as they wouldn't go, so don't worry too much if they don't go on their own.  The balloon idea sounds good, it will be easy to see and they will just think it's your birthday!  

Well, it's been 7 days since EC now and have been getting some af type cramps.  Really hoping this is implantation.  Surely it's too early for af  I'm getting really fed up of this waiting, I've got another week to go before I can test.  Please let this work    X


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello girls

Well, after second scan and a count of 50 plus follies, Mr R and Sherry decided it was far too much of a risk to carry on, so that's it, I'm back to square one and the waiting game again!   . . . Apparently they gave me the drug dosage for a 39 year old, and my ovaries reacted like a 29 yr olds!  If only everything in life worked so well.  

Will come back and do personals later, just feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment.


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies

*Butterfly* Oh you poor thing  Hopefully you will be able to go straight into the next round when your AF starts  I don't think they can really tell how we are going to react to the dosage.Each time is different.I reacted better for my IUI's with 50iu than I did for this round of IVF and 200iu so it is a little bit of guess work I think.

*Jenny* Best of luck for tomorrows scan.Maybe see you as I have my ET tomorrow 
*MsaQ* Probably the best decision to thaw all 5.When do you start your tx ? Congratulations for your anniversary. 
*Luci* Hope you are doing well on your 2ww  You are a naughty girl if you are going to test early  but I know how hard it is to wait.I tested early both times 
*Hazel* and *Lisa* A little AF dance for you both    ..............  

Grejka,m-by-mum,Irishgirlie and Pix hello to you all 

I keep wanting to phone the embryologist to see how my 2 little embies are doing but I know they are so busy.Just have to be patient   Hope and pray they reach 8 cell by tomorrow.I have calmed down abit from yesterday and have resigned myself to the fact there is nothing I can do about the 'extras' they have added.I am not going to upset myself about it 

I might be able to come on saturday after all  Does anyone mind if I bring my 2 year old ?? I understand if not  She's very well behaved  I am coming from Rye if anyone needs a lift.

Bel
XXX


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I have my baseline scan tomorrow at 8.10am with Sherry.
I have not met her before I don't think, is she nice? She did not really seem to be sure who I was or what treatment I was having.

Hoping and praying that I do not have any cysts so that we can make a start.

Lucy - I can get the train to Harrietsham.  I will arrive at the station at 13.21.  There is only one an hour.  I am really looking forward to meeting you.

I am really looking forward to meeting everyone really, though will be rather strange.

Butterfly - sos sorry to hear your news.  Life is so frustrating at times.  Hope you can get started again soon.

Hope everyone is well.

Please, please, please let scan be alright tomorrow

I am off to Zita West site to get book and CD just in case!

Any other book or CD recommendations?

x x x x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*waspey* - Today I had appointment with very nice nurse and she told me that my base line scan is 8 / 6 /09 so little bit later than yours??

*butterflyblue* - sorry to hear your bad news but please be strong and keep fighthng and I will keep my fingers crossed for you next time!! Is not the question "if" just "when" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

I think I am going also get this Zeta CD... 

Big hello to everyone and all the best  for you girls sorry I am not writing too much personal but I am finding really hard writing to you in English... I am thinking about all of you and roll on meeting you soon!

grejka xxx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning ladies

I think the balloon idea sounds good Jennie and good luck with the scan today.



Grejka - you will not be too long after me then couple of weeks which will be good.

Poppykit - sorry to hear about the nightmare you had and don't apologise for moaning that is what we are all here for.  Will be great if you can come on Sat and no worries from me re bringing your little girl.

Butterflyblue - so sorry to hear your news, that is awful.  Look positively to the next time though as at least they should be able to get you to produce a good number on a slightly lower doseage.  When do they say you can start again?

Luci - looking fwd to meeting you sat.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  So have you gone back to work or do you have whole two weeks off?

Hazel - good luck with the next IUI and see you sat!

Mombasaqueen -    Good luck with the ET, when are they planning on doing it?

Made by m - that will be great if we are cycling at the same time, let me know how you get on next wk with Mr R.  AM keeping fingers crossed for you.

Only four weeks to go now for me and counting, just really want to get started.  I have my northisterone all ready and waiting to take.

Jennie - do you have reflexologists number and details so I can call her?

See you all sat - what time are we aiming for 2.30?

Lisa xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Sorry to gate crash your thread, but it seemed to be the most appropriate place to ask - let me know if you think there is anywhere more suitable.

Do any of you have any experience or know anyone who has had any experience of the Diagnostic service offered by the SEFC, i.e. their £600 Fertility Assessment Screen (consultation, ovulation and semen tests, HyCoSy, report) ?  Is it worth the money?  Good service etc?

I have had all these tests before, (except for a HyCoSy - normally have an HSG), but want to try somewhere completely different / get an unbiased 2nd opinion.

Thanks

Tamsin
x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning all

Well, it's been only 8 days since EC, and really want to test!  I know it's too early though and it's killing me!  Symptom spotting like mad!!!  I've had af type pains for the past few days and a headache for 2 days and then felt a bit sick last night.  Not sure if these are good/bad or in my head!

Butterfly - we had opposite reactions!  I wasnt given dose for a 26 year old first time round and had a very poor response.  So I had to abandon it an start again with doub;e the dose!  The good news is, I didn't wait very long before I started again, only about a month in total.  And when I did start again, I had a perfect response and got perfect embryoes, so I was so glad that I did decide to abandon and try again.  Hopefully you will get brilliant results next time too.   to you though, I know how hard it is X

Bel - loads of luck for ET!  And I totally don't mind you bringing your little one    Will be nice to se her.

Jennie - how was the scan?  That's cool if you don't mind getting the train.  I will be there in a black nissan almera to pick u up.  If I'm not there, don't worry, may just be a few minutes late (I will try my best to get there, but must admit I'm a very 'late' person  ).  I'll get out the car or something if I see someone on their own and call you  .

I don't kno who Sherry is?  The new girl with blonde hair?  Or the other one from Chaucer? I'm rubbish with names!!!

Lisa - I've got 2 whole weeks off work, Mr W signed me off!    But it's driving me bonkers stuck at home wondering    .  Yeh, I'm aiming for 2.30.  Where shall we sit in there?  There's more seats if you go downstairs isn't there?

Tamsin - hi, sorry can't help you as didn't have that there.  But great clinic and staff X

How much longer can I wait to test, may have to test Tuesday...or tomorrow!!!


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Luci - I'll have to set the   onto you!!  I know what you mean though about the symptom spotting.  I've been getting AF type twinges and think surely it's too early for that, but then don’t want to get too hopeful either.  Just have to sit it out and wait and see.  

Butterfly - OMG I can't believe you had that many follicles.  You poor thing.  All that for nothing.  But as Luci and others said, now that they know how you react to the drugs, they'll get it right next time.  Not much consolation I know but hang in there girlie.  

Bel - Good luck on your ET

Tamsin - sorry I didn't have any tests at SEFC either so can't help.  Everyone there is really friendly though.

MombassaQueen - Happy anniversary for the weekend.  

Poppy - hope the ET went well today.  


I can't make the meet on Saturday or Mombassa's drinkies as DP and I are going camping if the weather is good.  We're just going to a campsite near the Ashdown Forest which is about 30 mins from us so that should be nice.  I can chill out around the camp fire with my bottle of Shloer instead of the usual bottle of wine.  I am PUPO after all!!!

Hi to Made by M, Grejka, Jennie, Hazel and Waspey .  Sorry if I've missed anyone out.  Am doing this at work, typing onto a blank page, scanning through the thread, and then copying and pasting!!


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

hello.

Thanks for the kind words girls, I am calmer now, and know that it was the right decision.  Just got to wait for AF then start Microgynon for another 21 days and start again, and hope in the meantime that it doesn't take too long for me to be able to do up my trousers again!  I know that I don't have the flatest stomach in the world, but this really is riduculous  

Luci-Lu - hang on in there, naughty girl for thinking about testing earlier, but I'm sure I would be the same    

Bel - good luck with ET, fantastic that your two embies are top grade    

MombassaQueen - Happy Anniversary for the 4th  , have a great party.

Jennie - how did the scan go?   Sherry is nice, tells it straight but is nice with it, that's the best approach I find

Lisa - four weeks will fly by, 

Irishgirlie - have a great break, I live close to Ashdown Forest it's lovely, and the weather is supposed to be good this weekend so enjoy, hopefully it will take your mind off the waiting    

Grejka - glad the appointment went well, roll on June so that you can get started  

Hazel - Good luck with the next round of IUI, it's well worth trying again xx

Made by m - Sometimes you have to explore other options, and if that means moving to a clinic that you feel is going to give you a better result, then it's the right thing to do.  Best to keep your options open xx

Hello and best wishes if I've missed anyone, I will be thinking of those of you who are meeting on Saturday, I would love to have been able to meet up with you, but DP and I are now going to visit his sister in Wales for a bit of time out.

Take care xxx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies

*Thank you all!*- for the best wishes. It is very kind of you. I can't believe its gone so quick!

Luci-Hang on in there! I know what you mean about wanting to test early.. I am praying for a brilliant result. God knows we need some good news here now 
Butterfly- I am thinking of you. It can be hard but remember this is our destiny, everything happens for a reason... believe in that
Irishgirlie- Have a wonderful chill out session! Take it easy though . I remeber we went to the birling Gap the Easter weekend and i tripped and injured my leg, when i came back and said i had honestly tripped, nobody believed me! Especially my mum! She was like'' ehe! child what were you and son-in-law up to in the woods to have caused injuries?' naughty naughty.. 
Waspey-  thanks. I dont have dates as yet.. Marion thought next week will probably be my last scan and then they thaw them.. so i might be done by the following week depending on the responce! Scary but also exciting stuff!
Jennie- I hope the scan was ok today? Sherry is brilliant! Like somebody else here said, she says it as it is.. but in a nice way so you dont get the shock . I would rather know where i stand with people and Sherry seems to be that sort of a person. She was telling me off (motherly telling off) when my hubby was saying last time he was afraid if my tx failed because i used to be taken by baby clothes while out shopping. I even bought stuff from mothercare before and returned them...  (yeah, i know) and she was saying... take a day as it comes.. and wair for your turn to come, WHEN you will be shopping with pleasure..

Heelo to everyone else... i am thinking of all of you wherever you are at in your tx. Good luck and loads of babydust coming your way

xxMsaQ


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Lucy.  I am 5'6' and have long brown hair.  Think I will wear a flowery top, skinny jeans and a green cardi.
I will see you at the station.

Lisa - Her name is Alison Belsom and her email address is [email protected]

Well, Sherry was lovely, very direct as people have said.  The scan went well and we start tonight with sep?? and tomorrow with the Gonal F.  She also gave me the trigger pen which is different from last time.  

Any tips for growing good eggs?  Be interested to hear your thoughts Lucy after such a stunning result!!

Bel - Hope ET went well and you are getting lots of rest.

Fingers crossed for us all that our dreams come true this time x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Well I had my ET today  I now have 2 little embies snuggled up in there.1 grade 1, 8 cell and the other is grade 3, 4 cell. So i am now PUPO 
They cleared up the money issue aswell and said I didn't have to pay extra.Mr R was lovely and didn't want me fretting about anything before the ET.

*Luci* About testing early...Mr.R said that my OTD was 13th May (day 14 from ET) but he said if I used a sensitive test (First Response) I could test on Day 11.The bad thing about testing early is getting the false positive.But if you are using the Botty Bombs and not having the HcG jabs then you cannot get a false positive.
*Jennie* Great news.The pens are so easy to use.No fuss and no waste  and they don't hurt at all.
*MsaQ*When are your embies being thawed ? Soon I hope 
*Butterfly* Have a lovely weekend in Wales.*Irishgirlie* Enjoy the camping.This weekend is going to be wonderful aparently.
*Tamsin*Sorry can't help you with that one.Never had any tests done at SEFC

Hello Lisa,Hazel,Grejka and m-by-m 

Bel
XXX


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice one Poppy!

Sorry that there are no other personals tonight.

Just wanted to say that I called the Pitcher and Piano and reserved an area from 2.30 pm under,  

                            " FF and Bean "

Hopefully we will not have to explain to anyone what this is - but I hope you can see what I have done!

Sorry that I have taken it upon myself to do this but I did't want us getting there and then all be spilt up because it's busy and some of us will need to sit down to either pre-cook or cook beans!! which takes a lot of energy!!

Really looking forward to seeing everyone that is able to come on Saturday, and for those who aren't able to meet us I am sure we will fill you in afterwards.

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

FF and Bean   excellent.

See you there.I hope they are child friendly.Do you think I should phone first ??

Bel
XXX


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Oooh good point.  See I am not practised as a Mummy, yet!, so didn't even think of this.  Perhaps best to call - 01892 510555.. hope it's ok?


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning all!! 

Just a quick note to say 'have a great catch-up this weekend'. Sorry that I can't make it. I have my first scan next Thursday so we'll see what's going on with the pregnancy. At that point I'll be 7 weeks. I am soooo anxious and worried. I have no significant pregnancy symptoms but I guess it is still early days. I am keeping my fingers crossed that all is well and mother nature is kind. 

Good luck to those of you stimming. I think of you daily. 

Clare
xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Made-by-m - well done on booking the table!  How many did u book it for?  I don't know how many of us are going?

Poppy - excellent, u've got some good eggs there, take good care of them!  Welcome to the hellish 2ww!  I'm going bonkers here!  Had to stop myself from testing this morning as would have been to early to get a positive .  At least the long weekend with dp will halp take my mind off testing for a few more days!    Good luck to us both   X

Clare - good luck with the scan, don't worry about having no symptoms yet, it can be completely normal not to, in a way, u r lucky not to be feeling pukey yet!  But I know you probably want to to put your mind at ease X

Jennie - see you tomorrow , I will look out for you X

MSaQ - I had to laugh at you story about the baby clothes!   Sounds like something I would do...I have decided on the pram already, it's a twin pram as convinced it will be twins    

Irishgirlie - have fun camping!  Take care of yourself, and good luck for next week X

Butterfly - glad you r feeling a bit better  .  Enjoy your time off the injections, as it won't be long til your on them again! X


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Really looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow.  So should we ask for that area when we come inside!

Great to hear all your news.  Will do personals later.

lisa xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Lucy - just wanted to check would we be able to be home bfore 7pm as I have to inject then!!!
Hope everyone is well
I am getting quite nervous but also excited about meeting you all x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Butterfly im so sorry to hear your news  

Poppykit not sure if they are child friendly, I have a feeling that they are not so think its def best to check but if they are I have no prob you bringing dd she will keep us entertained

Tasmin sorry but I cant help you either as Ive not had the diagnostic from there

jennie your way 2 organised I dont have a clue what im going to wear and prob wont until im running round the house late and cant find anything

m well done for booking an area and love the name 

luci well done for not testing, I know its hard but if you test early you could get a false neg and will then still have to wait to do another test I know its hard ive spent a fortune on tests over the years just incase but hang on in there

clare dont worry about not having any preg symptoms I didnt have any at all when I was preg with ds and with such irregular periods I didnt know I was pregnant until I was 4 months gone so try not to worry its completely normal and doesnt mean there is a problem

Ive decided im going to start taking my northisterone tomorrow as I dont think af will show up on her own as I normally get sore boobs 2 weeks before I come on and have not had anything and just want to get started again. I had my first reflexology last night and it was so relaxing I think I floated home she did get me a bit worried though as she said it was very grainy around my falopian tubes wich can be a sign of a problem, I had a dye test in 2006 but am now worried that something had blocked or damaged them between then and now, Maybe im just being paranoid but it would be just my luck

cant wait to meet everone tomorrow, I will leave the baloon behind as we have an area booked so I dont look so silly and it will please dp as he sulked when I mentioned taking it as it was from his birthday, honestly he is like a big kid sometimes. Im afraid I wont be able to stay very long tomorrow because I am house, horse and dog sitting over the weekend and will need to get back to the dog and bring the horses in but will def be able to stay for a couple of hours

Hi to everyone ive missed

Hazel x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

I checked with the pub and children are welcome   So all is good.


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Jennie - yes, we will definately be back by 7 as me and dp are planning on going out for dinner tomorrow night, so will want to be back by 6 really.  Hope that's ok?  

I am sulking cos I don't fancy anything to eat apart from a pizza express salad - and dp won't take me for one as he doesn't like going in to town on a Friday night  .  Not a single thing I fancy to eat in the house, my taste buds have gone a bit funny, my cheese roll tasted disgusting today - hopefully that's a good sign  .  Well, dp has just came in and made me order a curry takeaway for tonight, I suppose I could eat a curry.  And we are going out for a meal tomorrow night instead now   .

Anyway, will see u tomorrow at 2.30.  R we having lunch there or just a drink?  Just so I know whether to have lunch before I come or not.  Looking forward to it   .

My mum came round this afternoon, so took my mind off it for a bit.  And I made some cookies...yum!  So haven't been thinking about it too much today.  Am hoping the weekend will go quickly now! X


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Glad to hear kids are welcome

Luci I know how you feel ive just had the same prob I looked in freezer and didnt fancy a thing so dp is just ordering a curry as well, fingers crossed there is another reason behind you not wanting anything, think mine is cos I ate 2 many biscutes and 2 packets of crisps earlier. Think im going to eat there but not sure yet
Hazel x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Enjoy the meet up tomorrow ladies.  The pub probably think, great lots of people coming and reserving an area - big sales.  Little do they know it'll be pineapple juice all round..  

Hope everyone has a lovely chilled out Bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

irishgirlie  - it will look funny pineapple juice everyone   and brazil nuts intead of crisps 

See you in reality tomorrow girls


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I'm really sorry that I have been so bad at keeping in touch - I've been doing as much extra work as I can to try and clear our last tx off my credit card!!!!!

Hope you don't mind if I join you all tomorrow?

I'll probably be on here a lot more soon as I'm about to start tx (just waiting for af to arrive)

It will be good to meet some of you - and then once I can put faces to the names, maybe it will then be easier to keep track of people on here because at the moment I still get very confused


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

clotted cream 
Of course we dont mind! We will be waiting fo you!!

Look like quite a few of us will be there  (About 8 I reckon??)


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Grejka


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladies

I just wanted to say '' Have a lovely time tomorrow..'' and enjoy the whole of the bank holiday weekend!  

xxMsaQ


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Just got home - It was great to meet with everyone and finally put faces to names and "journeys".  I will be able to keep up a bit better now.

My fingers and toes are crossed for everyone.

Hopefully we will be able to meet again and perhaps other may be able to join next time too.  It is so good to be able to speak with people who are in the same situation and understand where you are coming from.

I walked in to the house only to find the credit card statement on the doormat!  Cripes!  Think had better get that job or find some quick money making scheme!!

As promised I will let you know what Mr R says about stats on Thursday.  

Plus if anyone wants the pee stick details it is ***************************

I think the ones I buy are a pack of 20, early detection and it's about £7.50 inc P+P.  Once you open the tube they are to be used within 3 months, but this would pay for itself after 1 month anyway in comparison to a shop bought 1 stick pack... 

I am now opening my madebym craft emails, and hoping someone wants to buy a 1000 units, after which I'll do a bit of painting and then settle down for my tea and my big fat cupcake for afters.

Take care everyone - keep popping those Vit pills - and praying for some good news very soon!!

M
x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Just put DD to bed.She's exhausted after her afternoon with the Ladies.Sorry I had to rush off but had to drive along way and sort the little one out.It was lovely to meet you all and it now feels so much better already as I sit here typing away to actual real people  And to those who couldn't make it hope to see you next time.
*M* here's hoping you sell lots of things over the weekend  I looked at your site and you do make some beautiful things.I can just picture what your nursery will look like.
I would love to meet up again sometime.Maybe in years to come the 'FF and Bean' meetings will become famous 
Have a lovely weekend all of you.

Bel
XXX


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies

It was lovely to meet some of you this afternoon - and now that I've got to meet you, I hope that I'm better at keeping up with what's happening on here - I was finding it very confusing remembering who everyone is, but now I have faces to put to 7 peoples names it will be easier - and hopefully those who couldn't go today will be able to go to the next one.

Again, as M said - everything crossed for Luci and Poppykit that it will be BFP's for you at the end of your 2WW's

Enjoy the bank holiday weekend everyone


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello everyone

It was nice to meet lots of you yesterday.  It's funny how noone looks like you picture them!  U were all lovely though  .  I was feeling very positive yesterday after our meet up, but today, all my PMA seems to have disappeared and I'm feeling very, very negative about everything now.  I just don't think it has worked and all the symptoms I'm getting are side-effects from the progesterone  .

Bel - don't worry, we all left just after you.  Your little girl is lovely and was very very good!  Surprised she lasted that long!

M - enjoy your cake - it looked lovely! And hope you sell some of your carfts, if you sell lots then you won't have to get a job!  

Jennie - hope the toad in the hole worked out!  

Enjoy the bank holiday everyone


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I had a lovely afternoon with you all yesterday.  It was so nice to meet up and put names to faces.

My toad in the hole went very well though I have to say DF did most of the cooking, he already had it underway when I got home.  We had a lovely evening.  A good end to a good day.

Luci - try to stay positive.  Progesterone gives the same symptoms as early pregnancy so you can never be sure but I have a feeling that you will get your BFP.  You are so young and so healthy, you are doing all the right things and you just need to now keep that PMA which I know is easy for me to say.  Thinking of you x 

I have to go to Bexhill now to visit DF's Grandad.  

Hope everyone enjoys the Bank Holiday

How was the cake, M?

Hope that we do decide to meet again.  I would definitely like to x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Lucy you silly moo   You are young and fit and have 2 perfect embies in there.Just remember how Mr. W only wanted to put one back ! They are top graders so chin up and more  PMA please      . I too am looking for signs but keep telling myself that when I was pregnant with Lilly I had no symptoms at all through the whole 9 months except a bump  
On the testing early thing....I think I will wait now as I have been reading loads lately about getting BFN day before OTD then getting BFP the next day.One woman had even hit the bottle to find out she was pregnant 2 days later !! 

Hugs to Everyone
Bel
XXX


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

I have done something really stupid...I'd lost all my PMA, so thought I would do a test, as deep down I thought it had worked, but needed to see it on a pee stick.  But I got a BFN   .  And now I'm even more messed up, it's only 11 days since EC and it wasn't the first urine of the day.  The packet says if testing early then you must use the first urine of the day.  So what am I supposed to think now??  I know it could be false, but just convinced it's right and I'm not pregnant.  So can't stop   now but won't let dp see me as I can't bare to tell him about the test.  I need him to stay hopeful for me, cos I've lost all hope now  .  Just wanna sleep til Wednesday so I can do another test and get a true result.  I so, so wish I hadn't tested today, all my PMA has now gone  .

Bel - u r right not to test early, I wish I hadn't.  I hope u r right and I'm one of those people that will get a BFP on Wednesday.  I won't be hitting the bottle quite yet though!  U were lucky to have no pregnancy symptoms, what a lovely pregnancy!

Jennie - glad the toad in the hole went down well!

Hugs XXX


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh Lucy-Lu, you are getting into a fizz.  So you tested early, and got a BFN, but it is not the end of the road as you have tested very early.  Sometimes implantation doesn't happen until 8 days after ET and then once beans are in place they kind of into slow motion (they have done a lot to get to that stage) and just settle in there until they get going and growing again so the HCG levels can be very very low early on.  You still have time, wasn't your official test day Friday?  A lot can happen in 5 days.  

Don't beat yourself up about testing.  What you need to think is that you tested very early and you really don't know what could be going on inside and you have to try and be nice and calm to give those 2 little ones the best go.  

Beep - beep - beep - this is your afternoon alarm call for tablet taking + PMA mantra! Swollen it down and imagine all the goodness rushing to your tummy - then give your tummy a little rub and I bet it's lovely and warm.  Then think about nice things, and only nice things, things that make you smile.  What has happened this morning was before, and now tell yourself that you are going to have a lovely afternoon doing something that you like doing, taking each day as it comes.  I don't know what that is for you but try and keep busy.  You are doing so well with your diet and everything so just hang in there.  

And as for eating my cupcake - yes I did, but only half, it is too big for one sitting so I will have the rest this evening.  I am thinking of getting High School Musical on DVD - never seen it, but like all that kind of thing and I can please myself as DH is in Las Vegas til Tuesday.

Enjoy the rest of the Bank Hols weekend.

M
x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Ladies,

I really enjoyed meeting all of you and I also hope we meet up soon again, maybe in the Summer?
I also Think "P & P" was the right choice. It was rather quiet and nice there.
It was nice to meet up with people who understand how hard it is and feel the same....

*Luci* - I also think you tested too early so there is still hope!!!! Fingers crossed for BEP!!! 
*
Poppykit* - your daughter is truley very very cute!! Fingers crossed for BEP!!!!!! 

*Clotted cream* _ thank you so much for giving me a lift. 

PS. To the girls who are interested in treatments in PL (because of costs) I can sent you some links or help with finding good clinics, hotels or find you some links etc. Its something what I and My DH will definetly consider if we will not have luck with NHS. Avarage cost of IVF there is £ 1000 so BIg diference!! IUI cost about £150. Langauage is not a problem as a in good cliniks they can speak English. Lots of people from USA are going there... There are few very big and good clinics there which I know my firends been there. There is also 1 really famouse doctor (which I heared) which treats very difficult cases and he has got really lucky "hand". He is really well known in PL. If any one is interested maybe I could help...

ALL the best for everyone 

xx xxx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Good Morning Ladies

Luci - you knew before you did it that testing so early was going to be a BFN didn't you?  At least you now now all the drugs which could give a false positive are out of your system, so that when you do test on the proper day then the result will be accurate.  Even with those early testing sticks, I think that they have low accuracy when they are used early.  I know I'd never met you before - but on Saturday you were a picture of good health, and as you said the clinic said they only wanted to transfer a single embryo - so you've no reason to think that it hasn't gone right.  Keep thinking positive thoughts for the next few days.

Poppy - I don't expect you're getting much chance to rest with little Lilly - hope you manage to get some time to put your feet up and do nothing for a bit.

M - are you going to Penshurst today?  I intended to go and forgot all about it, then I've just seen my next door neighbours and they are going, so that has reminded me about it, so I think I'll go too.  They asked if I wanted to go with them - but I thought it easier to go on my own.

Grejka - hope that you didn't have to wait too long to meet up with your DH.  Hope also that the party went well on Saturday evening.

I'm just waiting for af to start - was expecting it yesterday or today, so hope it starts soon so I can start next round of tx.

Jennie - hope you had a good time in Bexhill


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry, just a quick one as gotta be ready for when dp gets back to go out...

I did another test this morning (I just had to know if yesterdays was wrong) and I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It clearly said 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'!  And you can't get a false pos right?  And I know all drugs are out of system now!  Couldn't believe my eyes!  Think cos I've got the digital clear blue ones, must have been borderline yesterday so said 'not pregnant', may have got a faint line if used a normal test.

Won't fully believe it il Wed and Friday when testing again for sure.

But for the next few days, I'm really positive and happy knowing that I have a good chance!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Luci* - Wow wow wow   I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!       And still keeping my fingers crossed !!!

Have a great Day off today girls!!!!!! xxx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Fantastic news Luci - lets hope that it stays that way for next time you test on the proper day - but you must be so happy at the moment


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

One more thing girls - is that this CD http://www.zitawest.com/product_details.php?section=0&id=56 I need to get or something else?? Who else has that CD?

xxxx

/links


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

*******.......Yippeeeeeee      

Let this be the first BFP in a long line.Mr.R told me (cause I made a point of asking) that you cannot get a false positive !! You only get them if you are having the HcG (pregnyl ) shots.Which you are not.So it must be true  

It makes it all the more real now that we have met.Not just congratulating a name on the screen.So happy for you 

Grejka ..When I run out of money I know where to come to get information on Polish Clinics 

Hello *M,Sue,Hazel,Lisa,Jenny,MasQ,pix,Irishgirlie* and anyone I have forgotten...Have a lovely day.

Oh and a little AF dance for Sue   

Bel
XXX


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh forgot to add.*Luci* with a +ve result that early you probably have twins .hahahahaha.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad you all had a good time on Saturday.  We didnt' go camping after all as all the sites we wanted to go to were full.  We just went for a short walk in the Ashdown Forest instead (can't be doing too much exercise can I?!!), tidied the garden and then had a nice BBQ.  Had some Shloer and non-alcholic Becks to get in the mood!

Luci - Congratulations that is excellent news.  It just goes to show what a difference a day can make when it comes to testing.  Well done girlie 

Love and   to all.  I'm off now to veg on the sofa with some DVDs.


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Afternoon Ladies....

How did the meeting go? I hope you all had a lovely time. I had a lovely party. Was extremely busy had to kidnap one of my good friends from Friday to help me sort things out and do the cooking as i didn't fancy it this time. A lot of people turned up which was great. I even managed to find 2 of my classmates i went to secondary school with in Kenya. I slept in the same dormitory with these girls, same class... had not seen them since 1998! ******** is great!  It was nice to catch up..

Well!  and fingers crossed for you Luci!.... I am praying for you still
poppykit- When were you testing? Any news?
 - Everyone else...

I have come back from the clinic this pm... and Marion had to call me back with a proper schedule of things. My scan today was good.. the lining was 7.5mm which Marion said was great to go ahead with. They start thawing my bubbas tomorrow.. and i am to go back on Thursday to have them put back where they belong!  its gone quick! So the ''bullets of life ''  start being used from today and i think they will go the back yard  front yard is too messy! (sorry).. and to continue with Progynova until further notice. So i should be pupo by the end of the week  

Somebody asked me how many days they were when frozen.. they were frozen at day 2.

Till Later.. i feel absolutely knackered! Still recovering from the party! Some of my guests left yesterday

xxMsaQ


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations Luci, I am thrilled for you and I have to admit very very jealous, which I know is terrible but I think also natural.
I hope that some of your good luck rubs off on the rest of us.
Well done you, you must be so very excited.

I am now day 4 of stimming and have AF type pains.  DF said I had them last time too but I do not remember.  Hope fully growing pains?

Hope everyone has enjoyed the Bank Holiday.  Sorry no personals.

love Jennie x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry haven't posted for ages. Lovely to see lots of new people. Wishing you all the very best on  your journeys  

Just wanted to say  WOOHOOOO well done Luci.    Let's hope its the start of a good run for all of those having treatment at the moment.

All is well here. Finally at 14wks have stopped feeling/being sick and its lovely.

Take care everyone.

Lisa
xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Luci- lu wow that's so fantastic    xxx

I go away for a couple of days and so much happens!!!

We've only just got back, we had a lovely weekend, which took my mind off of everything that happened last week.

It will take me a while to catch up with all the posts, sorry no personals this evening, I will have more time tomorrow.

Love and luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW Luci-Lu!!   

What a difference a day makes.  I really hope that it stays and that we have some great news! So pleased for you.

Clotted cream - thanks for info! And sorry that I didn't see your message re: Penshurst until now.  I did go with Mother-in-Law but didn't see you, otherwise I'd have said hello!  Hope you enjoyed it and had a good of taste in the food tent - loved the cheese!

PoppyKit - hope you are doing well.  Now we just need you to add to the good news and then we could be on a roll!

Hi xxLisaxx - when "FF and Bean" met on Saturday we were sure there was another Lisa and there you are after a little break.

MombasaQueen - congrats on your anniversary and party.  And all the very best for the coming days.  Let us know how you get on - will they call you on Wed to let you know how they are getting on?

Penguin - I always have to tell myself that some AF pains are nothing to do with periods (are we allowed to use this word as I never see it!).  It could just be the uterus moving about and getting bigger and more of a den for the future bean.  Also what with all the drugs your ovaries probably wonder what has hit them and they are doing the same.  And they all have to find some space in there.

Hazel - any signs yet! Did you take that starter drug thingy??

Grejka - I may very well be asking for some PL info!

Hi to those I have missed with some   all round.

Only 1 more day to get through before going to see Mr R.  I hope he can put my mind to rest one way or another.

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Oh my god I have not managed to get on for a few days and so much has happened and been posted.  I don't know where to start!

Luci - Lui -  Woohoo!  Congratulations I am so happy for you and DP.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you , lets hope this is the start of good news for us all.  

I am feeling a little more excited now that I only have three weeks wednesday to wait now!  Just want it to be the end of May now, feel like I just need to get started now!  I have to say though I am a bit worred now about the drugs, I did not realise the max dose was 450 menopur, I am gonna be starting on 300!

Jennie - I think I remember having AF type pains, don't worry I am sure all is fine and growing well.  What day is your scan this week?

Clotted cream - so fingers crossed you will start stimming this week?

Michelle - is you appointment Thursday?  Good luck just in case I do not get on before.

Belinda - Hope you are feeling nice and relaxed and postive.  Lily was very good saturday and she is a very beautiful little girl.  Hope the 2WW goes quick for you.


Hazel - Did you start your northisterone?

Grejka - Hope you are all ok and the pill going ok?

It was great to meet Saturday and I do think we should definitely arrange to do it again very soon!

Lisa xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Lisa, I knew there was another Lisa, one who had had a BFP. So glad that all is going well for you.

Luci - I am over my jealousy and want to say that I am so genuinely happy for you, and hope we will keep in touch as you start preparing for all that is to come.  So exciting!

Waspey and M - thank you for reassurance.  Think I am just struggling with this cycle more than the last - big headaches and crampy pains - hope all is okay in there.  Have nexxt scan  on Wednesday so will know more then.

M - hope everything goes well with Mr R, looking forward to seeing those stats!

Hope we do all get to meet up again soon.

Lots of love and luck to all xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Once again I feel our meeting was a great idea!! I feel really close to everyone now!! And roll on our next one  !!

*Waspey*: Not long for you  !! I am OK thanks. Today is my 7th day on the pill. I felt some little pains in my ovaries... I just thought it is strange they suppouste to resting now ?? Did you have the same feeling??

*made-by-m * -Good luck with your visit!!! And no problem if you will need any info about Pl... just say!

*Butterflyblue* - glad that you had good weekend and you could relax so you can look to the future 

Have a good week girls!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, so many congratulations!  Thank you all so much girls!!!  It means a lot, especially after meeting lots of you  .  I know it is hard congratulating other people when it is what you want more than anything in the world.  

Jennie - it is perfectly natural to feel guilty, so don't beat yourself up over it, I completely understand  .  I will definately keep in touch with you all  .  I really hope that you get your BFP this time round, we can then go for coffee's in Charing with our lo's togther when we are on maternity leave  !  I hope you are feeling ok, it could be a good sign of a better response!

I hope it gives you all hope though, that it can and does work  .  Although I'm not getting too excited yet - I won't believe it until Friday when it's my OTD and I speak to the clinic.  Doesn't feel real yet, don't feel like I'm pregnant!

M - I have been getting for the last week and am still getting 'period'   type pains, really low down and it is quite unnerving, doesn't feel right.  But as you say, not all pains down there are af pains, it could just be my uterus adjusting?  Hopefully anyway!  I hope your meeting with Mr R goes well and answers some questions X

Grejka - That is the right Zita CD, yes.  I found it hard to get into sometimes when I couldn't relax, but did help me stay positive and 'connect' with my embryoes!    I didn't have any acupuncture or reflexology though, kind of bought that as a cheaper alternative!

Bel - Thanks for the reassurance from Mr R, I did start to worry that maybe it was the drugs or something, so you have put my mind at rest!  I would really love twins despite all the hard work!    Have a feeling it's just one lo in there though, think it would have come up positive on Sun if having twins?  But I won't know for sure will I!

MsaQ - glad you had a good party!  And that the scan went well  .  Hope your little embies are thawing well right now, does that mean they will be blasts when having them put back?  Good luck X

Lisa - welcome back, glad you are now feeling much better and can enjoy your pg!

Lisa (waspey) - don't worry about being on 300 units, I was also on 300 units and am only 26   !  Apparently it is very common when you have PCO to need a higher dose.  The higher dose worked wonders with me and I felt absolutely fine on it!  I hope you also get an excellent response on it X  R u on NHS?  If so, then you don't have to worry about the extra money!  

What to do with myself now, I just don't know!  Still off work and pottering about! X


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Luci you lucky thing - being off work and having a BFP to celebrate!  I just have time for a very quick post as I'm on my lunchbreak.

Hopefully I'll be able to go to the next meet up as it'd be lovely to meet you all in person.

As for me, it's Day 10 of the 2WW and I have until next Monday before OTD.  Arrgh.  My mood fluctuates between feeling really positive and then when I get an AF twinge it plummets.  I keep telling myself these pains and twinges could be just the uterus expanding as we've said before but as my only reference point is AF it's so hard to convince myself.  I think I'll do the test next Sunday if no AF by then.  Dominique told me on the day of the basting that my test date was this Friday but I didn't believe her (as it contradicts what is said in the little book) so phoned up and Sherry told me my test date was Monday!! I reckon therefore Sunday is a good compromise.    That still seems soooo long away.

Anyway, love to you all.


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Irishgirlie - my fingers are crossed for you!  When I did my IUI I tested exactly two weeks after the procedure date!

Luci - just enjoy the rest of your week off, but dont go too mad doing things carry on relaxing!  I am so happy for you, it is really encouraging!  Thanks for the comment on the 300 doseage I do feel better.  Can you again just tell me excatly what you did re diet again and hot water bottle I am panicking about all of that.  How long did you have hot water bottle for and was it boiling water?  Where did you use it?  God I am such a worrier!

I know I need to try and drink 1 litre of milk - was that semi skimmed?  I alrady drink two litres of water so is it then just to have protein with lunch and dinner?  Then after ET 5 brazil nuts a day and pineapple juice?

Hope everyone else well

Love to all


Lisa xx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Irishgirlie - I still have lots of af type pains, so shows can be due to pregnancy!  Hang in there hun.  I would have thought Friday will be ok to test if Dominique said so, as long as it is at least 2 weeks since basting.

Lisa - Whilst stimming, I - ate protein with lunch and dinner everyday, e.g. an egg and piece of fish in 1 day, plus some nuts or cheese.  Drnak 1 litre of organic milk everyday, I had skimmed as lower fat.  Made sure I had 5 portions of fruit/veg each day.  Took pregncare vits plus omega ones.  Used a hot water bottle in evening and at night, I used boiling water and put on belly over a tea shirt so not too hot.  Kept warm!  

During 2ww - lay down with feet up ALOT!  Listened to Zita West CD to relax and read books.  Ate 5 brazil nuts, glass of PRESSED pineapple juice and litre of organic milk each day, plus 3 litres of water.  I also kept up protein intake, ate 5 or more portions of fruit veg, including lots of superfoods, I had a glass of that innocent smoothie with blueberries/cranberries in each day - but NOT raspberries - don't eat any raspberries during 2ww.  I haven't done anything strenuous and only had showers - don't have baths or spas ect during 2ww.  But keep your feet warm and regularly warm them up in hot water or on the radiator!

Also, embryoes don't like perfume or alcohol, so, well I've been doing it for ages, been using Eco-Balls to wash all my clothes/towels/sheets ect, as contain no chemicals or perfume and they work fine!  On days of EC and ET, I used un-perfumed shower gel to wash and washed my hair with it too (it was fine!), also used no de-oderant, creams, make-up or anything, so no chance of harming those little embryoes!    Also been careful with what I put on my skin since - I've got a pit-rok deoderant from so organic.com and also used organic shower gel, shampoo and moisturisers from there too!  I know it all sounds a bit mental and over the top, but I'm into all that stuff anyway!  

Hope this has helped and not confused!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG Luci  with that regime you definatly deserve you BFP   ..What I don't get though is the pineapple juice.I had to drink that to bring on labour when having Lilly...along with gallons of Raspberry leaf tea.

*Irishgirlie*Hope things are going well.When I had my IUI's I had to wait 18 days to test.This is due to the HCG injection taken on day 10 after proceedure.Are you having these jabs or the pessaries ??The jab takes 8 days to leave the system.I tested on day 14 and got BFP,day 15 BFP,day 16 BFP,day 17 AF,day 18 OTD BFN !! Try to be patient and believe me I know it is hard 

*Jennie* all the best for your scan tomorrow.Lets hope you have some juicy follies growing away nicely in there 

*M-by-M* How did your appointment go today with Mr.R ??

*MsaQ* Glad you had a great party.Was it your last booze up  How are your embies thawing ?Any news today?

*Sue* Has AF showed up yet ?? Hope she dosent make you wait too much longer 

*Hazel* Now are things with you ? Started the northisterone yet ?

Hello Lisa,Grejka,butterfly and xxLisaxx hope you are all well 

I am on day 6 now and feeling great apart from really bad wind   No aches or pains apart from mild tummy ache.

All the best

Bel
XXX


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Luci congratulations thats brilliant news   im so happy for you, its about time we had some good news on here, lets hope it rubs off on everyone else

It was lovely to meet up with everyone and as you have all said its great to put faces to names and it makes everyone seem much more real, hope we can do it again soon and everyone else can make it

M hope your visit with mr r goes ok 

Lisa welcome back, glad you ms is better, now just sit back and enjoy your pregnancy

waspy not long now im sure the last 3 weeks will hopefully fly by

Irishgirlie keeping my fingers crossed, I was told I had to wait 18 days from basting before I could test but like the others said im sure it will be fine as long as its 2wks after basting 

I started taking northisterone yest so will hopefully have AF middle to end of next week and can then go for baseline scan at the end of next week, just hope cyst has gone

Hi to everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Again

Luci - I hope you are taking it easy as you say... chill out! . I am so pleased for you!
 - Everyone else... sorry abit hectic at the mo, trying to send my last assignment before the commuting business to work begins again tomorrow

I had a phone call from Rachel the embryologist to say already my bubbas are looking promising... they want me back to the clinic 11am Thursday. She will speak to me when i go in, but if anything then i might spaek to her before then. I am all geared up for my ET now and i am gettting , humble and  ited. I cant believe how quick it has gone! I will book Thursday and Friday off when i go in tomorrow so i can just chill out the weekend.

Oh! somebody asked if they will be blastos... i am doing Assisted Hatching this time as you know when embies get frozen, the outer shell hardens and this will help them abit so they can progress and implant (they will!)

Till later

xxMsaQ


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Me Again......Can you all click me up to 88 bubbles pleeeeease then leave it on 88.

Ta very muchly


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Poppykit - I am happy to do that.but please could tell me what is it I just noticed that...


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Irishgirlie - sorry you couldn't make it on Saturday  - and sorry you didn't get to go camping.  Hope you enjoyed your BBQ - we had a BBQ on Saturday evening too, but DH was so cold he was in his North Face jackets and a warm hat - he looked more like he was about to go skiing than having a BBQ   I've never had non-alcoholic Becks - is it any good?  You haven't got much longer to wait now.  I don't know how IUI works - but good luck on whatever day you decide to test.

MsaQ - your party sounds like good fun.  Glad you had lots of people there.  you must be beginning to get very excited about Thursday.  Hope they thaw OK.

Poppy - almost half way now - hope mild tummy ache is a good sign.  I went to blow you bubbles, but by the time I'd read all the threads you'd gone from 17 up to 88!!!!!

Hazel - I may see you next week as I should be going there then too - I'll look out for you.

Jennie, I know what you mean about feeling jealous - that's natural.  I used to get upset too each time I heard of people getting pg - life sometimes seems so unfair - but our turn will come   Now I get so excited when I hear of other BFP's because I think the clinic are getting things right - and that there's hope for me too - so I try to look on it in a very positive way.  Hope the stimming pains mean that lots of folicules are growing nicely.

Lisa - have you had 14 weeks of feeling sick then - that doesn't sound nice!!!!!  Hope you're now blooming and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy.

Butterfly - 

M - sorry to have missed you at Penshurst.  I didn't see my next-door neighbours either, although I know they were there.  So would you consider going abroad?

Waspey - I was on 450 menopur - but I'm much older than you.  Are you NHS or private?  My last cycle was private and I bought the menopur from a pharmacy in Shadwell which is mentioned in lots of threads on this board.  It was about £12 per 75 (whatever the unit is) - so it worked out at about half the price of buying it from the SEFC.  It would have been much easier to buy my drugs from them (and I would have liked to have been able to buy them from them) - but as I was using such large doses, it saved me about £1000 in total to buy the drugs from the other pharmacy.

Grejka - hope you're having a good week.  If we're not lucky this time, then I may be asking you about Pl!

Luci - you certainly do deserve a BFP after doing all of that!!!!!  I didn't know about avoiding raspberries.  During my last 2WW I ate lots of them thinking I was being healthy.

Poppy's little AF dance worked for me (thanks Bels ) - "knicker watch" has ended this evening, and I'm about to leave a message on the answerphone at the clinic to say that af has started.  I think I'm supposed to go in for a scan within 3 days, so hope they'll be able to fit me in.  I've got an acupuncture session at 8am tomorrow - and then a very busy day at work, so hope I can go on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Good morning all

Well, yesterday I was really worried as I had lots of af type cramps and then I got a tiny bit of brownish stuff when I went to the wee (sorry tmi! ).  It scared me so much, was convinced that I had lost my little beans already and af would show.  Did another test this morning though and it was a definate positive again  .  It was a clearblue +/- one and a definate + came up straight away.  Though not as dark as I would like, but that's just me being fussy!  And I'm not even 'late' yet, I will be tomorrow, so I assume it will get darker as I get 'later'.  No more brownish stuff since, so just hoping and praying it's my little embies/embie having fun in there!    I just can't get myself excited, I never realised how nervewracking this wuld be, I though I would be happy once I had my BFP, but I just can't believe it until I've had a blood test.  Trying to be happy and positive though    .

Bel - don't know whotold u about pineapple juice to bring on labour, but they may have been confused, as as far as I know, eating actual pineapple DOES bring on labour, so during the 2ww DO NOT eat pineapple, but when it is pressed into juice, the thing which causes contractions is removed.  P juice has lots of selenium for a healthy lining.  The stomach pains sound good, I';ve had them all the way through.  I think the cyclogest cause wind - they have with me anyway!    Good luck Bel X 

MsaQ - Hope your embies are thawing nicely.  I don't know how assisted hatching works?  Will they be like blasts when transferred?  

Irishgirlie - good luck for the weekend X

CCream - I can't remember your real name?!  Sorry!  Yes, avoid raspberries and pineapple as well as some fruit teas as bring on labour, so cause contractions.  Good luck with appt and acupuncture X

Hazel - I hope af arrives on time and your cyst has gone X

Have a nice weeke everyone X


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Grejka thankyou for the bubbles.I think they are like blowing kisses.If someone is a bit sad then you blow them a bubble.Also many people seem to want their bubbles to end in a 7 which I think is for luck.My lucky number at the moment is 8  

Luci thanks for the info on the pineapple juice  

Sue...if you buy drugs from elsewhere do SEFC still provide you with the perscription ?? Hopefully I will need 12 weeks of cyclogest and they charge more than double per box  

Hazel... this is for your cyst      

Have a lovely day everyone and will be back to check on you all later


Bel
XXX


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All

I think I'll be leaving my test until next Wednesday if AF doesn't arrive by then.  The wait is killing me but I'd rather wait then get a false positive and then go through all that heartache.  That will be 18 days after basting which is in line with the leaflet they gave me.  Really though I wish they'd get their facts straight.  Dominque told me to test 13 days after basting, Sherry 16 days after and the leaflet they gave me says 18.  What's a girl to think.  Don't they realise we are going crazy enough as it is without further complications. 

I cost of the drugs is so high and it's so unfair that the SEFC are charging double for lots of them.  If I have to go for another round I'll definitely look into getting them somewhere else.  

I'm feeling really miserable today as I'm having lots of AF type cramps which are normal for this stage in my cycle.  However, I know I should be positive as look at our lovely Luci with her BFP but as you know it's soooooo hard.  Just feel like hiding myself away until next Wednesday but I just have to get on with it.

Anyway, that's enough of my moaning for now. 

Hi to everyone and hope you're all well.

Claire xx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I hope you are all well, Just been for my accupuncture session in preparation for tomorrow

Luci - Hi, Wen they do Assisted Hatching, the embryos are in the later stage of developing...like Blastos and Assisted hatching is used to open the outer shell to assist the embryo to implant. I have put a video on to explain it a little . How do you feel now? Isn;t it amazing when one sees the two lines after a long time of wanting to see them? You have started the journey for the rest of us.. hopefully your good luck will rub on the rest of us in hunt for the BFP. Take Care

Clottedcream- Hi, I am a little bit excited about tomorrow now.. i just cannot believe how quick the proces has gone and how relaxed i have been this time round. The party was great too... and i had loads of gifts and laughs from good friends.. i missed them as soon as they left! Some stayed until Monday which was great.. my house is big for just the two of us and its time i filled it with the pitter-patter, so i jump at the idea of people coming round to visit . What are you waiting to start on? I hope they get back to you about your appt..

Big Hello - to all of you... and good luck with your txs whichever stage you are at...

*If anyone will be around in the clinic Thursday, it wil be nice to meet atleast one of you... say hello. I will watch out for you. I will be wearing a printed dress *

xxMsaQ






/links


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, how is everyone today?  

Irishgirlie - You're allowed to have a moan, that's what we are here for.  I do agree even the slightest inconsistancy in what they tell you sends you into a frenzy, it's all those hormones!  Stay positive and try to think happy thoughts.  Sending lots of  and   to you x

MsaQ - Will be thinking of you Thursday.  Hope those little embies are getting nice and ready xx

Bel - How are you doing? Hope the bubbles bring you luck xxx

Luci-lu - How are things with you.  I was reading all the good things you were doing, eating well, drinking pineapple juice, and milk, and eating brazil nuts, good on you . . . it's obviously worked, and gives the rest of us hope   x

Clotted cream - hello, glad Poppy's AF dance has worked for you.  I need some of that magic too now.  Hope all goes well at your appointment xx

Greijka - Hello to you, not so long to wait now  

Hazel - Hope all is ok, how are you doing on the Northisterone? x

Jennie - How did the scan go, hope those follies are growing nicely  

Lisa (waspey) - How are you doing, managing to drink that litre of milk everyday.  I just can't face drinking milk, let alone a litre of it - would icecream do?   xx

M - Hope your visit to Mr R went well xx

Lisa - pleased to hear you've stopped being sick, enjoy everything from here on in xx

Hello and   to anyone I've missed.

I am just waiting for AF to show   I'm not the most patient person at the best of times.  But was wondering if i should then go straight back into another IVF cycle, or wait so that my poor ovaries can recover.  Very undecided, but really want to see this through as soon as possible , for one thing to be sure that the supplements are working for DP and that eggs will fertilise. 

Take care everyone 
Dawn xxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone
No personals tonight I am afraid
I have a blinding headache, can harsly see the screen
Also in lots of AF type pain
Had scan today
Marion was lovely 
My follies have grown really quickly
Have about 13 that they can see that are between 14 and 18 already
One of my ovaries is in a funny position and so they cannot see all the follies
Apparently they may have to dig around a bit during EC Yikes
Marion said to take paracetomol for the pain but I just don't want to
I cannot fit into any of my clothes!
Sorry to moan on.  I am not dealing at all well with this cycle!
Hope everyone is well  x x x x x x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Luci* - Thanks again for info about CD. 
Could you please explain me whats mean "superfoods"??

Plus How did you managed drink so much 3 litres of water seems a lot but you said you drunk juice and milk as well so about 4 litres?? 

I am sorry to be clear: Is the pinapple juice good to drink ?? I read few times what you wrote to Poppy and I am confused now. Could you plese help again ...??

*
Poppy* - How are you feeling?? Only few days for you! I am thinking about you and 

*Jennie* - Hope you will feel much beeter soon and well done with follies!!!

After readning all of that I am getting prepare myself for IVF and I bought some fragrance free cosmetics and brazil nuts ...  
I just dont have idea how to make pineapple juice?? This one from the shop is it good??

PS Today is 8th day on the pills and I feel so generally moody, tearfull and grumpy I felt much beter on ingections! Did anyone has like that as well?? 

All the best everyone 


xxx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Gone 10pm... I have not heard from the clinic today... so i am all ready for tomorrow! Here we go again!  

God! Its so exciting.. but i also have to be hopeful

I will come back in a few days time but till then.. take care evryone

xxMsaQ


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Best wishes for tomorrow MsaQ  

Jennie hope your headaches are easing off a bit   are you drinking enough water ?? 13 follies sounds just about perfect  

Grejka just buy the pressed pineapple juice from the chiller section at the supermarket.I went and bought gallons of it today along with packets of brazil nuts.  How did you get to put smilies in your profile ??

Luci do they do blood tests at SEFC ??

Dawn heres a little dance for you        to get things moving along.

Best wishes to everyone else


Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Poppykit* - How are you feeling?? thanks for the info about pineapple Oh it will be so easy to just buy that!!  One more question: When I supposed to drink that before IVF or after?? confused again.. ?

The smiles on profile: First I am chosing "smile" then writing like I am replying but not replying only copying the smile and then posting in my signature profile.. Hope I helped you 
*
mombasaqueen* Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Good evening (or Good Morning as it is now)

Luci - hope the brownish stuff is just the remainder of an implantation bleed and noting more - at least the tests are still positive - you must have bought lots of testing kits 

Poppy - yes, the SEFC wrote me perscriptions to get the drugs elsewhere - I did get the first 3 days from them, then I had a perscription up to the next scan (so after a week) and then after the next scan I had another - so I actually made 3 visits to the other pharmacy.  Now it may just be a coiecendence, but my credit card was somehow cloned just after I used it to buy the drugs from the other pharmacy, and I was asked if I'd had any problems using it anywhere - like was the card not accepted 1st time anywhere - and when I thought back the pharmacy did have "troubles" putting the card through and although I only entered my PIN once, they did seem to put it into their machine several times.  However the cyclogest was one of the things that I did buy from the SEFC as they use 200mgs and the pharmacy were having problems in getting that size and could only get the packets of 400mgs - but there wasn't such a big price difference in those.  I think they are £20 per packet at SEFC and they were about £12-15 at the pharmacy - so not enough difference to make it worth travelling into London.

Claire - the SEFC don't seem to charge any more than most other clinics - it seems like most clinics have high prices for the drugs.  Hope your cramps aren't anything to worry about - fingers crossed for another week.

MsaQ - sounds like it's all going well so far. Good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Sorry I'll miss you - I won't be there until Friday.

Dawn - hope af shows up for you soon too - we may be cycling at the same time?

Jennie - hope you're feeling a bit better now.  13 folies does sound good.  When is EC going to be?

Grejka - I think you need to be careful with pineapple juice to buy the right type - and I can't remember which it is at the moment!!!!! Is it that you could buy the pure pineapple which has been pasteurised, and that you shouldn't buy the "from concentrate" type??  Fresh pineapple should be avoided.

M - all the best for tomorrow - let us know how you get on.

I've got my baseline scan on Friday morning - it's a bit scary to think about going through it all again!!!!


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Good morning girls  

Well, brown stuff seems to have stopped for now, so I'm feeling much happier  .  I rang the clinic and spoke to Marion yesterday, was glad I got through to her as she's lovely!  I told her and she told me off for testing early  , but also said she didn't blame me.  She said the brown stuff and cramps were fine and sounded quite normal, she said it was prob just implantation bleeding.  She didn't sound concerned at all, so really reassuring.  She was very hapy for me, it was lovely speaking to her  .  Apparently, we don't get a blood test at SEFC , I don't know where I got that from!   I don't go back til the 26th May when I have my first scan apparently  , that's in 3 weeks time.  Can't wait!  She told me off for spending so much on tests and said I didn't need to do anymore after Friday.  So, will be doing my last one tomorrow, which will be my 5th!  I did nother one this morning and got a BFP again!  So actually starting to believe it now   .

I've now told my mum and da and dp's mum.  My mum was so happy and in shock!  I was annoyed with her yesterday though as she went to mothercare and bought something   .  I told her it was far too early, bless her, she's just getting excited!  Will be telling bro's and sisters tomorrow as OTD.

Claire - chin up, like you say, I got loads of cramps and still have - doesn't mean it's af!  Good luck X

MsaQ - thanks for the link, it is very interesting what they do, I had no idea!  Good luck today!  I hope you will have the pitter patter of tiny feet around your house very soon    I feel strange.  It's hard to explain really, it doesn't feel real!  I keep having to check the pee sticks!  I smile whenever I look at them, the first time I've ever had BFP in my life!  I'm sooo excited but also very nervous too, the worrying never ends!!!

Dawn - do you like milkshake?  Or fruit smoothies with milk?  You can drink those 

Jennie - wow, they have grown quick!  Sounds really promising.  When is EC then?  It must be quite soon now.  Sorry you are feeling rubbish, but this part will be over very soon then you can concentrate on feeling happy and healthy again for your little embies  

Grejka - well done on the cosmetics and nuts  .  I have always drank about 3 litres of water a day anyway, so I'm used to it!  I had to force down the extra milk a bit, and was peeing a lot though!  I think 2 litres of water is fine, I just got very thirsty when stimming and on 2ww.  I think I have very thirsty beans in there, cos I'm constantly thirsty and drinking loads!   They are right about the pineapple juice - buy it from a shop, it will be in the fridge with the fresh juices in a carton.  It should clearly say on it 'PRESSED pineapple juice' NOT 'juice from concentrate'.  I bought it from tesco, Waitrose also sell it.  Drink it before and after IVF, but mostly during the 2ww.  Superfoods are foods that are really good for you cos they contain antioxidants or something, like - spinach, tomatoes, blueberries, cranberries, strawberries, pumkin seeds, sunflower seeds, linseeds/flaxseeds.  There are lots, have a look on the internet.  
Hope that helps!  Hope you are feeling ok today on pill, I was ok on it, but lots of people don't like it X

Ccream - good luck for your baseline scan!  It must e exciting to be starting again too though? X


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello everyone! 

I've been reading all your updates daily. Luci-Li that's bloomin' fantastic! Congratulations! 

I went along to the SEFC this morning to have my 7 week scan. All is well - huge relief. There's one little bean and it's heart is beating away. Apparently my progesterone levels are good and I am able to support the pregnancy on my own but I should continue with the cyclogest. My due date is 23rd December. 

If it's ok with you all, I'm going to keep reading how you're all getting along and will send you all lots of hugs for the highs and lows. 

The SEFC will get you there! It may take time but what is it they say ... all good things come to those who wait. 

Clare 
xxxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

What a wonderful feeling *Clare* to see the little ones heartbeat.You must be so excited.Don't think we have chatted much.You got your BFP just as I joined the thread....seems like ages ago 

*Grejka* hope you are feeling well today.I can't do the smilie thing  Do I copy and paste into my profile ?? I am not very I.T friendly 

Best wishes *Naomi* for ET today   hope it all went O.K

Hello *Jennie* I expect you will be having EC very soon by the sound of it.All going very well 

*Sue* How exciting for you.Hope everything is really great for tomorrows baseline scan 

*M* Where are you ? I hope everything is O.K and your meeting mith Mr.R goes well.

 to everyone.

I had tummy ache all night and felt a tad nauseious which I am very happy about  Well at least it's a symptom.
I am off to France in the wee hours tonight so won't be around until Sunday.Best wishes

Bel
XXX


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello everyone....

I saw the post about the cost of drugs - I think it was poppykat who was commenting on the cost of cyclogest.

My GP was happy to prescribe cylogest on the NHS for me, he said it was the one thing he could prescribe, and he put it on repeat prescription so when I had my BFPs I was able to get to 12 weeks without having to buy any privately.


It may be worth asking your own GP if he is able to do the same.

Hope this helps!

Dobby


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sorry for the lack of personals just now...

My appointment today with Mr R was cancelled on Tuesday as he is going to a funeral today.

Obviously this cannot be helped but I am not able to see him now until next Friday, which is not great.  I have asked them to start the process of preparing my notes (consent form, £35 fee, approx 48 hours to sort).  It means that my AF will show up for following Monday so I will either be convinced to stay with them and start again or start the process with the new clinic.

Waiting waiting waiting - it is all I seem to be doing at the moment - everything seems on hold!

Hope everyone is well and I'll be back later.

M
x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

*M* when you get your BFP only then you will understand why it has taken so long  Making the perfect one for you and DH just takes time. 

Dooby thankyou for that info.I am going to see what I can get from my GP if I get my BFP 

All the best

Bel
XXX


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello ladies

God I feel like I have only been away for a few days and there is so much to catch up on!

Jennie - great news about the follies hope you are feeling better, not long now though!  Do you know when EC is yet?

Luci - thanks for all your advice.  I have started the milk drinking have only managed half a pint of semi skimmed so far mixed with banana and strawberries.  But I figured i eat two youghurts a day and milk with breakfast so that will probably be nearly enough!  Did you drink one glass of the pineapple jiuice a day while stimming?

Sue - Thanks for the info re pharmacy for cheaper drugs, I may definietley look into that if I have to.  This cycle is NHS for me so fingers crossed!

Bel - Hope you are feeling ok - fingers crossed for you?  Can you explain the bubbles to me?  What are thye for?  do you need them to go up to full member?  if so please blow me some everyone!

Grejka - I did feel like that when I started taking the pill, not very nice at all.  Thankfully not taking it now due to the swollen ankles etc.  Not long to go now though.

I am on countdown, will soon be on days countdown as oppose to weeks.

Luci - Your scan will be the day before my baseline scan is booked.  That is so exciting that you can start telling all the people close to you.  Also the 26th is not too long at all, how many weeks will that be?

Naomi - good luck, hope it all went well today.  Also have a lovely relaxing weekend and stay positive!

Sorry if I have missed anyone on much lunchbreak so will have to go for now.

Woohoo its Friday for me as I have tomorrow off, We are off to Portsmouth for the weekend.

Speak soon

Lisa xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone

WOW Clare - how wonderful to see the bean and its little heart beating.  A Christmas baby!

Luci - Congratulations again.  Will you be going back to work now?  Hope that you are able to take it easy still.  Time will fly til your scan.

My EC is planned in for Monday.  I am back at the clinic tomorrow to confirm.  Do you think ET will be Wednesday or Thursday?  I have been trying to work it out/

Poppykit - Have a lovely time in France, I am trying to up my water intake even more and it is helping with headaches.

I slept for 12 hours last night and that helped too.

School is exhausting at any time but stimming and teaching together have wiped me out!

I desperately need for it to be the weekend so I can rest.

M- I know how frustrating waiting can be. I hope SEFC can give you the answers you are searching for.

Grejka - I too have been chomping on brazil nuts and am shopping for organic washthings as we speak

Can't believe it is nearly the end of stimms for me, has gone so fast.

Fingers crossed all will be well with scan tomorrow and EC can  go ahead as planned

Lots of love to all x x x x x x x x

Jennie


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Poppykit* - I try again

1) Copy the smile

2) Go to profile

3)Go to Forum Profile information

4) Paste the smile in "signature"

Good Luck   xxx

Hello to everyone. I have bad cold so going to bed now...


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening All

Just a quick one to say transfer was great today... only 2 of my embies survived the thaw.. so we put both of them back in..they were classified as grade 1: one was 9cell and the other 8cell...with assisted hatching.. Mr R had to leave straight after me.. for a family function, but i had a good rest in my cubicle with my DH fussing over me  

All in all i am feeling ok.. i have faith this time round.. so fingers crossed.. I will try and relax as much as i can but it can be hard. I am not sure what exactly to eat other than protein suppliments, Pineapple juice, veg and fruit, Selenium caps with my folic acid and Progynova. Has anyone tried the protein drinks? Are they any good? I will find it hard with ny DH out the whole day when i need to eat.. possibly try and get down myself! Its so hard when there's just the two of us with family far  

Hello Everyone..

MsaQ


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*mombasaqueen* - I am glad your transfer went well!  I ve got my fingers crossed for you!! I dont know a lot about diet now (learning myslef) but I found interesting link:

http://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/40-trying-conceive/2020180398-10-things-not-do-during-ivf-do-you-agree.html

/links


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh thanks Grejka - I will try and keep a low profile. I am off work until Monday so i can take the whole day as it comes until then. I have also ordered soem whole Brazil nuts and Soya Prtein powder from Holland & B... my accu suggested i try this

I am off to continue with my bed rest as ordered.. Mr R did suggest keepig a low profile the first 3 days..

Thanks again

XxxMsaQ


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Just thought I would pop in quickly to say Hi, sorry im not doing any personals today but woke up with a monster migrain which was so bad I couldnt go into work this morning because I couldnt see to drive but had to go in the afternoon cos I was the only one in. (its unheard of for me to take time off so it must have been bad) 

Hope everyone is well and sending everyone lots of  . I will send everyone some personals when I feel better

Hazel x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Have not been posting but still been reading here and there...a vary busy baord now!!

Mombassaqueen, so glad it went well, the only two times i have got a BFP through IVF was at SEFC with the AH so there maybe something in that! I also found that i relaxed more when it was FET so there maybe something in that too. Try your best to relax and be happy, I read some research  once (clowns making woman laugh after ET!) that being happy helped implanation so I watched my lee evans videos on my two week wait and I got twins, again could be true maybe not, but it certainly cannot do any harm. Have you got some feel good books or movies to watch or anything to take your mind off of it (easier said than done I know!) I have everythig crossed for you   

hello to everyone else, I need to catch up on exactly who is on this board now!

take care 

lizzylou
xxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
I am so glad  it is the weekend.  School was starting to be really hard work!  
I was at the clinic today and had a scan with Sherry.
Have 5 follies at the 18 - 24 mm stage and another 7 smaller ones that might be ready in time for EC
EC is Monday at 9.30am
Gonal F for the last time tonight and then buserelin and ovitrelle tomorrow night 
Excited and scared and praying that this time we will have a better fertilisiation rate 
Any  hints and tips fo preparing for EC


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Poppykit - How are you feeling? How are you coping with waiting? Have you got a good book or something else? And waiting for your smiles in your signature If you cant make it I will help again  !!  

mombasaqueen - How I shuld use that Soya Prtein powder ?? I never heared about that. 
You said: Mr R did suggest keepig a low profile the first 3 days.. Whats that mean I dont understand     

I asked my hubby to read the forum so first he can understand bit more of "crazy me" and also I am worring that I dont understand everything. He is on page 3   at the moment   

Have a great weekend girls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all, just a quickie from me..will do some personals later.

 still hasn't arrived but I've been getting some major cramps over the last few days.  Yesterday the usual AF cramps were accompanied by shooting/gripping pains across my stomach like I'd imagine contractions to be.  They normally happen when I've been in one position eg sitting for a while and then move or get up.  One woke me up at 4.30 am and it was so strong I thought AF was going to come there and then..but nothing.  Phoned the clinic and left a message for a nurse to call me back as I know some are in on Saturdays but no-one has got back to me.    I don't think they work all day on Saturday either so it looks like I'll have to wait til Monday to talk to someone.

Has anyone experienced anything like this or got any advice for me?


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Jennie* - How are you feeling? I wanted to wish you good luck on Monday with EC.  I cant help you with any advice because I never had that before yet...

*irishgirlie * I hope everything is fine with you !!  I think feeling like that is quite normal... Did the clinik call you back?? Once I called there in the eavning and rather quickly Mr W called me back!!

How are you girls??    to everyone!!


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Grejka - I am fine thank you.  I did the trigger at 9.30pm and so now am just hoping that the eggs do their thing and get nice and mature ready for EC tomorrow.  Not looking forward to starting pessaries but needs must.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow, does anyone else have any news?


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I woke up this morning after having a cramp-free night and my (.)(.) aren't as sore either..so I did a HPT.      I did one yesterday and it was positive but that was just the HCG in my system from the pregnyl.  When I spoke to Christine at the clinic yesterday she said, after consulting with Sherry, that I should test on Wednesday.  That's to ensure all the HCG is gone from my system.  But if it's negative today then I presume it's game over.  This is day 15 after IUI so if I'm pregnant I should get a positive result.

Oh well, just have to wait for the witch to arrive now and go for round 2.  

Jennie - Best of luck for your EC tomorrow.  Hope you get lots of eggs.

Mombassa Queen - hope you are taking it easy.  

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Irishgirlie - sorry you got BFN.  You should test again though, you never know.  Our bodies are funny things.  Thinking of you x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

irishgirlie - There is still hope!!!!  You never know! Girls sometimes have BFN and next day or two is BFP! I will be still holding my fingers crossed for you   !!!!!!!!!

Jennie - what is "pessaries "??  I am not sure if I heared about this...


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Pessaries are tablets of progesterone that have to be inserted - either at the front or the back?!?  You take them from EC to 12 weeks if you are lucky enough to get a BFP x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Sorry Irishgirlie  for your BFN but yes you should test again.Was it morning wee ? and was it a good HPT ?
So a drug free day today *Jennie*  Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope all goes well.Try to stay awake this time so you can tell us all the silly things you say .About the pessaries..... we were driving through France yesterday and diddn't have time to stop so I had to pop it in whilst DH was driving.Up the bum aswell   The things we have to do 

Hello *Lizzylou* are you having treatment at the moment ? If so what stage are you at 
*MsaQ* well done on being PUPO make sure you do as little as possible.  sounds like you have some strong embies in there. 
*Hazel* hope your are feeling better. 

*Lisa* hope you had a lovely weekend 

Hello to everyone else.

I was sooo tempted to test today...I think I will do it tomorrow  as it will be 14 dpo.Mr.R said that I would get a +ve by now if it has worked.Trouble is I am scared to test  At the moment I am PUPO and want it to last.The negative part of me (most of me at the moment) just wants to get it over and done with so I can make my next appointments 
I am feeling quite dizzy at the moment...if I move to quick.... but don't know if that is a symptom or not.The thing is I never get AF pains anyway so won't even know if she is coming or not.I just get clumsy the day before.
These are the worst days of 2ww and I have lost all my PMA.

Sorry for the me me me

Bel
XXX


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

It was a first wee of the day but it was a cheapo Sainsbury's HPT.  But to be honest surely they are as good as the other ones?  I have lost all my PMA now too but still have a tiny bit of me hoping that I could get a positive on Wed.  DP keeps telling me it's not all over yet and he may be right.  Why did I test early?!  Stupid, stupid woman    

I can't believe you stuck one of those pessaries up while hubby was driving along.  I am sooo glad I had the HCG shots instead of the pessaries as I'd be completely useless with them. Am hopeless at sticking anything anywhere! LOL     Good luck for tomorrow..fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Afternoon All

Lizzylou - Thank you for your word of confidence... I feel great at the mo..and keeping positive. I am keeping the stress level to the limit and i am planning on keeping this way and i feel so much better for it. I still feel ''strange'' which is good and still feel the need to take it easy.

I went for Acupunture yesterday at day 3 and i must admit i felt so much better. I feel energetic and relaxed and it did calm my nerves. I had an episode Friday where i felt it hadn't worked or they shot out of me.. but i feel positive now.

Grejka- ''Keeping a low Profile'' means keeping away from all the bustle or busy life. Mr R suggested i rest for the initial period after ET.. so i had a good relaxing three days with DH running around. I also took 3 days off work so i have had a good long weekend to get myself in good frame of mind.. i am back to work tomorrow but the team i work with a good so i shall of course take it easy.

The Protein Powder was only suggested to me.. as i live a busy life at the moment. My hubby is out of work.. so i have two jobs to try and keep things going. This way i can have the Protein nutrients in the shake instead of meals as i dont have time to make this all the time. My DH tries but sometimes i need a quick fix and the powder helps. Its not for everyone.. but i drank this when i was stimming and got over 40 eggs at EC... it worked for my linning as well.. but its personal choice. Also Whey Powder is apparently good... but it depends one what everybody feels works for them. Any way;  with your EC or hope it went ok if you have had it already. I am keeping the socks on... and keeping warm as well. Today was in the garden this pm.. the sun was beautiful but then felt sickly and dizzy so ended up coming back in

Irishgirlie- I am taking it REAL easy . Its nice to be waited for and fussed over.. I feel twinges already and sometimes feel sickly.. like i am full, but too full so i am keeping my spirits up. Mr R said ''its got to work this time, GOD! we need results'' 
I am sorry about your news.. but hang on in there.. That is what the devil wants, for you to give up hope. Have you started bleeding? If not.. then hang on..sometimes you dont even see the lines on the OTD. I have read on another blog where the Positive results came in a week after the woman was to test! I know its all crazy but have hope until you see its final ''its not over till the fat lady sings,girl''

Poppykit- I was thrilled when i saw them on the screen as they looked big as well.. and when the embryologist counted the cells i was even happier.. and they did the assisted Hatching which will help them along the way.. so fingers crossed now... its all in God's hands.. Thank you for thinking about me.. When is your OTD? I know what you mean about the 2ww.. it can send you doo-laly! keep positive though.. feeling dizzy is a good sign i would say

Lucilou- How are you doing? Has it sunk in yet? Have you spoken to the clinc and booked your scan? It must be so exciting to cross that BIG hurdle! All the very best ..

 - Everyone else. I hope you are all keeping well. I better go and have a shower.. and just relax

Take Care.xxMsaQ


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Poppykit10  - BIG fingers crossed for you and in Poland we tuck our thumbs in our fists so you have that as well      Cant wait for the good news from you!!!!!!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening ladies

I had a lovely weekend and am feeling quiet excited that I now only have two weeks to wait on Wednesday!  I will start taking the northisterone on Friday! 

Good luck Bel and Jennie for tomorrow, will be thinking of you both.  

Grejka - How are you feeling on the pill now?

Hazel - How is your northisterone going?  must only have a few more days to go?  Hope you are remembering to take it.

M - hope you appointment goes well with Mr R this week, make sure you keep us posted.  Have you thought anymore about London?

Luci - How are you doing, hope ypou have been taking it easy still.  Is it back to school tomorrow for you?

Irishgirlie - sorry to hear what is going on, but as everyone says it is not over until she arrives!  I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Mombasaqueen - Hope you have had a nice relaxing weekend and do not have to have too tougher week this week, am keeping everything crossed!

Anyway off for now 

chat soon

Lisa xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone im sorry ive not been on for a while again, imstruggling to find the time

Irishgirlie sorry to hear about your BFN but wait until test day because until Af arrives you never know. 

Bel try to stay positive I know its hard, im   its good news

jennie hope everything goes well for ec and some more of those follies have grown so you have lots

lisa not much longer to go now, just think once you start the northisterone you are on your countdown to start

Ive been remembering to take my northisterone although ive been a bit naughty, today was my last day of taking it but I didnt I just couldnt cope its given me major mood swings and shooting stomach pains and headaches which it never normally does, Im normally fine on it so I figured one less day shouldnt hurt, but now im wondering if it was such a good idea, well its my own fault if AF doesnt arrive as a result.

Hi to everyone else hope your all well

Hazel


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning Everyone,

Well I tested this morning and got a BFN ....again.Gutted  I was actually O.K but now I am writting to you all I am getting a bit teary    Yes I know you will all say I tested early and to wait but I just know it hassent worked.I used a 'First Response' which detects a +ve 6 days earlier than normal.Mr.R also said I would get the right result today.I just hope that my BFN leaves room for a BFP for one of you.Statistically speaking 
I will be back later when I am feeling a bit more chatty.

Best Wishes everyone.

Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Poppykit* - OH I dont know what to say I was really hoping that it worked for you!!!!!!!! I was thinking about you this moring! I hope so much that tomorrow you will have BFP    !!!!!!!!!! Everything can change and there is still hope so please dont cry!!!!    

*Waspey* - I am ok on the pill Thank you Just have enough of it Every single day I nearly forget that I have to take the pill and I am taking in last moment I was really moody and emotional for first ferw days but I think I am fine now ( I wonder what my hubby will say if you ask him about my moods  ) 
You starting soon  Good luck!! and me just few days after you We probably see each other quite few times in waiting room I hope so  !!


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Bel really sorry to hear about your BFN, but fingers crossed it could change.  You may just be a late implanter.  Test again in a couple of days.  

I'm going to test on Wednesday if AF hasn't arrived by then.  Although I think she is at the door.  I've just splashed out on a digital test so that is guaranteed to bring her on.. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

irishgirlie  -  Big fingers crossed for your BFP as well


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks girlies 

*Irishgirlie* Yes I will test again on wed just to confirm for the clinic.I also splashed out so probably won't need it this time round. 

*Grejka*Thanks for your support.When is your baseline scan ?? I may be with you next round.

*Jennie* I hope all went well today and you have 2 little fighters in there 

*Luci* How are you doing  keep up the healthy eating.Do you have a juicer ?They are great for getting all the right vitamins inside you.I used to live on one made from Spinach,grapes,red apple and celery with ice.Sounds awfull but very tasty and good for you.

*Hazel* I doubt if one day missing out the northisterone will make a difference.Hope she comes soon.

Hello MsaQ,Lisa,Sue,M 

I spoke to Marion this morning.She is so lovely  I still have to confirm on Wednesday but in the mean time she has penciled in my baseline scan for 8th June.I will go on the pill again as soon as AF arrives  Feeling much better now that I know things are sorted for another go and I still have another chance 
Best wishes everyone.

Bel
XXX


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Bel - I am so sorry that you got a BFN hun .  I really thought you would be joining me with a BFP.  You sound like you are taking it pretty well though and concentrating on the next go already, that's probably the best thing you can do.  I wonder if they will try you on different drugs this time round?  That is really lovely thing to say - that you hope it gives somone else a BFP.  You are being so brave  .  Fingers crossed that it will change by Wed, but at least you have excpted that it is -ive now and are trying to move on.  I am trying my best to eat healthily and take it easy.  I don't have a juicer, shame, I've always wanted one.  I do sometimes make smoothies in my blender, but I don't think it could take all that - would still have big lumps of celery and apple in it!  I'm cheating and drinking a glass of innocent fruit smoothie each day - they are full of goodies and no nasties, so figure it's just as good as making your own!  And easier!  Also eating lots of breakfast cereal full of vitamins, drinking milk and eating lots of different proteins, so hopefully getting everything I need .

Jennie - Hope today went well hun.  Get lots of rest and relax X

MsaQ - Congrats on being PUPO!   It's all sounding great, keeping my fingers crossed for you now.  Well done you for holding 2 jobs down whilst going through this!  U are 1 strong lady  X

Irishgirlie - so sorry you got a BFN.  Really hoping that it will be a BFP by Wednesday, don't lose hope yet X

Hazel - Don't beat yourself up about not taking it yesterday.  I really hope af arrives for you soon, I don't think 1 day would really hurt X

Everyone else - hope u r feeling ok and doing well whatever stage you are at, thinking of u all X

Well, I still got a BFP on Friday on my OTD, so rang and booked a scan.  It is in 3 weeks time on the 2nd June.  Also rang GP and booked a midwife appt, also on 2nd June.  So wishing these next 3 weeks away, as think I will feel much happier after the scan!  I had lots more brown spotting on Friday and Saturday, really worried me, but didn't have much yesterday or any today, so hopefully it has stopped.  Got so worried about it, but googled it and seems like it's really common and not a problem, so feeling a bit better now.  It was my first day back today - was really worried about doing too much at work, but I've got quite a quiet week, so will be able to take it easy.  Plus I told the people I work with so they are helping me too.  Got myslef worried after picking up a pile of books - but then thought, hey, if I can't even pick up some books then this pregnancy obviously isn't going to last and worrying about everything I do isn't going to help.  Plus, plenty of people have other kids to pick up and carry around when pregnant and it doesn't harm them.  So going to try and take it easy but also not worry too much!

As back at work now, I'm trying to have a rest whe I come home and take it easy in the evenings, so might not be on here much.  But will definately be reading all your news and will pop back soon to say hi.

Hugs to everyone, Luci XXX


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

The witch arrived this afternoon so will be phoning tomorrow to arrange my baseline scan.  I'm gonna jump right in and do the next round now if possible as I don't want this to drag on and on.  Been waiting 7 years as it is!

Good luck to all x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*irishgirlie * -  so sorry to hear that!! I will hold my fingers crossed even more for you for next time!!!!!!!!! When is your base line scan??

*Poppykit* - My baseline scan is 8th of June at 10.30 am but I hope you dont have to go because tomorrow you will have your BFP!!!  
If not I know its hard but remeber we are here all with you and we know how hard it is and also its not end of our fight!!!!!!! I know it is easy to say I cried so many times beacouse of that but like my husband keep saying to me "its not if it is only WHEN" We never give up!!! And if is a issue of money I Take you all to Poland   I know lots of people going there for treatment and coming back with babies in their bellies!! so I am happy to help all of you if that is the case!!
I fave a friend and only she allows me to survive all of that. She was trying 15 years for her DD and She always know what to say to me etc because she know what I feel etc...


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, so sorry not to have been about for a few days, have been busy.

Am so sorry Irishgirlie  , good on you to get straight back in there.  Keep fighting.

Bel - sorry to hear your news too,   I was sure you would get a BFP, but as with Irishgirlie, it's good that you are looking forwards, to the next round.

Jennie - I hope all went well today   

MsaQ - pleased to hear you are taking things easy for a change, make sure that man of yours looks after you   

Hi Luci -Lu, glad to hear everything is well with you, keep up with the good eating plan etc. xx

Hazel - I'm sure missing one day of northisterone won't make any difference, and AF will arrive soon.

Lisa - pleased that you had a good weekend, not too much longer to wait now  

Your little dance worked Bel, AF arrived Friday.  I phoned and spoke to Sherry who booked me in for a scan today, and got my hopes up by saying I may be able to start again straight away.  But the scan revealed there are still lots of follies so I have to wait at least 5 to 6 weeks to see if they go  .  I knew really that my body still wasn't ready, I still get really tired, and some of my clothes still don't fit   . . . but you just get your hopes up sometimes don't you.  Hopefully it will work out so that I am cycling close to some of you ladies.

Big   to anyone I've missed. 

Dawn xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Grejka - I just read your post and it cheered me up x - the thought of us all going out to Poland and coming back with babies in our bellies made me smile


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*butterflyblue* - I am pleased I made you smile   I dont want to anyone feel like I am pushing any of you to go there  i am only saying that its not end of the world and money issues is not that big problem there!! And can give another hope to people which think they cant afford.. I am full of hope for my NHS IVF in June   but if I have to I will be going there with My DH for treatment


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Yay let's all go to Poland!  If my 3 goes at IUI don't work I won't be able to afford IVF here so I might just do that.  

Thanks Grejka and everybody for being there for me.  xxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a quick post from me tonight to say that we got 12 eggs
Hoping that they all survive the night
ET should be on Thursday all being well
Obviously we will know more tomorrow

Bel - I am afraid that I do not remember a thing again - not a single thing

Thinking of you all

Will try to write more tomorrow

love Jennie x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

irishgirlie - you dont have to thank me  I just know how much I want a baby and I will do everything to have it!!! So  I understand everyone else who want that as much as I ! And I also understand that the treatment is really expensive so wanted only to say there are other options and we will not give up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jennie  -    for your 12 eggs!! well done!!!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning all

Bel and Irishgirlie so sorry to heat your news.  Good to hear that you are both thinking positively and looking forward to your next attempt.

Bel - what drugs were you on last time?  So you will be starting with Grejka?  Hopefully I will be havbing EC around 8-10th June so will be around same time as you.


Luci - Glad to hear all is well.  2 June is not too long away at all, how exciting!

Jennie - Congratulations on your 12 eggs!  Keep us posted on the progress.

Big hugs to everyone else hope you are all well  

Chat soon

Lisa xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry I've been a bit quiet on here again - was away for the weekend.  I'm now running a bit (very) late for work, but wanted to have a quick look at how things are going for everyone - and Bel and Irishgirlie, I'm so sorry to read your news.  Lots of hugs to both of you 

Congratulations on 12 eggs Jennie - hope you get some good news when the clinic call you today

Sorry - but no time for other personals at the moment, will try to catch up soon.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Well I've decided not to go for another treatment straight away.  I'm going to give myself a month off to let my ovaries and the rest of me recover from the drugs and stress of it all.  I don't feel very positive now anyway which isn't the right attitude so I need the break.  

Jennie - Congrats on the 12 eggs and best of luck for the ET on Thursday

Dawn - Just take the time off to relax and get your body back to normal.  Then you can be refreshed and ready for your next round.

Luci - Enjoy your pregnancy now and try not to get stressed about things.  You're absolutely right - picking up a few books isn't going to do you any harm.  It's so difficult when you've been trying so hard to get pregnant to believe that you can carry on as normal.  Just think of all those women in the past who had 16 children (ok maybe only in Ireland!!) and just had to get on with it when they were pregnant!  Enjoy every minute of it though, you're so lucky xx

Bel - Hope when you do another test tomorrow you get a BFP - fingers crossed for you

Hazel - Hope AF arrives and you can get on with your next TX

MombasaQueen - Hope your 2WW is going well and you are still taking it easy.

Hi to Clotted Cream, Waspey, Grejka and everyone else that I have missed.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Irishgirlie you are right to take some time out, it's amazing how much energy and emotion this whole process zaps out of you, even if you don't really feel it at the time, because you are so busy concentrating on the next scan, or the next lot of drugs.  

Take care xx, the positive thoughts will come back, that's what I'm telling myself!!!


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello All
I have had an awful day today.  I had to go to school as it is SATs week and it was just awful. I tried to take it easy but that is easier said than done in a small school and with a class of 30.  
One more day to get through and then ET and then two weeks off.
The clinic phoned to say that all 12 eggs were mature and 11 of them have fertilised.
We are very excited now.
Hope they are fighters this time.
Love to all
x x x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Jennie* - sorry to hear you had hard day but its only one day more and you will be off sick!
Great news  with 11 eggs (11 kids on Winter camp  )

 with your ET I am bit dreading about my EC never had anything like that before...
*
irishgirlie* - right decision  with little break That give you the time to rest before next go! I had like you before breaks with trying because I was so stressed and depressed ... I dont have here any family (except DH and sometimes I am down because I just wish I can go for coffe or shopping with my mum etc) I fave friends in UK but sometimes its hard to talk about it to people who dont know "what thats mean" Even if they wish me like they dont understand fully..

*clotted cream* - how are you? Have you got any appointemnts booked??

*Poppykit* - how are you feeling? Did you test again  ?? I was thinking about you xxx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Good evening ladies, I've got a bit more time to catch up this evening.

Grejka - hope I don't have to join your trip to Poland - but sounds like a fun idea to all go at the same time  

Irishgirlie - sorry to hear that you've decided to have a break - but I can understand why you're doing it because it does take  lot out of you emotionally as well as all the physical effects on your body.

Jennie - 11 fertilised is great news.  were you in much pain today?  I'm sure you could do without the stress of your students - but at least you've been able to book 2 weeks off when it's most important to rest.

Waspey - are you counting down the days until you start?

Bel - are you testing again tomorrow?  

Hazel - has AF arrived yet?

MsaQ - how's the wait going?

Butterfly - sorry that you haven't been able to start with this af.  Hope the follies go quickly and you can start again after next af.

Hi To Luci & M too  - I hope I haven't missed anyone!

I had my baseline scan last Friday and am booked for next scan this Friday. I was away this weekend when I had to take my first Gonal F injection - got in a real panic with it.  I had Gonal F at the Chaucer and it was an "ordinary" syringe - I couldn't initially work out how to use the pen - I'd forgotten that Marian had said that I had to pull up the top of it before I could inject it.  I've got the hang of it now, and it's much easier than mixing 6 bottles of Menopur each day.

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies 
Well I tested again and got a 'Not Pregnant' with the clear blue digital.I think that actually reading it ,rather than looking for another line,really brings it home.But I am not one to dwell.I have my baseline scan booked for the 8th June and will insist on a different drug.*Sue* we are of similar age... ...what dosage of Gonal F have you been perscribed ?? I'm glad you have worked out the pen I hate those glass vial thingys 
*Jennie * that's fabulous news...11 fertilized so you should have a few to freeze  
*Dawn* sorry to hear you have to wait even longer.Have they told you why the follies havent gone yet?? Can't they aspirate them (bad spelling)If you have too many follies for IUI they can just go in there and suck them out so why can't they do that for you ??
*Irishgirlie* it is good to have at least 1 month inbetween treatments.I wanted to go straight into the next round as soon as AF shows up but thankfully they are too busy so I have no choice but to wait.  Which really is a good thing although I don't think so at the moment.  

*Grejka* How are you  You always have such lovely things to say to us on here.I am very glad that we will be having our cycle at the same time.I will try to get an appointment close to 10.30 then maybe we can go for a coffee 

Best wishes everyone else ....sorry but I have to go now 

Bel

XXX


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

So sorry Bel - but glad you've got another baseline scan booked, so you've got something positive to look forward to.

What drug were you on this time?  I know you said, but I can't remember.

I'm on 450 Gonal F (whatever the units of measurement are) - but I won't know until next week if it's working for me!
I was on Gonal F at the Chaucer and got to the stage of ET - with a grade 1 and a grade 2 embryo, but unfortunately got a BFN, but at least I got to that stage.  I think my dose there had started at about 300, then 450 but the last few days I was on 600 (whatever the units are). I was told that the highest dose at the SEFC is 450, and that increasing the dose doesn't have much effect (I think they said that at Guys hospital too, although we never got to the stage of me taking any stimming drugs there).

It was Menopur that I was on at the SEFC last time and my eggs were "grainy".  Hopefully it was just the different drug that meant my eggs didn't grow well and hopefully Gonal F will be the right drug this time - but I won't now that until after EC 

Have you got a follow-up appointment booked before the baseline scan?


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow Jenny that is fantastic, sounds like you will definitely have some frosties then!

So is the ET tomorrow?  Good luck for tomorrow if it is.

Sue - So is your nexy scan booked foir Friday?  I hate that week wait to find out if the follicles have started to grow, it is nearly as bad as the 2WW.  So is it just the menopur did not work for you and they decided to try Gonal F?  As I think I will be going on Menopur again?  I guess it does work for some people?

Bel - So sorry to hear that it was negative.  Glad you are looking forward to the next round and at least it is not too long you have to wait just under 4 weeks!  That is nice that you and Grejka are starting at exactly the same time and I will only be a little bit ahead so I may see you at the clinic when I am having EC and ET fingers crossed?

Well off to work for me now.

Be back later

Lisa xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi guys

Well, I had probably the worst day of my life yesterday  .  I had painful cramps all morning and knew it didn't feel right, then at about 2pm I started bleeding - proper dark red fresh blood  .  I was in a state of panic and absolutely lost it - started balling my eyes out at work thinking that I'd had a miscarriage and af had arrived.  They told me to go home and to stay at home today.  It seemed quite heavy bleeding at first - like when af first arrives, but by the time I got home it had slowed down a lot and I was just spotting heavily.  I didn't know what to do so just went to bed and slept for hours.  By the evening it had almost stopped and the stomach cramps had too.  I phoned SEFC but noone phoned me back.  I did a test last night and it was a strong positive, but I know if you miscarry then it can take a while for your levels to drop.  Kay phoned me back this morning, she said it's a very good sign that it's stopped and it could just be nothing, but she did sound concerned about the cramping.  She said there is nothing I can do , just wait 3 weeks for my scan.  I don't know what to think, maybe I lost one and still have 1 baby left.  I hop I have at least one baby still in there.  I'm terrified now  .

Jennie - well done on the embryoes, that's really promising.  Good luck for Thursday X

Sorry for the me post, love to all XXX


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Luci-Lu

You poor thing. I too would have been terrified. In fact, we all would have been. You've just got to keep your feet up now and take it easy. Keep taking the progesterone (the bullets as I call them) and before you know it the day of the scan will be here. I am going to keep my fingers crossed that you have no more cramps or bleeds. The fact that it has stopped now though must be a good sign. 

Take care of yourself
Clare
xxxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick post. Very busy today as my daughter is 2 today.  Don't know where the time has gone.

Just wanted to say to Luci that I had heavy bleeding with this and my last pregnancy. Much heaver than a period.  When I was pregnant with Hannah I also had very bad cramps/bleeding/clots etc..  Not sure how far along you are but if you are really worried you can ask for a scan or a blood test to see how things are progressing. The scan from about 6 weeks may be able to show a heartbeat or it may not. This time around I had one just after 6 weeks and it showed one sac with heartbeat and one empty sac so I think that may have been the cause. Had a similar thing with Hannahs pregnancy. 

Take care and try to not worry as it doesn't always mean bad news, although I know how scary it is.

Best wishes to everyone else. Sending you lots of   and  .

Lisaxx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh Luci poor you, just when you start to relax and think happy thoughts, there is always something to come along and ruin it.  This life is so cruel and pregnancy is just so tough.  It is so hard just to get pregnant and then you have to spend the first 12 weeks of pregnancy still worrying it is just not fair.  I really feel for you right now and can imagine exactly how you must be feeling.

Try and get as much rest as you can and stay postive, as the others said it may be that, that was just one of the embryoes coming away.  So fingers crossed all will be ok.  I know three weeks feels like a long time for the scan but it will go fairly quickly and you will get there.  I am praying for you.  

Speak to you all soon

Lisa xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Luci-Lu you poor thing, I'm sure you must have been in a complete panic.  Try to take things as easy as you can, and try not to stress too much, I know that's easier said than done.  I know that this kind of thing has happened to people before, and they have gone on to have happy healthy babies.  Try to keep positive, we are all here    for you xx

Bel - No they haven't said anything about why the follies haven't gone, Sherry just said I had to wait for my body to get back to normal.  Perhaps they cannot aspirate so many, having seen the scan on Monday, there are still lots and lots in there    I am waiting for Marian to call me back with dates for a new cycle, so I will ask her then.  It's good that you have a baseline scan booked in, it's good to have something positive to focus on.

Sue - Glad you have got to grips with the gonal-f pen, I found they were easier than the normal syringes to inject, and caused less bruising.  Hope this works for you, I'm never really sure how they decide what brand of drug they put you on.  They have promised I will only be on half the dose of gonal-f next time, so that will take me down to 150 units.  Good luck for your scan xx

Jennie - Oh dear, so sorry to hear you had such a bad day yesterday, you are very brave going back to work straight after EC.  Try to relax and get as much rest as you can this eve, I will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope those 11 little embies are growing well    


Love to everyone else, thinking of you all   

Take care xx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Butterflyblue - You say you will be on a much lower doseage?  I cannot remember now what happened to you?  Were there too many follicles and did they abanodon?

Lisa xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Lisa

Yes, I was put on 300 units of gonal-f, and had to abandon because I produced over 50 follies    I had a further scan Monday after AF arrived, and I'm still full of them, quite scary to see them all on the scan.  So now I am back on the pill for 5 to 6 weeks before I can start again   hopefully the follies will all have gone by then, if not I'm not sure what I do.

How are you doing, do you have a couple of weeks to go before your baseline scan?

Dawn xx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope its ok to join you all, we are going to SEFC on friday to start our 3rd iui (prev we havd had 2 iui 1 ivf, got pregnant with ivf but sadley miscarried at 7 weeks) we've tried naturally for 8 months now   

Spoke to nurse today and she said I would be able to start treatment on Friday, great daily injections to look forward to!

Hope to be able to chat to you along the way.

Nicky
xxx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Dawn

Yes I am due to start two weeks today.  Getting quiet excited now as it will have been 7 weeks since i got the BFN from my IUI.

Just feel a bit worried about the drugs - as I responded really slowly with the IUI and they said they would start my IVF on 300 menopur, so just feel a bit worried I may respond more quickly and then end up with tons of follicles or something!  I do think a week is quiet a long time to wait and see what has happened?  But I guess i have to be guided by them really.  It is just a bit scary that, that can happen!

Fingers crossed for all those excess follicles to disappear then!  You must feel really bloated?

Hi Nicky - welcome - good to heat you are due to start an IUI cycle Friday, I will be starting and IVF cycle two weeks today!  

Lisa xxx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Ladies I need some bubbles - I only have 8!!!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hope that's enough bubbles for ya Lisa 

Welcome *Nicky* best of luck with your injections  Have you had all your treatments at SEFC ?

*Luci* you poor thing.I can't imagine how scary that must have been.Take it easy and try to put your feet up.Can you take any more time off work? Maybe you are right and lost one of the embies  but still have one fighter 

*Sue* I was on 200 puregon last time and produced 5 follies but only 2 eggs  Could have been booking a FET now but no, I have to start from thr begining.

Phoned Marion today to give my official BFN on the correct day.My 'penciled' in appointment for 8th has been 'penned' over by someone else so I have to wait until 15th June for my baseline scan.Probably a good thing as AF hasent arrived yet so it would have been pushing it abit.
Does anyone know how long after stopping the cyclogest bullets will AF arrive ?? I have had tummy cramps the last 2 nights but nother has appeared as yet.

Hello *Grejka,xxlisaxx,Hazel,M,clare,Irishgirlie and Dawn* Hope everyone is well. 

Bel
XXX


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Thankls ladies for all your kind words  .

Lisa - Thanks so much for sharing that with me, it has really helped and is about the only thing which is giving me some hope at the moment - knowing that you have been here and gone on to have healthy pregnancies.  

I have had some more bleeding today again  , not that much, but more than spotting.  The thing which ois concerning me more though is the stomach cramps, they come and go, they aren't constant, but when they do they are very painful shooting kind of pains.  Like you get when af first arrives.  They definately feel too painful to be 'normal'.  I don't know how I could still be pregnant now with all this going on.  I think I will keep on getting light bleeding for the next few days and then I will start bleeding heavily.  I know I should be positive and try to be hopeful, but I just don't feel pregnant anymore and know that I've lost my baby/babies already  .

I am so, so sad and can't stop crying  .  Why is life so unfair?  I can't help thinking that it would have been easier to get a BFN in the first place.  I can't bare to tell anyone about this yet, my mum is so excited, how can I tell her?  I have bought some more tests, there's no point testing today as it will just come up positive again anyway.  I will test every few days to see if theline is getting lighter or not.  It is so hard not knowing, and I've got to go back to work tomorrow, I'm gonna be a reck.  I hope noone tries to speak to me! 

I'm already thinking about next time now, I know I'm lucky to have some frosties, but I will be convinced that this will just happen again  .  I don't know how I can ever be positive again now.

Sorry about the me post again, I'm just so, so sad right now  X


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Waspey and Poppykit10, thanks for kind wishes and welcome.  Yes I have had my previous treatments at SEFC, we have unexplained infertility and been trying for 3 years now, so going to leave it in Mr R hands and     it works for us this time.

x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Luci-Lu 

I used to be a midwife, though I don't practice any more, and I saw TONS of people who had bleeding early in pregnancy - around the time that their period was due or a little later.  LOTS of people even thought this was a proper period and were surprised to find on their first scan that they were a month later on than they thought, the bleeding can be that heavy and everything still normal.

I didn't have any bleeding, but I remember practically crying over Mr R because I had such bad cramps all the way up to about 16 weeks with both pregnancies.  It is a side effect of the extra progesterone swishing its way around your body.

Don't forget also that pregnancy tests change in 'faintness' according to how concentrated your urine is - don't try to compare different tests to see if one is lighter than the other, as just a simple thing like and extra cup of tea before bed or a different batch of pregnancy tests can affect the result.

I know it is hard, but just hanging on in until your first scan is the best.  Although, I have to say that I was far too impatient and paid £60 (I think it was that, not sure but the prices are on their website) to Kent Medical Imaging at Kings Hill (West Malling) for a scan slightly earlier.... I think I had the first one a 5 weeks but then went back at 6 to see a heartbeat.

Very best wishes, and hard as it is, please try not to worry - you need to relax as much as possible.  If the bleeding continues ask your GP for a sick note for a week and rest as much as possible.

PM me if I can help with anything.

Best wishes and lots of luck to everyone else.... I am back to see Mr R tomorrow so may be joining you all but it isn't looking very hopeful at the moment.

Dobby


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Luci * -  I know its really hard and stresfull for you right now but you have to stay positive. Many women probably most of them have bleeding whilist pregnant especially with twins. My cousin with twins was bleeding a lot and she was really worring as well and they told her like you to go home.. But she was worring so much so she went for blood test somewhere else that day and folowiing day (there is special test to check how high is the pregnancy hormon) and if is higher next day thats really good sign, Although she was bleeding lots everything was OK with her twins! I hope is the same with yours!!!! I will be holding my figerss crossed for you  !

*Poppykit* - Oh so sorry Its negative I was really hoping you will have BFP! And your baseline scan is 15th of June? I have that day appointment at 7.50 am What time is your scan?? so maybe we can have coffee then??

*Waspey* - getting really close now  I just noticed that your last IUI was very close to mine (11 of March)

*Nicky* - hello !! Its nice it will be more of us. Here everyone understand how hard it is and we support each other 

I ordered finally the relaxation CD for IVF but not Zita one Hope will be good. I am generally very nervouse person anyway but Last experience with IUI was too much to cope so I thought that will help 

I wanted ask you girls How you coping with telling familly or friends about that?? Last time we told all of them but later We founded so stresfull and difficult to cope with so many questions etc. This time We will try say that only to my parents and really close friends. But is so difficult because some friends work with me They know what I am doing and when I will be off sick They will now as well


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Luci- Fingers crossed and my prayers are with you and yours... Hang on in there... dont loose hope just yet

Poppykit -  about your news. I really dont know what to say! It is heartbreaking.. but have faith for the future. Are you looking to start again? Good luck and take care of yourself.

Nicky-best of luck with your tx and welcome onboard!

Waspey- In two weeks? Great! Not long now! Soon you will be typing your way here too.. good luck for the future

Lisa- I hope the Birthday girl had a fab day! How are you yourself? Great to read from you.. how is the bump coming along? 

Clottedcrm- Hello. How is the tx going? Have you got your schedule? The waiting IS going. I am back to work so i try and keep busy, but its still not easy at all. I just worry a lot and i am always questioning myself. I will exercise patience

grejkaHi. Last time i also told a few family and friends. When i got a slight + result, i was so happy i ended up saying to my mum i thought i was done with my tx only to start bleeding. The phone calls after tx was the reason we decided to keep it low this time. They were calling everyday and giving me hope, even though i knew deep down i was done and not pregnant. It was too much pressure that made us decide to keep it quiet this time.. even though we love them dearly.. i think the beginning of this hurdle is for us first before we can share. Nobody at work knows apart from my direct boss..as i needed the days off for scans and she is VERY supportive. When i went back aftre ET..she cuddled my stomach, rubbed it and said ''they are settling in, have no worries, i will definitely come to Kent to change pampers soon'' 

butterflyblue- how are you getting on with the pills? Have you started tx now? Lots of good luck

Jennie- are you PUPO now? How are you feeling? How was the reminder of yout tx? Take it easy if you are and loads of good luck vibes coming your way

Irishgirlie- I am good, Thank you. How are you? The 2WW is a killer but all this mallarchy for good purpose..what can we do? I am taking it easy. Hubhby still running around which is good, food is always cooked by the time i get in and cups of hot chocolate b4 bed pronto!  enjoying it and i think I am milking it a bit too..  well, why not?

A lot of twinges since yesterday, boobies still no reaction whatsoever! and i hate that i haven't got a lot of symptoms to tell me its worked. Testing next week... i am praying i get to testing day and beyond. Hubby is very optimistic and says i am different, i act different, my cheeks are more rosey , work colleagues snooping around saying my face looks rounder, one said she dreamt i was pregnant but i am not giving them any hints about my tx or possibility of me being so they will keep guessing; i am afraid. Other than the twinges; i felt like AF on her way yesterday. I felt so disheartened yesterday so when the pulling and cramping stopped i was very relieved. My back still aches a little bit but loads of pulling feeling and needly pricks lower part of the belly all over. I felt so heavy down there and the wind! (sorryTMI)i had to say to my consultant, unless she wants me to blow her out of her room just after 10am not to call me in her room around that time or get me to get up from my seat because i would have just popped the ''bullet of life'' in my back garden and its not wise to be near me   gosh! ( i do my cyclogest at 10am and 10pm) so i am not very active after these time 

Sorry if i have missed anyone but i am thinking of all of you!

xxMsaQ


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies - just time for a quick note while I'm sitting with my hot water bottle 

Luci - I don't know what to say    Dobby has given you some very good advice - so I hope you are able to relax and try not to get to stressed (I know that's easy to say, but not to do).  Like Grejka, I thought there was a blood test that you can have done on 2 consecutive days and that the hormone levels should double (can't remember which hormone).  Can you stay off work any longer?  Take care of yourself  

Lisa (waspey) - bubbles coming your way   A week is a long time for a first scan - but I think that's what the Chaucer did too - but I've heard that some clinics do almost daily monitoring (like the ARGC)

Lisa - sounds like a busy day for you today - hope your dd had fun.

Dawn - what a difference the drugs have on us!  You were on a much lower dose and had an incredible number of follies.  I suppose it's all a bit of experimenting to find what works for who, and how much.  I expect they will be keeping a close eye on you next time - whereas for me, they already expect me to take a while to get the follies large enough.

Bel - sorry you were "penned over".  Do you get a follow-up appointment to discuss what they are going to do different (if anything) next time?  With my 1st ICSI I think my af was over a week after my testing date - and then it was one of the worst I've ever had (sorry!!!! - sure you didn't want to know that).  I even did another test when af didn't start as I'd expected it to have started sooner.  Hope yours comes soon - when mine did come I felt it was some sort of "closure" that it was all at an end and hadn't worked.

Grejka - I tried not to tell anyone about our tx, which is hard sometimes.  After having good teeth for years it's amazing how many times I've had to go to the dentist for antibiotics    Also, the traffic into London is so bad at times   I've even overslept when I didn't hear my alarm clock   Luckily my time-keeping for work is so bad that a lot of the time I don't even think my colleagues have noticed that I'm in work late!  I haven't told any of my family or my colleagues.  I've discussed it with one of my DH's colleagues who arranges cover for him whenever he has to be at any clinic appointments (he only goes to the ones he has to be at - I go to scans on my own).  And I did discuss it with another of my DH's colleagues who has been through ICSI 3 times without any success - but we both ended up in tears, so that probably wasn't a good idea.  I have found that it is easier that people don't know if it doesn't work - there's less explaining to have to do.

MsaQ - I want your husband     sounds like you've got him trained very well! Enjoy the attention and make the most of it while you can  When is it that you're testing next week?

Nicky - welcome.  I'll be at the clinic on Friday too, so may see you.

Hello to Clare, Dobby, M, Irishgirlie, Jennie and Hazel - and anyone else I've missed!


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Clotted cream

I am going to clinic for 1.30 on friday, what sort of time will you be going?

Nicky


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a real quickie to say Hi to all.

Luci - keep your chin up girlie.  I hope and pray that everything is OK for you.  Thinking of you my lovely xxx

I phoned the clinic on Tuesday morning and left a message to let them know that IUI hadn't worked as AF have arrived.  No-one has phoned me back at all.  I can't help feeling that is rather bad.  Do they not want to know if I need to talk through my options or if I want to try again etc? I will need to email them anyway as I need to check if the same donor will be available for the next time but I'm a bit put out that they haven't bothered to contact me.


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Irishgirliei have pm'd you. I read somewhere a lady got crossed off a clinic for being honest here.. 

Clottedcrm-  its my mum's teaching. She used to say men need to be trained early like kids so that they can follow structure. 

Hello Everyone

MsaQ


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi
I am officially PUPO!  One 7 cell grade 1 and one 8 cell grade 2.  The transfer was difficult and painful as I have a very long cervix.  I started off feeling positive but now I am not so sure.  None of the others are good enough to freeze at the moment but they are going to keep them til Saturday just in case.
I am in bed now with apples, cheese, brazil nuts, pineapple juice all around.
Let the wait begin!

Luci - how are you?


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all

Dobby - thanks for the advice, I nice to know that it can happen and doesn't always mean the worst.  I am feeling a lot happier today, I spent most of yesterday crying, even fell asleep crying, so think I got it all out of my system.  I went to work today to take my mind of it and it really helped, I enjoyed work and didn't do too much, everyone was really lovely and helpful.  I thought that the worst was over, but then I started bleeding again a few hours ago and the cramps are back.  I don't know what's going on, I don't have any cramps or bleeding in the night or in the morning, but I seem to bleed for a fe hours every afternoon and have cramps from then til the evening?  I have a feeling that it may lead to a miscarriage still, but I am more positive today.  At the same time, I have prapared myself for the worst and have started to accept it even.  Either way, I feel a lot happier than I did yesterday.  I did a test this morning -  a clear blue digi and it said 3+ weeks which is what I was yesterday (they tell you from date of conception)!  I was very surprised that it gave the right number of weeks, thought my levels would have started dropping already, that's good news, means my levels were still rsising yesterday.  I rang the clinic again and they are going to give me blood tests as going crazy.  I'm going in on Monday for the first one, I will go back on Wed if they think it's worth it.

Jennie - well done, that's great news hun!  Keep your feet up and try to be positive, you've got some good embies there  .

MsaQ - when is your test day?  It is sounding promising for you hun, good luck XXX

Everyone else - hello!  Sorry, better go and lie back down now!  

XXX


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Irishgirlie and bel im so sorry to hear about your bfn ig  I was really hoping it would happen for you both

Luci, try to stay posoitive, I know its hard but it seems good that the tests are still saying the right dates, It could be that both implanted and you are losing 1 of them which is what happened to my nan, she thought she had miscarried and ended up with my aunt, just try to take it easy and dont over do it 

Welcome nicci everyone is lovely and very supportive on here

msaq keeping fingers crossed for you for your 2ww

jennie sorry to hear your transfer was painful but just think it could all be worth every bit of the pain, hope they get a few more better 1s so that you have some to freeze

Im off to the clinic tomorrow, missing 1 day of northisterone didnt hurt as af arrived yest so having baseline scan at half 9, Clotted what time are you in? I might see you there if your in early

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well

Hazel x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Jennie* - Glad the transfer had happend  Take it easy and relax a lot. Have you got any good books or DVDs for that time? What does it mean PUPO??

*mombasaqueen* - very big fingers crossed for you  

*Luci -lu* - Glad you feel happier  and all the best for Monday and Wednesday blood tests 
Sorry for silly question but I am not sure  Is that digital test single use??

*Hazel * -  with your base line scan!

*Clothed cream* -  for your scan tomorrow!

*Poppykit* - how are you?? and what time is your scan 15th of June ?? (Hope for a coffee  )

I am not sure if thats normal but I am finding really hard on the pill  ... I am really grumpy, moody , emotional (soon my DH will have enough of me  ) plus have all the time periot pain feeling. Has anyone got the same? Cant wait when I finish it!!

I ordered few pregnancy tests from Pl ( I asked my mum) Only 1 pound each so not bad plus tomorrow I am going pick up my relaxation CD 

Hello plus  to everyone else!!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Just a quick post as I am feeling tired tonight, it is getting towards the end of the week thank god!

Luci - really glad to hear you are feeling more positive today, just stick with it.  Good luck for Mon hope all goes well.

Jennie - great news on your ET, hope you are enjoying your time relaxing now, make the most of it.  Am   for your other embies to be good enough to freeze.

Sue, Nicky and Hazel - good luck for scans tomorrow,  Thinking of you both.

Grejka - I remember feeling a bit like that for the short while I was on the pill, stick with it though not long to go now.  I am due to start my northisterone tomorrow for a week so I am on the road now!

M - Hope you are ok?  Not heard from you in a while?  I think you were going to see Mr R this week how did it go?

Naomi - So you are half way through the 2WW now, not long to go, hope you are doing well.  Am keeping everything crossed for you.

Thanks for all my bubbles ladies!

Hello to Bel, Irishgirlie, Butterfly blue and anyone else I have missed

Lisa xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Grejka my baseline scan is booked at 3.10 pm so won't see you that day.PUPO stands for 'Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise'  And the clearblue digital is a single use test stick.Instead of looking for a line it tells you 'Pregnant' or 'Not Pregnant' in writting.Plus it tells you how many weeks since conception.
Sorry for answering everyone else's questions but I am a tad bored   
Hazel best wishes for your baseline scan tomorrow.So you are the next in line.How exciting 
Jenny I hope you are feeling o.k and positive.You seem to have a rough time of it with your ET.  But the worst is over and you just have everything to look forward to now 
Luci I hope your agonising has subsided.Try,Try not to worry.It is VERY common to bleed through pregnancy but you must relax and not stress yourself    

Nicky good luck to you also for your scan tomorrow.Let us know how you get on  

Sue hope things are good and jabs becoming easier.When do you go back to see how your follies are growing?
I am not having the 'follow up' consultation.I just wanted to go straight in for another go and have put failure down to the percentages.I will insist on a different dose or drug though.AF arrived last night and I must say so far it is very mild.After my IUI's they were the AF's from hell !!     .It is true though that until AF arrives you still think that the medical wonder of the HPT must be incorrect and you are the 0.5% that actually got the wrong result   If my bleed (sorry for the swear word) dosent get heavier I will probably have to test again       cause it is still in the back of my mind  

Best wishes to everyone else.Time for bed.

Bel

XXX


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Nicky and Hazel - I'll miss you both tomorrow as I'm going to be there at 8am - hope your scans go well.

Irishgirlie - hope you can get through to the clinic soon so you can plan what you're going to do next.

MsaQ - you're mum is right   I've tried to "train" hubby and have had success in some areas (cup of tea brought up to bed every morning and breakfast in bed every Sunday) - but making a fuss of me every day is beyond the present level of training  

Jennie - hope you're taking things easy.  Keep those positive thoughts.  It sounds good that they will keep the other embies until Saturday to see if they will be good enough to freeze.

Luci - try to have a restful weekend and don't get too stressed before Monday. Hopefully that test will have a good result.  You must have spent a fortune on testing sticks!

Grejka - I was lucky when I was on the pill as I didn't get any of those symptoms (unless I was so bad that people were afraid to tell me )  But they do sound like very common symptoms - at least you won't be taking it for much longer.

Lisa - over 100 bubbles now!!!!

Bel - Glad that af has started and isn't too bad - hope it doesn't get any worse. (where else would anyone discuss their af's?   )  Jabs are becoming so much easier now - both drugs done in a couple of minutes - so much easier than mixing up all the bottles of menopur.  I just hope I've been doing it right because it seems almost too easy. 

M - as Lisa said, we haven't heard from you for a while.  Is it tomorrow that you're back at the clinic?

Hello to everyone else too.


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

good morning!

Sorry - this is going to be a "me" post!

I've just got back from the clinic - 8 follies one side and 6 the other and most at about 16 - which is fantastic compared to last time.  So Gonal F seems to work much better than the menopur for me - last time I was on the stimming drug for longer as the follies only grew very slowly and there weren't many of them - this time more follies and bigger   I just hope that they contain a nice number of eggs .

Back on Monday for another scan, then hopefully EC on Wednesday.


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm being lazy now - I should look back through this thread, but I'm looking for an acucupunturist who will work on Saturdays - preferably close to Tunbridge Wells or Sevenoaks.

The lady that I've been seeing is going away on holiday next week - when I saw her we thought that I would be taking a longer time on the stimming drugs and that she would be back by the time I have ET, but she'll still be away.  She gave me the number of another lady, and I've just phoned her, but she doesn't work on Saturdays.  I think that some of you have seen a man in Tunbridge Wells - does anyone know if he works Saturdays and if so, what's his number?

Many thanks xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm still here.  I have been keeping up to date with everyone but I have not had a good week.  Had a response from Mr R from my email and I think as far as he is concerned he has given up and egg donation is the route to go down if we want success.  Very upset and feeling sorry for myself.  When I started this process I would have done anything to have a baby, but now, I am not sure if I can do the donation thing.  I really need to get my head into gear because at the moment it's in a downhill reverse.  I haven't even been able to email you guys as at the moment it feels like no one can say anything that makes any sense.

Anyway the bottom line it that I haven't given up on my eggs - they go to blastocyst and while this happens there is still hope.  However there isn't an endless supply of money to keep funding treatments so I will have to go back to work and the aim is to get the highest paid job I can (which will mean pressure and stress) to save as much money as I can, which probably means commuting.  I cannot see any other option.  This fills me with dread - I have suffered from panic attacks for about 3 years and although I haven't had any for nearly 5mths I have had a stream of them in the past 2 weeks.  They normally centre around driving now and I haven't driven on a motorway for nearly 2 years - which I think stems from an incident on the M25 where I blew my nose so hard whilst driving (had bad cold but felt had to go to work!) that I burst a blood vessel in my head at the back of my ear.  Travelling at 55mph in the middle lane with a lorry on one side and traffic on the other and feeling a headrush and then no sensation in your arms and legs is pretty scary.  It was the first time anyone had seen me cry at work and had to be sent home and to the doctors in a taxi from near Heathrow - this is when my doctor said "I was in a bad way" and needed to consider my life/work balance - therefore sold big house, downsized and left work to concentrate on getting pregnant.  

Sooooo, there we go.

Anyway I spoke to one of my best friends yesterday - she's 61 and would hate me for telling you that but I have known her for about 15 years, she look in her 50's though.  She managed to bring me round so I am feeling better today and just in time to see Mr R at 3.30pm so I may see you Poppykit.  I don't think he will tell me anything new, I have decided to go to the new clinic anyway (but want to stay on this thread!).

Poppykit - so sorry it hasn't worked but glad that you are looking forward
Luci Lui - remember nothing is normal, everyone is different and the test sticks seem to be good so hang in there 
Jennie - brilliant, take it easy now and hope to hear more soon!
Hazel - at last ,you are on the road.  Good luck for you scan tomorrow.  I don't think I'll see you at the clinic
Lisa - not long to wait now, hope time is passing quickly for you and thanks for thinking of me.
Irishgirlie - so sorry it didn't work.  The message situation has happened to me too on more than one occasion.  I would call them back again!
Clotted cream - great news on the follicle front!  Jimmy @ The WellSpring Clinin is the Acupuncturist in TW 01892 676214 - tell him I recommended him, he is very accommodating so perhaps will do a Saturday.  Thanks for thinking of me too. I will PM today too.
Grejka - you send such lovely emails.  I hope all is well with you.
MombassaQueen - when is your test day?  
Nicky - welcome to all little club! And good luck today.
Dobby and xxLisaxx - thanks for your words of wisdom and experience!!
Butterfly blue - hope the pill is treating you kindly

I hope I haven't missed anyone but look at how big our gang is getting.  

So all the best of todays scans and sorry for the long message!

I will fill you in tomorrow as to what Mr R says.

Bye for now
M                                                              
x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Sorry I haven't had much chance to reply this last couple of evenings, I still get really tired.

MsaQ - Hope you are still managing to relax, and look after yourself, even though you are holding down two jobs.  Good luck to you xx

Made by M - Will be thinking of you today, hope the meeting with Mr R helps to give you some answers, and allows you to decide how to move forward xx

Sue - Great news about the follies, the gonal f is obviously working for you xx

Grejka - sorry you are not feeling so good on the pill, it won't be for too much longer    I too haven't told many people. only two very close friends, my immediate boss, and DH's sister.  Ithink it makes it harder if people keep asking how things are going.

Luci- Lu - glad you are feeling a little more positive.  Try to not to get too stressed and worried, Dobby has given you some good advice, I know it's hard not to worry at the moment xx

Irishgirlie - I sympathise with your frustration at not getting a call back, it has happened to me.  But I know that they are all so busy, and do try their hardest to come back to everyone.  Hope you've managed to speak to someone, it really helps to talk things through, and decide on the next move  xx

Nicky - hello and welcome 

Hazelm - hope all goes well with your scan  

Jennie - sorry to hear the ET was so painful, but the worst is over now.  Take care of yourself, rest and relax as much as you can      

Bel - how are you doing?  Glad af has arrived, I know in a way that's not what you wanted, but it does mean you can look to the future and prepare for next baseline scan xx

Lisa - not too long to wait now  

Soo sorry if I missed anyone - thinking of you all xx

I finally spoke to Marion on Wednesday, which made me feel a whole lot better.  She says I'm probably feeling uncomfortable and swollen again because of starting the pill again, but she said things will settle down.  I have a new baseline scan booked in for 22 June, so I just need to relax until then and concentrate on getting rid of those follies  

Does the acupuncture really help?  I was considering making an appointment.

Best wishes, keep smiling everyone     xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

lisa finally you are going to start the northisterone which means only about 10 days and then you can get on the road again

bel Glad your af is not 2 bad, I know whaty you mean about afs from hell after my last iui mine was really bad

clotted thats good news about your follies, glad your responding better to the different drug, Hope all goes well for mondays scan

Grejka sorry to hear the pill is effecting you hang on in there Its not much longer

M Im so so sorry to hear mr R didnt give you the news you were hoping for, It must be such a big decision whether to have donor eggs or not, Try not to stress yourself out about going back to work etc maybe work is what you need to take your mind off things.Try not to let the incident in the car put you off motorway driving, I was left in intensive care after a car crash after someone overtook on double white lines past a car and a van and hit us head on and wouldnt drive down the same bit of road for 2 years after but my friends finally made me see that the chances of the same thing happening again were so small so a good friend came with me for the first time, maybe you could get someone to come with you for the first time going on a motorway again, I promise you its scary but you will feel so much better once you have done it, otherwise these things can haunt us forever. I hope mr R can give you the answers you are looking for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you  . Dont give up hope like you said they are making it to blastocyst stage which is a good sign.

butterfly hope those follies go soon I think accupuncture is worth a shot, If not try reflexology because even if it doesnt work its really relaxing which is always a good thing

Im really happy all went well for my scan, The cyst has gone so I start stimming tonight and go back fri next week for my next scan

Hi to everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Made by M - I didn't get chance this morning to send you much of a reply  .  As Hazel says maybe going back to work would be a good thing, as it would take your mind off everything else that has been happening.  I know that you probably want to save up for more treatment as fast as you can, but taking on a high pressure job may not be the answer for you as it caused you so much stress in your life before.  Is there maybe a compromise that you can make, a job that's closer to home may not pay as well, but wouldn't cause you the stress that you were under before.  

Stress seems as much of an enemy in this game as the cost of treatment.

With regard to the motorway driving, maybe you do need to confront the fear head on, it will seem so scary at first, but may make you realise that you can move on from it.  If you didn't want to go with a friend, how about a driving instructor with a dual control car, that way you would have comfort in the knowledge that if you did panic there is someone there to take control.  Depends what you are most comfortable with xx  

I am a born worrier, and I know what it is like to get worked up and scared about having to do something, but 9 times out of 10 it's never as bad as I've imagined it to be.  Perhaps a friends support in the car will help you build your confidence again.

Do take care, you need some time to mull over what Mr R tells you, maybe the other clinic will have a different opinion, then at least you can make a decision on how you move forward   xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for your very kind welcome you have all made me feel more positive about the whole process. 

Went in for scan this afternoon and all was well and ready to go ahead with treatment.  I was feeling really positive and glad we went up untill 40 mins ago. Have been such a baby has taken my DH 40mins to get me calm and ready to have injection.  I got myself in real state over it all,just wouldn't let him  give me the injection, but managed it in the end.(wasn't bad at all)

Anyway hope it gets better, hi to everyone, hope you all well and  to all.

Have a lovely weekend

Nicky
x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Good morning all

I am so shocked...   . My testing date is not till Wednesday, but i caved in this morning only to get the second line appear as fast as the first one! I am still cautious but pleased. So its a BFP for us for now...

At: 10.30am i went out to Lloyds to get Clerblue tests. Bought 2 pack for £10.99, went back home and used the same wee... and it came up! Pregnant with conception days 1-2 so i am about 3 - 4weeks ! 

Thank you all for keeping all your hope high for me and keeping me in your prayers. I will test again on Wednesday OTD and then phone the clinic up for my scan. I will be back later on

xxMsaQ


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Nicky, glad the injection wasnt as bad. I dont know how you can get dh to do it I have to do it myself (dont think dp could do it anyway cos he cant even watch) It only gets easier from now on, I think the first is always the worst   Well dont for doing it in the end

Msaq wowo thats brilliant   it all stays the same on wed

Hi everyone else


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning Ladies,
Oooh *MsaQ* you naughty girl testing early  but wow a BFP !! Congratulations you must be so excited...and slightly nervous aswell  Better get yourself a supply of HPT 's as you will want to do it twice a day now 

*M* Hope Mr.R has some better ideas for you although maybe you are right to change clinics.Almost a fresh start, in a way ,which may help you be a little more positive.If your eggs are going to blast stage then it appears that they are o.k. I have P.M'ed you 

Hazel and Nicky have you both started your stimming on the same day ? What drugs and dosages are you on ?

Dawn at least you have your baseline scan booked.You are a week after me 

Sue...wow you are responding well.Sounds like a perfect amount.I hope I have the Gonal F. 

Hello everyone else.I'll be back later when I have more time.

Bel
XXX


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all

First, a massive CONGRATULATIONS to MsaQ!!!  I hope but I am sure that it will stay til Wednesady.  I also tested early and got 1-2 weeks on the clearblue digitals.  How do you feel?  I found it quite hard to be excited or happy as I was so worried and didn't believe it!  Have you told anyone yet?  

Clotted - great news, sounds like you will have a nice number of eggs! Good luck for EC X  

Bel - good that your af isn't too bad, but not so good that it isn't helping you have closure.  When are you trying again?  Sorry, I can't remember X

Hazel - good news that af arrived!  

M - I'm sorry Mr R wasn't particularly helpful.  Only you can decide if you want to use donated eggs, and if you don't feel you're ready to give up on yours yet then don't.  You may have just been very unlucky, I know that's not helpful to hear, but it' true, some people have got to be the unlucky ones just like others are the lucky ones.  When are you going to see the new clinic to see what they have to say?  Don't get yourself too worked up, just think, next time round could be your time.  And I really hope it is  .  I agree, would it not be better to get a less stressful, closer to home job, there's no reason why you can't carry on working during treatment then, and afterwards, and save up slowly or get a loan and pay it back afterwards.  I think your health is the most important thing.  And any money you will earn will be more than you are now.  I ditched my stressful job to get a job that suited me whilst having IVF and during pregnancy, and it turned out the best for me.  It also helps take your mind off things and if it's a low stress job like mine, can be enjoyable X

Hazel - glad to hear you are nearly on the road again!  

Butterfly - hope those follies are shrinking as I speak.  Try not to worry about them, I'm sure they will aspirate them for you if they don't go on their own, they did mine anyway X

Nicky - welcome and good luck with the treatment X

Lisa - hi!  Sorry, don't know where you are up to, I think you're just waiting to start? 

Hi to anyone else I've missed  

Well, I've continued to have a bleed every day in the eveing, very strange as I don't bleed all day until the evening!    Thought it had stopped yesterday as had nothing, but then it came at 8pm!     Good news is, I didn't have any cramping with it yesterday, so hopeuflly the cramping has stopped.  I've still got hope for the blood test on Monday, as until I have a heavy, continuous bleed, I'm still pregnant as far as I'm concerned.  I've got the blood test at 2.30pm.  Praying that I've still got at least one baby in there  .  I woke up with really sore boobs this morning - so taking that as a good sign too.  Please, please, please


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

PoppyKitand Luci, Thank you so much! I woke up feeling rather sick! I have been feeling wierd for some days now and the twinges this time were different from last time. So i decided to test. I had one test in the house from last time and just went for it. The second line came up so fast! I am still in shock but i am keeping my fingers crossed still until Wednesday. I had to do Digital to get a definite answer also my hubby had to see it printed (not in this morning, so it will be a great surprise!). I still cant believe it but i am being careful and taking it easy. Only my mum knows and a very good friend who has been there covering me at work when i have had to sneak out early for feeling crap! 

My boobs are not hurting as such, so i though it had not worked. The twinges are different and the line on my stomach all the way down has appeared, and i never had this before... few veins on my boobs and just a feeling of AF on her way with a slight lower back ache. Other than that, i am ok!

So I am not testing again until Wednesday then i will call the clinic
xxMsaQ


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi All

Mombasaqueen- congratulations, well done hun enjoy the next 9 months  

Hazel- How are you getting on? I was such a wimp yest there's no way I could inject myself, DH hates doing it but he's really good.

Luci Lu- hope the bleeding stops and     for good news for you

Poppykit- Hi, im on Supreciour 0.3 and Gonal F on alternate days, go back next Friday to see how we've got on.

Nicky
x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quick Question I am looking into acupuncture and was wondering if any of you have had it on a long term basis or just for IVF. Just wanted to know abit about it from the horses mouth so to speak  I googled it and came up with Kirsten Diesler at The Atman Clinic in Tunbridge Wells.Have any of you heard of her??

Best Wishes
Bel

I'll be back later with some better Best Wishes  

XXXXXXX


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Woohoo another BFP.  Congratulations Naomi I am so pleased for you, I am praying for weds for you.  All sounds really positive though and you sound realy well and positive.

Luci - Sorry to hear that the bleeding has continued but it does not sound like an AF at all, so fingers crossed for mon, make sure you keep us posted.

Sue - great news on the Scan Fri, all looks good for next week.  I think I may ask about the gonal f, although I know they normally use the Menopur for PCO so I wonder if they will probably keep me on this?  Luci what were you taking?

Jennie - Hope you are feeling well and relaxing.

Hazel - Great that the cysts had gone and that you have started again.

M - Good to hear from you and make sure you stay in touch with us whatever you decide.  I have definitely heard good things about Taranissi.

Hello to everyone else I have missed.  I am on countdown now and am feeling like I am on the road now that I have started the northisterone.

Lisa xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Congratulations Naomi.  Hope your BFP is still strong on Wednesday.  Well done!

Waspey - Hope the Northisterone is okay - great to be making progress on the journey

Welcome Nicky and well done with that first injection.  I was just like you the first time, sadly it is just part of the routine now.

Hazel - hope you are well and coping with the jabs

Sue - fab news about your follies, I will look forward to hearing more good news from you next week.  Keep those follies warm and get lots of rest.

M - How are you?

Luci - hope the blood test is okay on Monday.  I am sure you will be absolutely fine.  Sore boobies a good sign!

Bel - I have never been brave enough to try acupuncture, but if this cycle does not work I just might so will watch for your replies with interest 


Hello to everyone else, I hope that you are well 

Well I should have heard from the clinic today about our remaining embryoes but they did not get in touch and so I am assuming that they didn't make it to blastocyst stage or if they did they were not good enough to freeze.  I wish they had phoned though either way.  Now I am feeling really down and thinking that if the ones at the clinic did not make it the ones in me probably have not either.  I just feel so sad and have done ever since embies were put back in really.  DF is worried about my lack of PMA!  I have not been feeling anything at all.  Have just spent my time reading and on my laptop in bed.  I am off work for two weeks now and need to think of nice positive things I can do.  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Jenny phone them up and leave a message saying you need a reply.They are there 7 days a week so will call you back tomorrow.Tell them you are worried that the others did not survive and this is puttind added un-necessary worry on you


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home......................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194953.new#new


----------

